# Martin Archery tasteless?



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

Let me start with my disclaimer so as to avoid, hopefully, some flaming. I am in no way suggesting any of the following: boy-coting martin archery, that they do not make quality bows, that anyone who owns a martin is less of an archer, that this type of advertising should be banned in any way, that laura is a lesser woman, or that enjoying Martin's advertising is wrong. 

Now to my point. I got the mail today and walked in the house and dropped the mail off on the coffee table. A few seconds later I hear my wife say, "whats this all about?" I look back at her and I see she is looking at my Petersons bow hunting magazine, she is looking at the back so I can see the cover. My first reaction was cool. Since I just bought her a Mathews mustang for christmas I was happy to see her take some interest in the magazine. Well it wasn't all good news. She turned the magazine around and the picture below was what she was speaking of. Her next phrase was, "glad you didn't buy me a Martin." I also have a 7 week old daughter that some day will be getting into archery. 

My question is, and I would love it if some AT ladies chimed in here, is this type of advertising over the top? I guess if my daughter, or wife, owns a bow and then sees some barely fully clothed woman holding her bow with great form, but not neccessarily an archery form:wink:, I would think that would make them feel a little uncomfortable. I can guarantee you if I, or just about any other man, saw Matt Mcphearson hold a Z7 with a banana hammock on we would never own a Mathews again. Is there a difference since its a woman wearing a bikini top and no shoes? 

Do you woman archers out there dislike this type of advertising? Isn't it a double standard? My personal thoughts have to agree with my wife. I just don't think this is good type of advertisement to get woman and children involved in what should be a family orientated sport.

But like I said Martin archery is free to do what they wish.:darkbeer:


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't shoot Martin, so they can be nekked for all I care.:wink:


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Its Laura wearing pants and a bikini top. whats the big deal? theres more skin shown on daytime soaps and primetime TV than she shows in the magazine ads. Not a big deal IMO.


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)




----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

I can see where your coming from, but i dont see that its that big of a deal, all you can see is her back. If you went to any public beach you would see much more than that.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

I see more skin than that walking down main street in the summer. :noidea:

I certainly wouldn't call the photo classless or even controversial at all, but then I have a young son, not a daughter.:wink:


----------



## Rossi396 (Sep 13, 2007)

That advertisement kinda makes me want to go out and get a Martin bow...!:mg:


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Laura is a Class Act*

Laura is Martins Shooter & Model

She also cheers as a Pro cheerleader for the Buffalo Bills
I hope my two daughters grow up and lead the life she does and become the kind of Lady she is..

She even sent my 3 kids autographed photos.

Laura and Miss Tiffany are my daughters role models. BTW


Mother of 3


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Lighten up, it's just the lovely Laura walking down the road with pants on and a bikini top "I realize it's super racey to see a womans lower back"...If that offends you maybe you need to sell your TV and never venture out into the world again.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> Lighten up, it's just the lovely Laura walking down the road with pants on and a bikini top "I realize it's super racey to see a womans lower back"...If that offends you maybe you need to sell your TV and never venture out into the world again.


I never said it offended me. I guess my disclaimer was not long enough, thats what she said. I'm just saying based on my wifes reaction and the fact that I wouldn't want to own a bow that uses men wearing a swimsuit and walking down a road bare foot with perfect hair to sell bows. Isn't it a double standard? As far as lightning up, you can't get much lighter then me. I posted this to get some others point of view and a conversation piece. Its not like I threw my magazine in the trash in disgust. Have one on me :darkbeer: and thanks for the replys. Interesting to see your opinions.


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

what's wrong with this pic ? 
she don't have boots , Ok so ? 
is she naked ? nope 
i see a nice pic about a cute girl walking to the shooting range or coming from a light hunt and that's all 
yes it's a doublestandard and it always been IMHO .


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*if you all watch tv*

you have seen worse GIVE ME A BREAK and i don't even have a martin :darkbeer:


----------



## kickin_buck (Apr 17, 2008)

It is a form of advertising and that is it. Hardee's did all over the T.V., just about every company (not just bow companies) at some point in time have used sex appeal to help sell their product.

While I agree that archery for some is a family sport, you have to admit that it is dominated by males. This would easily explain Mathews would not advertise their new bow line with Matt Mcphearson wearing a banana hammock. I promise you, if Mathews that that would sell more bows, then we would see it for sure.

I also have to say that I think the picture is very toned down from some of the other Martin ads I have seen in the past. In the summer time, you can look in almost any direction and see more skin than that.

And for the record, I don't mind the picture at all!!!!!


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

come on guys he is not bashing either laura or martin. he is just posted HIS WIFES reaction. read his whole post both of them. he never said the pic. was porn no need to light him up over it just answer his question.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

pa.hunter said:


> you have seen worse GIVE ME A BREAK and i don't even have a martin :darkbeer:


This doesn't even make sense. Of course there is worse out there but that is a terrible way to measure what is right or wrong, good or bad, tasteless or tasteful. Because there is always something worse. There is worse everywhere but if I walked in church wearing my thong I think most would agree that is tasteless. Not just about where you can find worse.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

kickin_buck said:


> It is a form of advertising and that is it. Hardee's did all over the T.V., just about every company (not just bow companies) at some point in time have used sex appeal to help sell their product.
> 
> While I agree that archery for some is a family sport, you have to admit that it is dominated by males. This would easily explain Mathews would not advertise their new bow line with Matt Mcphearson wearing a banana hammock. I promise you, if Mathews that that would sell more bows, then we would see it for sure.
> 
> ...


I know its a form of advertising. But the vast majority of archery companies have avoided using woman to sell their product and I understand why. Just wondering what you all thought of Martin sticking to the traditional method of using a body to sell a product.


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

I dont think it is tasteless but Idk the way women see it?


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

My wife knows I gotta crush on Laura, I'm merely a man. My wife says anyone who is offended by that ad needs to lighten up. I've got a pretty cool wife, though.


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone else hear a whip crack?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yes you are right*



Jfriesner said:


> This doesn't even make sense. Of course there is worse out there but that is a terrible way to measure what is right or wrong, good or bad, tasteless or tasteful. Because there is always something worse. There is worse everywhere but if I walked in church wearing my thong I think most would agree that is tasteless. Not just about where you can find worse.


tv shows are tasteless and even new cartoons are their is nothing we can do sex seems to sell and it is a shame this is what it has come too


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Jfriesner said:


> This doesn't even make sense. Of course there is worse out there but that is a terrible way to measure what is right or wrong, good or bad, tasteless or tasteful. Because there is always something worse. There is worse everywhere but if I walked in church wearing my thong I think most would agree that is tasteless. Not just about where you can find worse.


This response does not make sense. Do you have a TV? Do your kids watch it? Why is this form of media any different? 

Did you just compare going to church in a thong to a magazine ad? And you wear a thong? :secret: 

This whole conversation is hypocritical. You know kids view this site also right? The very website you posted the picture in question in? .... The double standard is not with the magazine or archery.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Martin archery please!!! DO NOT i repeat DO NOT change a thing about your laura marketing campaign well except for doing more of it......Honestly, i see nothing wrong with it. Heck the underwear adds on tv are racier than that and guess what im still buyin underwear even though there is some dude in the commercial...OK back to my 2010 rack calendar :thumb: :darkbeer:...


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Although there is way worse advertisments out there these days, I do know where you are coming from. 

Nothing against Laura, she is a great Archer and a nice Lady but, my wife don't much like the Martin ads either; especially some of the ones from the past.:embara:


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

Just showed the wife your post and the pic ... complete opposite response, she wanted to see more pics.

I didn't see anyone holding a gun to her head or a bow in this case forcing her to take the pic, and I would guess she has final say as to if it was used publicly.

Go figure, guess by your standards our Moral compass is broken.

This one does more for me anyway ... Even with the peep turned...


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Uummm!*

We had a pic of me running down the road in a speedo and flipflops
but they went with this one. I don't get it???

Laura is a class act and a great shooter. Our adds are made to catch
your eye. I guess it worked.

Shawn


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I personally like that picture. Nothing wrong with it in my book. Go Laura!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Jfriesner said:


> I know its a form of advertising. But the vast majority of archery companies have avoided using woman to sell their product and I understand why. ...


You think all those lovely ladies on the TV hunting shows are sponsored because of their shooting prowess.

Find the link to Bear Archery's Playboy ad for your wife. IMO, even it is at least "tasteful" nudity. 

Even your wife falls for marketing...it made her look.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*martin girl*

well this is a perfect example of someone who opens his mouth and puts his foot into itukey: I suppose your wife pickets the beaches where they wear less clothes than that.  sometimes silence is golden:zip: laura:wink: is an icon and I dont even own a martin. go laura go


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

NOV RUT said:


> We had a pic of me running down the road in a speedo and flipflops
> but they went with this one. I don't get it???
> 
> Laura is a class act and a great shooter. Our adds are made to catch
> ...


I think the one of you in a speedo would deffinately catch peoples eye, but it might make themukey:. jk!! 

Any way, this guy is just asking a question about what people think about martins add campaign. he never accused anyone of have a broken "moral compass", he never said anything about Laura he just asked what peoples thoughts were, based on his wifes reaction.

personally I think the ads are stupid, I would never buy a bow based on who is holding it in a picture and I don't think most of you would either. but as NOV-RUT said it does catch our eye.


----------



## FiremanStokes (Sep 7, 2009)

If anyone is offended by that picture, They must have one Helluva hard time with life today!!! Look around you its everywhere......I suggest locking yourself in the house, never turn on the TV, or come outside, You will get offended.....!TMO


----------



## Field_Flight (May 9, 2009)

*...*

Let me tell you something....

In CT, they have porn/sex stores advertised on billboards and I just hate it. It looks like a tear out from a sleazy mag sans the nudity. I have a thirteen year old daughter, i dont feel like her seeing that c---p. 

THAT SAID.

I'm sorry. I love the Martin Ad. Dont own a MARTIN , but honestly, the small of a womans back while shes clothed in long pants and bikini is really , honestly ok with me. If it hit the sleaze angle in presentation, yeah I'd be a little peaved.

This looks a little like Easy Rider meets MARTIN... its ok with me. If its something Im likely to see in summer and it isnt a "too revealing" string bikini, Im fine.

Pete


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

Too many people to quote. But wow you guys bring up a lot of things I never even said or suggested. Next time I will post a much longer disclaimer, or would it even help? Anyway whoever said they heard a whip cracking made me laugh so hard. Good one. :darkbeer:to you. But the opposite could not be more true. 

Yes I watch tv and my 7 week old does too but don't think she comprehends much. I try to keep things clean however. To answer all you who think I'm a hermit who is offended by this add I have just one thing to say. USMC. You have to have some hard skin to survive there so trust me I'm doing just fine. My reaction to the add was the same as most of you. It was my wifes reaction that got me thinking. No one has yet to actually answer my question. Isn't this a double standard?

As a side note I think the main problem is 99% of you looked at my thread title and the picture. Please read my post then reply!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Double standard?*

Yeah, I support that too. I've always thought the double standard was a good thing.

And yes, I shoot a Martin. But not because of the ad.


----------



## Field_Flight (May 9, 2009)

*I ...*



I love your wifes spirit.

Pete


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

*not tasteless to me*

I think the Martin girls have done a whole lot to promote archery, in several ways. Even if you just gawk at the female form, you have to take notice of the name Martin. Excellent marketing, IMO. If it's not your thing, fine, but I see nothing offensive at all. Lovely women shooting sweet bows....how can it be wrong?


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

my wife just looked at the add and said what is wrong with that.I guess some people don't go to the beaches,lakes or pools in the summer either.S:winkme people should not use water either since it makes people wear revealing clothing.:mg:


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

NOV RUT said:


> We had a pic of me running down the road in a speedo and flipflops
> but they went with this one. I don't get it???
> 
> Laura is a class act and a great shooter. Our adds are made to catch
> ...


Id say it worked to a T!



To the OP dont let your wife watch the Crush or she will see the episode of Tiffany bow fishing in a bikini top or everytime they do a plain clothes interview her :zip: are making that mathews logo across her chest look like


MMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


There so distasteful....ukey:. Some people just need to get a grip, you can turn the t.v. on for 5 minutes and see WWWWWWWWAAAAAAYYYYYY worse than that.


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

PAkilla86 said:


> Id say it worked to a T!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW thats great ^^^^ 

I think that its just advertising and im sure that she is a great women and does alot for the sport, my wife also had the opposite reaction and didnt mide it at all. and we both watch the crush.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Jfriesner said:


> Too many people to quote. But wow you guys bring up a lot of things I never even said or suggested. Next time I will post a much longer disclaimer, or would it even help? Anyway whoever said they heard a whip cracking made me laugh so hard. Good one. :darkbeer:to you. But the opposite could not be more true.
> 
> Yes I watch tv and my 7 week old does too but don't think she comprehends much. I try to keep things clean however. To answer all you who think I'm a hermit who is offended by this add I have just one thing to say. USMC. You have to have some hard skin to survive there so trust me I'm doing just fine. My reaction to the add was the same as most of you. It was my wifes reaction that got me thinking. No one has yet to actually answer my question. Isn't this a double standard?
> 
> As a side note I think the main problem is 99% of you looked at my thread title and the picture. Please read my post then reply!



I read your post before looking at the picture.........I have seen Laura in person enough to know what she looks like.

Your wife see`s way more than this in her women's shopping magazines every day.

To answer your wife's initial question.........the picture is of a woman who supports archery in a positive light, and in a large way.

Your wife`s reaction, though typical these day`s, is simply discrimination. If Laura weighed 100 pounds more than she does, your wife would have never made the initial comment.


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> Anyway whoever said they heard a whip cracking made me laugh so hard. Good one. :darkbeer:to you. But the opposite could not be more true.


You're welcome *grin*



Jfriesner said:


> Isn't this a double standard?


To answer your real question, yes and no - read some marketing research and reference material.

By human nature, males are a visual being - that's it. I am pretty sure if it worked the same way for the female consumer, we would see the ads. But it doesn't so you don't. But this in is the good old USA where the human form is demonized. The ads in other countries would kill some of the general population here in the US!!

Simple as that, marketing, human nature and location.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

LoL you guys crack me up. The things you post is hilarious. Did any of you actually read what I wrote? No one if offended, never said anything poor about Laura, never said this kind of advertising shouldn't be allowed. At least read my disclaimer before you post lol. I mean really you guys go off on these threads easier then the trigger on my Glock.


----------



## bambam1 (Jul 22, 2007)

I am now officially a martin fanboy:whoo:


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

Big Country said:


> I read your post before looking at the picture.........I have seen Laura in person enough to know what she looks like.
> 
> Your wife see`s way more than this in her women's shopping magazines every day.
> 
> ...


?? How is not liking this add discriminative? Thats a stretch I would love to have explained. And my wife doesn't even own a shopping magazine. My wife holds a Masters degree in Marriage and Family counseling, shes been to more countries then I knew existed, climbed 4 of Colorado's 14ers, and gave birth to my daughter 7 weeks ago. She is an amazing and well educated woman whos opinion I value. Shes not an easily offended hermit who hunts for beaches to picket at. Don't demonize her for having an opinion please.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Big Country said:


> I read your post before looking at the picture.........I have seen Laura in person enough to know what she looks like.
> 
> Your wife see`s way more than this in her women's shopping magazines every day.
> 
> ...


This echos my exact thought


----------



## FiremanStokes (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't ask for opinions and then argue with them....Double Standard your asking??? I say NO!!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Jfriesner said:


> ?? How is not liking this add discriminative? Thats a stretch I would love to have explained. And my wife doesn't even own a shopping magazine. My wife holds a Masters degree in Marriage and Family counseling, shes been to more countries then I knew existed, climbed 4 of Colorado's 14ers, and gave birth to my daughter 7 weeks ago. She is an amazing and well educated woman whos opinion I value. Shes not an easily offended hermit who hunts for beaches to picket at. Don't demonize her for having an opinion please.


Did your wife watch the Tiffany episode with her bouncing down the choppy river?


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

RxBowhunter said:


> This echos my exact thought


"Your wife`s reaction, though typical these day`s, is simply discrimination. If Laura weighed 100 pounds more than she does, your wife would have never made the initial comment."

And you know this how?


----------



## safetreehunt (Oct 23, 2004)

This is pure and simple marketing.
1. Sex sells.
2. The market that Martin sells primarily to is men.

That picture, along with the others will keep the Martin name in front of some guys for at least 30 days. 

Now if Martin was making bows for families, you probably wouldn't see that.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Jfriesner said:


> ?? How is not liking this add discriminative?


It is not a reflection of your wife at all. It's a reflection of a discriminative mindset that some people get when they see someone beautiful. What Mitch was saying, and I agree, is that if Laura was over weight in the ad you never would have heard a comment from your spouse. Since she isn't, then the advertising must be relying on nothing but good looks? 

When I'm out I look at everybody. When I was married and out with my wife she only "noticed" when I looked at someone attractive. Forget that I also looked at the other 250 people beforehand..... Same thing.


----------



## 20Ft_closer (Jul 22, 2006)

Jfriesner said:


> I just don't think this is good type of advertisement to get woman and children involved in what should be a family orientated sport.
> 
> But like I said Martin archery is free to do what they wish.:darkbeer:


Hey Good post, got us talking here at home. I told my wife this is an ad for a bow, showed her the add and asked her what she thought. She reacted like your wife; "That's just dumb. They aren't selling a bow with that ad." Well I can't argue with that.

But, I think my answer to you would be that this ad campaign isn't intended to get women and children involved in archery. This ad campaign is to get the attention of every male between 13 and 190 years old. In that regard I would have to say it is VERY successful, yup NOOO doubt about it.


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

Laura is a class act...much more than a pretty face! One heck of a shooter to boot! I do not think the photos are tasteless.....


----------



## scottieoutwest (Aug 6, 2008)

If I had to make a guess I'd guess your wife's reaction was more because of the fact this isn't the standard in archery. Everywhere else in society sex is a big seller. Hunting and archery however, are very conservative. If this were an ad for just about anything else I'd think you wife wouldn't have even noticed it. The goal of any advertising department is to get noticed. Way to go Martin!


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> Let me start with my disclaimer so as to avoid, hopefully, some flaming. I am in no way suggesting any of the following: boy-coting martin archery, that they do not make quality bows, that anyone who owns a martin is less of an archer, that this type of advertising should be banned in any way, that laura is a lesser woman, or that enjoying Martin's advertising is wrong.
> 
> Now to my point. I got the mail today and walked in the house and dropped the mail off on the coffee table. A few seconds later I hear my wife say, "whats this all about?" I look back at her and I see she is looking at my Petersons bow hunting magazine, she is looking at the back so I can see the cover. My first reaction was cool. Since I just bought her a Mathews mustang for christmas I was happy to see her take some interest in the magazine. Well it wasn't all good news. She turned the magazine around and the picture below was what she was speaking of. Her next phrase was, "glad you didn't buy me a Martin." I also have a 7 week old daughter that some day will be getting into archery.
> 
> ...


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey I'm just glad she doesn't have a Tramp Stamp lol.. Randy


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

ravensgait said:


> Hey I'm just glad she doesn't have a Tramp Stamp lol.. Randy


Your wife/gf was watching over your shoulder when you posted this, right?? *GRIN*. Just kidding.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

well martin has to use hot girls to sell ugly bows hahaha but i dont see any problems with it they arnt showin that much. i personaly would help her out she looks a little warm since her shirts off :mg::wink: and she has a bow wooooo


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

For all intents and purposes Laura is like "one of the guys" at an archery shoot. You can talk shop and shooting with her just like you would with me. 

She just happens to be a hottie and VERY competitive. I would find no fault in either of my daughters if they get those same traits. 

I find lots of ads "tasteless". From Mathews and Hoyt insulting my intelligence to PSE mocking Mathews or Rage stretching the truth on the kill zone suddenly getting larger because you shoot their brand.


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

I remember the Martin ads before the sex appeal. Why didn't they start it earlier on? Is it because it wouldn't have been accepted then, but now we accept it. Aren't we wonderful! Oh yes there are worse things out there, and yes TV isn't it wonderful too?! Even in elections we're told that if you vote for the person who is more in line with your convictions then its vertually a vote for the "bad" guy. So we vote for the lesser of two evils and all we get is evil. The sense I get is that some don't want to put a standard on anything. It will effect you somewhere down the line. " The only thing for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing". I'm done.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Jfriesner said:


> ?? How is not liking this add discriminative? Thats a stretch I would love to have explained. And my wife doesn't even own a shopping magazine. My wife holds a Masters degree in Marriage and Family counseling, shes been to more countries then I knew existed, climbed 4 of Colorado's 14ers, and gave birth to my daughter 7 weeks ago. She is an amazing and well educated woman whos opinion I value. Shes not an easily offended hermit who hunts for beaches to picket at. Don't demonize her for having an opinion please.


Not sure what your wife's accomplishments have to do with this subject(although they are indeed impressive)?

Did you ask your wife EXACTLY what it was that offended her? There will be a very limited amount of answers, so it should be easy to pin down.

Has you wife been too busy to ever watch television, or see a magazine?

I take it Victoria Secrets clothing is a no-no at your house?

Seriously, step away from any personal involvement for just a minute, and try to rationalize the remark.........


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

"Glad you didn't buy me a Martin"


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

sightpin said:


> I remember the Martin ads before the sex appeal. Why didn't they start it earlier on? Is it because it wouldn't have been accepted then, but now we accept it. Aren't we wonderful! Oh yes there are worse things out there, and yes TV isn't it wonderful too?! Even in elections we're told that if you vote for the person who is more in line with your convictions then its vertually a vote for the "bad" guy. So we vote for the lesser of two evils and all we get is evil. The sense I get is that some don't want to put a standard on anything. It will effect you somewhere down the line. " The only thing for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing". I'm done!!


I am sure this rant made sense to you, and in the end that is whats important.:wink:

BTW, Bear Archery used a topless woman in a 1973 ad.


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

that picture is the goods


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

personnally i like martin and their ads. it's all about getting people to look at the product they are selling. if it happen to have a good looking woman on and make the folks do a double take then the ads is working fine for them. it's just good marketing. oh i love their calender too.

Bill


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Laura in a bikini top walking barefoot ........ thats hot. :thumb:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

so, just to be clear....

cosmo good, playboy bad? maybe you should peruse one next time at the grocery store.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

So since not everyone knows who the model is, her archery accomplishments, her extra-curricular activities at helping others, and her personality, if those ideas were highlighted as much as her good looks, would your wife be okay with the advertisement (which is funny since it is more of a calendar ).

As an aside, we look at the top she is wearing as a bikini top. 

How many guys on here have walked to there stands or blinds in a lot less clothes than they intend to hunt in? I know during the middle and late part of August that I don't leave my shirt on if I am just beating feet to get to a different location to spot pronghorn...though I do leave my lightweight hiking shoes on. I suppose I say all of this, because it is not overly unrealistic that a confident female, who was trying to be cognizant of scent control, may indeed walk to a stand/hunt spot as laura may be...though I can't justify the lack of footwear...

Also, I don't have a problem with it, but i have met Laura and shot for Martin, so my opinion is biased.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> So since not everyone knows who the model is, her archery accomplishments, her extra-curricular activities at helping others, and her personality, if those ideas were highlighted as much as her good looks, would your wife be okay with the advertisement (which is funny since it is more of a calendar ).
> 
> As an aside, we look at the top she is wearing as a bikini top.
> 
> ...


that is deffinately one of the few posts to make any sense!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

"Sex" sells, and martin does it perfectly, they dont show too much to offend anyone, and not being sexist, but what gender makes up around 85% if not more of the sport of archery?


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Then everyone (by your wife's description) has to stop buying cars, bra's, underwear of any kind, socks, dishwashing soap, lawn-mowers, etc, etc, etc!!

You said that you would never buy a bow from a guy in a bikini and shoe-less. That is exactly why 95% of advertising is done by women! Your wife has to stop watching TV, stop buying cars and NO more Victoria's Secret!! 

My point is, it seems to me that some people are VERY selective about which advertising bothers them!! There is NOTHING wrong with that picture of Laura, PERIOD!! It is not tasteless and Laura is FAR from tasteless!! Please try and explain to your wife, all the good that Laura does, and not just for Archery!! Tell her about the time and MILES that Laura puts into Breast Cancer Awareness! 

I truly think that if the Martin/Laura advertising bothers people, then they are just looking for something, anything, to be upset about!! I will also say that this is what makes this country great!! The ability to voice your views and turn off the TV or put down the book or magazine you are looking at!! Everyone has that right!! And so does your wife!! Just my .02!!



Jfriesner said:


> I never said it offended me. I guess my disclaimer was not long enough, thats what she said. I'm just saying based on my wifes reaction and the fact that I wouldn't want to own a bow that uses men wearing a swimsuit and walking down a road bare foot with perfect hair to sell bows. Isn't it a double standard? As far as lightning up, you can't get much lighter then me. I posted this to get some others point of view and a conversation piece. Its not like I threw my magazine in the trash in disgust. Have one on me :darkbeer: and thanks for the replys. Interesting to see your opinions.


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

After reading all of this; I think it's time for me to switch forums to the hottest woman archer thread.....:darkbeer:

And no disprect to the OP intended either.....he's has his right to his opinion....:wink:


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

kickin_buck said:


> ...Mathews would not advertise their new bow line with Matt Mcphearson wearing a banana hammock. I promise you, if Mathews that that would sell more bows, then we would see it for sure.


So if the Mathews' gay male customers were more vocal, maybe? 

I wonder how Matt Mcphearson would feel about that. Is he on AT?

Fair is fair, I guess....:embara:


----------



## Garth (Nov 23, 2009)

got my attention


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

Jfriesner said:


> I know its a form of advertising. But the vast majority of archery companies have avoided using woman to sell their product and I understand why. Just wondering what you all thought of Martin sticking to the traditional method of using a body to sell a product.


they are not, they have a good product, awesome CS & a great spokeswoman with Laura, the fact that she is beutiful is just a plus, hell, goes to whow you dont need to be ALL covered up in camo to go hunting :wink:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

bambam1 said:


> I am now officially a martin fanboy:whoo:



 :darkbeer:


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

*.02 worth*

Just saw the new REBOK womens shoe commercial that makes you legs and butt look like the models on TV. Better watch out when your in the shoe isle cause all the women will be gettin their shoes.
Viagra,Cialis commercials galore along with the "Trojan Man" reminding me to be safe.
Daytime soaps, Music award shows, Primetime shows about which bimbo is shackin up with who ever they can.
Celebrities on the wild with the attitude that they are gonna outdo the 60's sexual revolution.
Sport celebs that are out of control.........
The list can go on forever because SEX sells. Is it right :dontknow: Is it fair :dontknow: Maybe the wife was testing you :boink: to see what type of reaction she would get out of you.


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't shoot their bows, but their marketing is beautiful in more ways than one :wink:


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> ?? How is not liking this add discriminative? Thats a stretch I would love to have explained. And my wife doesn't even own a shopping magazine. My wife holds a Masters degree in Marriage and Family counseling, shes been to more countries then I knew existed, climbed 4 of Colorado's 14ers, and gave birth to my daughter 7 weeks ago. She is an amazing and well educated woman whos opinion I value. Shes not an easily offended hermit who hunts for beaches to picket at. Don't demonize her for having an opinion please.


I think the problem is exactly what you stated above. You wife isn't willing to accept "sex sells" advertising and doesn't want your daughter growing up trying to fit that image. I'll still look at the ads, you know, I'm a guy and have no self control, but I have a feeling my wife would feel the same. Can you image if the majority of adds were men scantily clad? The men would be going nuts! The problem is advertisers know where most of the money is coming from, but are neglecting the fast growing segment of society-educated women with money! Hunting is still a male dominated sport, so advertising will be geared towards men. I am aware of how much Laura has done for the sport of archery and bringing women into the sport, but she could have done it fully dressed! The photos like in the OP are for the men!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

someone post the Bear ad from the 1970's

Bows and Arrows and smokin hot women just go together really well.....how can ya argue with Fred Bear?


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Paul S. said:


> Its Laura wearing pants and a bikini top. whats the big deal? theres more skin shown on daytime soaps and primetime TV than she shows in the magazine ads. Not a big deal IMO.


I agree. 

What I'm going to be angry about is if they don't follow this up in the future with the front shot.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> My question is, and I would love it if some AT ladies chimed in here, is this type of advertising over the top? I guess if my daughter, or wife, owns a bow and then sees some barely fully clothed woman holding her bow with great form, but not neccessarily an archery form:wink:, I would think that would make them feel a little uncomfortable. I can guarantee you if I, or just about any other man, saw Matt Mcphearson hold a Z7 with a banana hammock on we would never own a Mathews again. Is there a difference since its a woman wearing a bikini top and no shoes?
> 
> Do you woman archers out there dislike this type of advertising? Isn't it a double standard? My personal thoughts have to agree with my wife. I just don't think this is good type of advertisement to get woman and children involved in what should be a family orientated sport.
> 
> But like I said Martin archery is free to do what they wish.:darkbeer:


Before I say anything about your post, I'd like to state that I am not a Martin fanboy in anyway, I own one of their products based on the way the bow fit and suited my style.

You said your wife has a Masters in Family and Marriage counciling correct? Is it possible that through her work, she has seen problems arise from men and women having unrealistic expectations of each other due to the way the media has and continues to push scrawny, scantily clad women and chiseled chest 6-pack ab men down our throats? I would guess that there is some form of reasoning behind her comment, not an off the cuff jealous female "she's more attractive then me so I don't like her" comment like someone suggested earlier.

Obviously Martin is using Laura's figure to draw attention to their ads, its a no-brainer from a marketing stand point, but it could be they're also proud of their pro-staff, the fact that she is an attractive female is a bonus for them. PSE uses the Drury's in how many adds? What about the Lakosky's for Mathews? If Mathews put out a calendar or ad campaign with Tiffany Lakosky wearing something other then full camo in a tree stand shooting her bow it would more then likely be as successful as Martin's campaign. I think its just the fact that we are so used to the typical bimbo model being used for various ads and has no stake in what's being advertised that if they're barely wearing anything they don't care its a paycheck. We've been brainwashed by "sexy and attractive" females like Paris Hilton and the rest of hollywood's mental midgets that anyone who looks like that must not be firing on all cylinders. 

I think that Laura has showed a level of restraint in not trying to overplay the sexy female archer. Yes the picture your wife commented on is more "racy" then some others but realistically Martin's and most bow manufacturers target audience is going to be male. I also know females who just by looking at an ad such as that would think to themselves "if that blonde twit can shoot a bow, I sure as hell can." But I can't speak for the female archers here on AT. Yes, females can worry about their appearance but I don't think a picture such as this would cause them to get all flustered ,call up their girlfriends and cry then eat a tub of icecream watching Will and Grace reruns. 

At this point, as a 23 year old male I see nothing wrong about this ad. Like it or not its the reality of today's culture and mindset.The ads where Laura is wearing a t-shirt and jeans with her bow, would be more female and family friendly but I think females as a whole have a good head on their shoulders and know that while figures such as Laura's are the exception not the rule. But on the same token if archery was to be a family oriented sport, then we shouldn't have pictures of Bambi and Bambi's dad plastered in archery ads either. You are never going to please everyone in this lifetime, because everyone has their own opinions,morals and beliefs.


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

Perry24 said:


> ... but she could have done it fully dressed! The photos like in the OP are for the men!


First off, look at the whole calendar that the photo came from - more clothes then not.

Secondly ... "The photos like in the OP are for the men", not in this day and age - might want to retract that generalization.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

1964
http://www.archeryhistory.com/ads/adpics/192ah.jpg

1966
http://www.archeryhistory.com/ads/adpics/howatt66.jpg

1983
http://www.archeryhistory.com/ads/adpics/jennings83.jpg

I bet some of those were pretty racy back in their day.

Here's one for your wife showing more of Burts chest than we get to see of Laura's. http://www.archeryhistory.com/ads/adpics/109ah.jpg


----------



## EvilBert (Oct 6, 2009)

Makes me want to sell both my Martins... just so I can buy them all over again!


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

where martin really misses the boat with these ads is that women generally control teh recreational family funds. If they marketed archery and hunting as a family sport and didn't focus on eye candy for men they would probably sell more bows. Laura is a role model in a lot of ways that is great for her. but unfortunately many people don't look past the sex sells ads to find out about what else she does. I am no marketing expert but to me I would rather sell a bow to a family than to a man. men are going to buy bows anyway, get the women involved and the whole family gets involved.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

japple said:


> where martin really misses the boat with these ads is that *women generally control teh recreational family funds*. If they marketed archery and hunting as a family sport and didn't focus on eye candy for men they would probably sell more bows. Laura is a role model in a lot of ways that is great for her. but unfortunately many people don't look past the sex sells ads to find out about what else she does. I am no marketing expert but to me I would rather sell a bow to a family than to a man. men are going to buy bows anyway, get the women involved and the whole family gets involved.



Really?


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

in every family I have ever met. men get some spending money sure. but for the family recreation fund my experience is that the women control that.


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

japple said:


> ... women generally control teh recreational family funds ...


Really, and the numbers to show this come from .... ?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

japple said:


> in every family I have ever met. men get some spending money sure. but for the family recreation fund my experience is that the women control that.


you aint met me have ya?

:wink:


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

The purpose of ads are to get your attention quickly, and being as most people buying archery gear are males, then as a good advertiser, you're gonna put a pic of something that men will actually pay attention to. In this case, it is Laura. My wife gives me a hard time about Martin ads, and she will tell you that it is because she doesn't look like that. Other than some unfounded insecurity about her own looks, my wife has no other problem with them. There are tons of double standards in life, and advertising is one of those areas. There has been a big change in what is publicly tolerable...heck, look at some of the clothes for younger girls now. Things that were taboo 5, 10, 15 years ago are commonplace now. Is this for the good? There is no definitive answer for that...it can only be decided by each person based on their ethics and beliefs. With the growing popularity of archery, as well as other outdoor sports, with women, there may be a change coming in the way things are advertised. 

As another poster said, I would be interested to hear what the thought processes were behind your wife's statement. She would not have said that if there was not a reason. Oh, and yes, I am trying to analyze her thinking...much like your wife, I have an advanced degree in psychology. :darkbeer:


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

Trilithon said:


> Really, and the numbers to show this come from .... ?


do you want me to do marketing research to prove this. Or are you just going to agree that women generally get what they want. when I sold cars the rule was sell the woman be cause they get what they want most of the time. I am not saying this is a hard and fast rule I am saying in general. so all you manly man ******** out there. I am not talking about you!


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

japple said:


> do you want me to do marketing research to prove this. Or are you just going to agree that women generally get what they want. when I sold cars the rule was sell the woman be cause they get what they want most of the time. I am not saying this is a hard and fast rule I am saying in general. so all you manly man ******** out there. I am not talking about you!


Nope no reasearch needed, just have issues with generalizations.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

this whole topic is a generalization. archers are a very diverse group. so we can only talk about advertizing and how it works for the general public. all marketing is based on researched generlizations


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Trilithon said:


> Anyone else hear a whip crack?


I did.........:mg:


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

DeepFried said:


> I did.........:mg:


lol! I was waiting for someone to say that!


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

japple said:


> ... all marketing is based on researched *Statistics*


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Running Man (Oct 8, 2009)

Actually, I'd say Martin has come a long way. First and foremost . . . sex sells. Virtually every facet of the retail world uses beautiful women in various states of dress and undress to sell product. It IS advertising that works whether we admit it or not. 

It used to be, Martin just hired models handed them a bow and let them do their thing. But Laura CAN SHOOT. And she looks good doing it too . . . (and she looks GREAT walking away in that picture too).


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

thanks! lmao

but stats are generalizations with evidence. aren't they??????


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

I wouldn't call Martins tasteless...but dip, machined aluminum, and synthetic string materials def taste like crap.


On a serious note- I don't like the ads either- and thats nothing against Laura- she seems like a class act. I'm simply of the mindset that if you need to use sex to sell something, I get the impression that either 

1) the company doesn't believe the product can stand on its own merits compare to its competition 

or

2) The marketing department is truly lacking in talent 


And 99 times out of 100, I won't give your product a second look if they use those kinds of ads. Martin is an exception to the rule because I've shot and owned them long before they started using the cheesecake ads.

I don't care if its bows, cars, fruit juice, or laundry detergent. Don't gloss over the product in order to get me focused on a great set of boobs, awesome gams, or a tight butt- If you are trying to sell me something, sell THE PRODUCT to me. If I want to think with THAT head I've got an incredible woman I live with to take care of me in that case 

Just my 2 coppers.


----------



## FBOUTZ (May 29, 2005)

Are you telling me you've never noticed the other models Martin has used for many years in their ads? This is nothing new for their ads and has nothing on TV commercials.


----------



## 1Hole Wunder (Feb 26, 2008)

Mathews uses women in a tv ad for the passion
Tiffany, Lorie morgans daughter and can't remember 
The other woman. I see nothing wrong with the ad,
they need to advertise just like the other big dogs.
IMHO


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

My wife's reaction to the picture: Is that the type of bow you shoot? I reply, No...apparently the ad isn't working then. 

She didn't think anything of it really, women are used in ads for all male products, it sells, ever wonder why Victoria Secret commercials are on during football games? Get the guys to come in and buy for the ladies.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Trilithon said:


> First off, look at the whole calendar that the photo came from - more clothes then not.
> 
> Secondly ... "The photos like in the OP are for the men", not in this day and age - might want to retract that generalization.


Well, you're right, I did not see the whole calendar. However, most of the pictures of you see of Laura, she has not been ready for a competitive shoot or hunting.

As for your second comment, if you want to go down that road (I'm assuming you mean lesbians) then you might as well have pics of men in scantily clad ads to satisfy gay male hunters.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

"most" men think with their #!(&$.
Like it or not, that's how we work. No amount of "political correctness" will change it. We're hard wired that way. You want our attention, you know what to show us.

How many guys looked at that picture and thought about the bow? Dam few I'll bet.

Is Martin using "sex appeal" to get our attention? Of course they are. If you don't like it, call them and complain. But, it's not going away.
Times, they are a changin.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

japple said:


> do you want me to do marketing research to prove this. Or are you just going to agree that women generally get what they want. when I sold cars the rule was sell the woman be cause they get what they want most of the time. I am not saying this is a hard and fast rule I am saying in general. so all you manly man ******** out there. I am not talking about you!


My wife gets to pick out the color and model she wants.....within reason.

After that she can go home. I do the dealing and the paying. Car salesman are famous for trying to play the wife against the husband.....I make it clear up front who is buying the car.

BTW, I do know several guys who allow their wives to handle all of their money. The ONLY guys I ever hear complaining that stuff went bad financially come from that group.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

BARE FOOT


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

Big Country said:


> My wife gets to pick out the color and model she wants.....within reason.
> 
> After that she can go home. I do the dealing and the paying. Car salesman are famous for trying to play the wife against the husband.....I make it clear up front who is buying the car.
> 
> BTW, I do know several guys who allow their wives to handle all of their money. The ONLY guys I ever hear complaining that stuff went bad financially come from that group.


I am not saying it is right I am just saying that is the way it is. My cousin cut his wife out of all the money in their family. but that is the exception not the rule. and as far as women and cars you are right the men ussually do the dealing but the women usssually get the car they want too.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Big Country said:


> My wife gets to pick out the color and model she wants.....within reason.
> 
> After that she can go home. I do the dealing and the paying. Car salesman are famous for trying to play the wife against the husband.....I make it clear up front who is buying the car.
> 
> BTW, I do know several guys who allow their wives to handle all of their money. The ONLY guys I ever hear complaining that stuff went bad financially come from that group.


I sold cars for a short period of time. I remember guys like you-then they turn to their wives and ask if it is okay:laugh:.


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't think there is anything wrong with the photo, I feel that type of advertising is a little antiquated though. After reading many posts on this forum it seems to me archers and hunters on here are more interested in the bow specs and how it shoots. I feel that Martins advertising detracts from their product, I want to know about the bow and how it performs and why I should buy it....a women in a bikini is not going to do it. Todays consumers are a little wiser and they should be given a little more respect. Can't sell an inferior product dress it up with some fluff.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

japple said:


> where martin really misses the boat with these ads is that women generally control teh recreational family funds. If they marketed archery and hunting as a family sport and didn't focus on eye candy for men they would probably sell more bows. Laura is a role model in a lot of ways that is great for her. but unfortunately many people don't look past the sex sells ads to find out about what else she does. I am no marketing expert but to me I would rather sell a bow to a family than to a man. men are going to buy bows anyway, get the women involved and the whole family gets involved.


not around here buddy :wink:


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*It is about being Manipulated!*

I understand where you are coming from. I don't like it either. I'd rather not have a woman's Arse in my face while I'm looking at something to buy. OK!!!.... I know where that will go!...."THERE IS NEVER A BAD TIME TO HAVE THAT IN YOUR FACE"...LOL... I agree, but most of you are either too young or don't have the critical thinking skills needed to "get it". It's really not about what is Offensive from a Morallity standpoint. *It is about being Manipulated!* Using sex to sell because the average male is such easy prey for the Sexual Marketing campaigns. If it didn't work, they would not do it. It kind of pisses me off for one simple reason....that they(Advertisers) ASSUME I am a DUMB Arse! That's all. I just don't like being categorized as a mindless Testosterone driven animal that can't see the BAIT on the trap! 

That said, Martin can get the whole Dallas Cowboy Cheerleading squad with each having only their birthday suits and a bow, and it would not make me want to buy one of their bows! ! It would actually make me want to buy one of their bows even less for them assuming I am stupid. And when I'm in the mood to see some BOOTY, I won't be picking up Peterson's Bowhunting!

Ok, You guys can go back to drooling over Laura now.


----------



## drevilmike (Aug 24, 2009)

johnson21 said:


> WOW thats great ^^^^
> 
> I think that its just advertising and im sure that she is a great women and does alot for the sport, my wife also had the opposite reaction and didnt mide it at all. and we both watch the crush.


How dare the use boobies to sell bows....lol:wink:


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Dewboy said:


> I understand where you are coming from. I don't like it either. I'd rather not have a woman's Arse in my face while I'm looking at something to buy. OK!!!.... I know where that will go!...."THERE IS NEVER A BAD TIME TO HAVE THAT IN YOUR FACE"...LOL... I agree, but most of you are either too young or don't have the critical thinking skills needed to "get it". It's really not about what is Offensive from a Morallity standpoint. *It is about being Manipulated!* Using sex to sell because the average male is such easy prey for the Sexual Marketing campaigns. If it didn't work, they would not do it. It kind of pisses me off for one simple reason....that they(Advertisers) ASSUME I am a DUMB Arse! That's all. I just don't like being categorized as a mindless Testosterone driven animal that can't see the BAIT on the trap!
> 
> That said, Martin can get the whole Dallas Cowboy Cheerleading squad with each having only their birthday suits and a bow, and it would not make me want to buy one of their bows! ! It would actually make me want to buy one of their bows even less for them assuming I am stupid. And when I'm in the mood to see some BOOTY, I won't be picking up Peterson's Bowhunting!
> 
> Ok, You guys can go back to drooling over Laura now.


sorry but whenever i see "hot women" i don't feel stupid... nope not one bit :wink:


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Dewboy said:


> I understand where you are coming from. I don't like it either. I'd rather not have a woman's Arse in my face while I'm looking at something to buy. OK!!!.... I know where that will go!...."THERE IS NEVER A BAD TIME TO HAVE THAT IN YOUR FACE"...LOL... I agree, but most of you are either too young or don't have the critical thinking skills needed to "get it". It's really not about what is Offensive from a Morallity standpoint. *It is about being Manipulated!* Using sex to sell because the average male is such easy prey for the Sexual Marketing campaigns. If it didn't work, they would not do it. It kind of pisses me off for one simple reason....that they(Advertisers) ASSUME I am a DUMB Arse! That's all. I just don't like being categorized as a mindless Testosterone driven animal that can't see the BAIT on the trap!
> 
> That said, Martin can get the whole Dallas Cowboy Cheerleading squad with each having only their birthday suits and a bow, and it would not make me want to buy one of their bows! ! It would actually make me want to buy one of their bows even less for them assuming I am stupid. And when I'm in the mood to see some BOOTY, I won't be picking up Peterson's Bowhunting!
> 
> Ok, You guys can go back to drooling over Laura now.


:thumbs_up Bingo


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

You may get more responses from female archers in the womens forum.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Tasteless? yes!

But not by Martin.

great calendar and way to go Laura!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

she is wearing alto of cloth in hat pic. im pretty sure laura doesnt care ethier seeing how she has been a model with them for a while now.

tell your wife to suck it up its just a picture. like mentioned open a cloth magizine somewear in there you will see people wearing underwear Men and Women. guess she is a nudest to right


----------



## Outdoor Sooner (Dec 9, 2009)

It's funny that when you're raising kids these things are much more noticeable. When my daughter was in school and before she got her driver's license we would always ride together to her softball and tennis matches. I like sports so I listened to this sports talk radio show regularly and one segment of the day seemed that the hosts were always using sexual innuendos. I emailed the radio station and let them know I no longer listened to their station when I had my daughter with me. Probably didn't do any good but possibly made them think.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Big Country said:


> Your wife`s reaction, though typical these day`s, is simply discrimination. If Laura weighed 100 pounds more than she does, your wife would have never made the initial comment.


...and there it is...women see an attractive woman and the claws start to come out...:wink:
Got my picture taken with Laura and my wife wanted to know what Laura ever saw in me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

Your wife would not have said a word if it was Rosie O with tons of blubber hanging out.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

I plan to buy a martin. I see nothing wrong with their adds either. I mean my Kids have seen way worse on the disney channel.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

mmm I want another Martin now!


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Here's to publicity :darkbeer:


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

bowhuntermitch said:


> "Sex" sells, and martin does it perfectly, they dont show too much to offend anyone, and not being sexist, but what gender makes up around 85% if not more of the sport of archery?


And why do you think that is?

First of all, I have nothing against Laura or any woman who uses her beauty to make a good living. (I've even used my own now and again.) I also have nothing against men who admire that beauty. My thought, however, is that this is the type of ad that keeps women (and men) thinking that archery is a man's sport. A lot of women asuume they wont be taken seriously (and many aren't) and don't try or don't stick with it. For those of you who enjoy your man time at the range- there's no problem.
But for all the guys posting about how to get their wives or girlfriends shooting-- this is a big part of the problem. Yes, I have been told Laura can shoot quite well and is a great person. But that isn't really focused on. THAT would get more women shooting. But all we really see is her body. Mathews came out with the Passion this year, and Hoyt gave us the Vixen- bows marketed towards women. Martin gave us another girlie calendar. 

That being said-- I shoot an Alien. I have had a good experience with Martin and would not complain about them. I do love watching the Bowtech commercials with the guy stranded on the island, though.


----------



## drevilmike (Aug 24, 2009)

I got my Martin not because of the adds but because I liked the bow and there customer service is second to none.:thumbs_up


----------



## Longrodder (Oct 11, 2009)

I would say your wife is insecure if looking at that bothered her!!!! Your also worried about your kids seeing it? I can then only assume that your wife nor your kids have ever been swimming. They should get out more.


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

heck no i almost spit my beer out on buffalojills.com on my compscreen


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

never new she was a jill i think its awesome just wish she had hoyt apparellon but she looks good in anything


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Only a Yankee would start this thread


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

lee martin said:


> Only a Yankee would post this


Go back to where you belong......:wink:


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

lee martin said:


> Only a Yankee would post this


and what if she was cowboy cheerleader you be all over it


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

lee martin said:


> Only a Yankee would post this


must be at buffalojills.com


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Big Country said:


> Go back to where you belong......:wink:


You broke ranks and left the Civil War for this????

A rant over a scantily clad Laura???


FIW, Laura can shoot too..........:wink:


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

I meant that only a Yankee would start this thread.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

lee martin said:


> I meant that only a Yankee would start this thread.


You got questions to answer in the civil war thread......:wink:


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

i know she can shoot i just that its funny that shes a jill and im a bills fan the ad which ive seen and my wife and doesnt bothers us at all


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

lee martin said:


> I meant that only a Yankee would start this thread.


and same to you if she was in eagles cheerleading out fit you be all on it also i didnt start this thread:elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon:


----------



## dts (May 23, 2006)

The ad is very very provocative and she is a very beautiful woman. 
But, bowhunting magazines have been one of the last places where sex hasn't been used for commercial manipulation. It sure would be nice to keep it that way.


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

i can say they are the only ones to use this but i dont think its a big deal myu opinion my wife would look decked out with a 1000 dol bow and bikini


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

i bought a martin for my first bow 2 years ago. i was a supporter. until i bought my 09 82nd and now the destroyer 350. they could put a center fold in their ads and i wouldn't buy another one.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

*This is funny.*

The OP made every effort to put in EVERY disclaimer so as not to set off a firestorm. But all the girlie mens out there are more offended by the OP's simple comments than even his wife was by the picture.

What are you all so offended by...someone who was curious of your opinions? Is that a reason to attack him?


----------



## seeya (May 8, 2009)

*Martin*

nothing wrong with pictures; sounds likes Laura is a successful lady who has not only great looks but has a great mind to go with it; she also promotes archery and can shoot as well; 

Does anyone know where a Martin dealer is in Arkansas?......:darkbeer:


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

lee martin said:


> I meant that only a Yankee would start this thread.


must be typing to fast for the ******** just like a hoyt( smoke):uzi:


----------



## Ezbite (Oct 12, 2009)

Big Country said:


> Your wife`s reaction, though typical these day`s, is simply discrimination. If Laura weighed 100 pounds more than she does, your wife would have never made the initial comment.


looks like we found the real reasoning for your wifes reaction.

i chose martin solely because of lauras ads:mg:


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

WOW! Took me a while to read all your posts. The vast majority of you seem to really lack in reasoning skills. You are all jumping all over me and my wife for having an attitude that we don't even have. You assume that just because I bring up the topic of Martin using sex to sell that I'm a hermit controlled solely by my wife and my wife is some skinny woman hating shrewed. And your arguement about her not having a reaction if it was a fat woman in the picture is completely unnecessary. You might as well just come out and say fat people are ugly if you are going to make that statement. My wife would have the same reaction regardless of any of your opinions on what an attractive person is. 

To my point. You are all reacting to the symptoms of the the underlying problem I'm trying to have an educated conversation with fellow adults about, and failing. You are all quick to point out that its just a company using sex to sell, big deal right? You defend Laura and I never attacked her. 

All I dared do is ask the question is using sex to sell a bow tasteless? I've had the last several hours to think about it and honestly I don't think so. Do we have Victoria secret in our house, you bet! Do I agree with their advertising, no. Most of you seem to struggle with this paradox. We are mostly all adults and I hope we can understand that two things can be true at the same time. For example God can be both loving and wrathful. In this case Martin using Laura to sell a bow can be tasteless and at the same time Laura can be a great person. I'm not attacking her. 

I am well aware that this type of advertising is rampant within our society. And god forbid if anyone dares ask the question, is it right? I don't think so. Given today extremely high rates of eating disorders and the heavy weights our society puts on our young girls to be thin as possible and still have enormous breasts, I think ads like this fuel the fire. I think my wifes reaction was not" oh my god how dare they use an attractive woman to advertise!" I think her reaction was more based in what kind of affect can this have on woman and children that will see it. I'm no advocate of hiding my wife or kids from the world but I will for sure be willing to have tough conversations like this with them. If your point of view is as simple as who gives a rip about a woman selling a bow? I didn't join the Marine Corps to fight for just what I thought was right, I joined to fight for freedom. 

If anyone felt I was attacking you in anyway, go back and read my original post because obviously you didn't read it. I didn't attack anyone. If I was attacking anyone my title would have ended with a period and not a ?


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

i like it. i think i will buy my wife a martin !


----------



## jna329 (Nov 11, 2008)

This is a debate that has been ongoing for a long time in many venues. I ride dirtbikes and atvs and get magazines that use women to promote products. There is always letters complaining about that as well. Here is my thoughts.
- The company is running an ad campaign, the model is getting paid, they are buying ad slots in magazines that support our sport, if you dont like that page then dont look at it. We all have a right to our opinion and the right to voice it, but we need to pick our battles. An add campaign isnt worth getting upset over. 

And just for the record - comparing Matt to Laura - NO NO NO. We dont need that image in our heads -EVER.


----------



## jna329 (Nov 11, 2008)

I do want to add. I do think that a bow should be sold as a bow. It should be sold for what it can do. The model will not change my buying decision at all. I dont know if I would call it tasteless but its not the best approach.


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

Jfriesner said:


> WOW! Took me a while to read all your posts. The vast majority of you seem to really lack in reasoning skills. You are all jumping all over me and my wife for having an attitude that we don't even have. You assume that just because I bring up the topic of Martin using sex to sell that I'm a hermit controlled solely by my wife and my wife is some skinny woman hating shrewed. And your arguement about her not having a reaction if it was a fat woman in the picture is completely unnecessary. You might as well just come out and say fat people are ugly if you are going to make that statement. My wife would have the same reaction regardless of any of your opinions on what an attractive person is.
> 
> To my point. You are all reacting to the symptoms of the the underlying problem I'm trying to have an educated conversation with fellow adults about, and failing. You are all quick to point out that its just a company using sex to sell, big deal right? You defend Laura and I never attacked her.
> 
> ...


i dint think we were being attacked but in the same token this kind of advertisement doesnt bother me some it does i shoot a hoyt and would love to see a (laura )holding a alphaburner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

NOV RUT said:


> We had a pic of me running down the road in a speedo and flipflops
> but they went with this one. I don't get it???


Send resume to BowTech - I think you're exactly what they're looking for in their 2010 ad campaign! (Just kidding BowTech - couldn't resist.) :blob1:

Seriously though, SEX SELLS. ALWAYS HAS, ALWAYS WILL. And since I would assume that 4 out of 5 bows are sold to men, I'm thinking she's better off being on the cover as opposed to a guy in a "banana hammock laced thong." 
(humor is a good backup plan though)


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Jfriesner said:


> This doesn't even make sense. Of course there is worse out there but that is a terrible way to measure what is right or wrong, good or bad, tasteless or tasteful. Because there is always something worse. There is worse everywhere but if I walked in church wearing my thong I think most would agree that is tasteless. Not just about where you can find worse.


A thong is not the equivalent of what's being worn in the picture. The equivalent would be a man in pants, but without a shirt.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

As far as Martin and Laura I don't believe it is tasteless at all. She never shows too much skin, just her beauty and smile and a little of that nice figure God gave her. I consider Laura a friend and she is one sweet girl. She is also probably the best and most influential spokesperson for the sport of Archery. Everyone seems to love her when they meet her and she loves everyone in return. She has good morals and conduct and will always represent archers and archery in the best possible way.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

Dchiefransom said:


> A thong is not the equivalent of what's being worn in the picture. The equivalent would be a man in pants, but without a shirt.


comparing principles not clothes, but thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

dts said:


> The ad is very very provocative and she is a very beautiful woman.
> But, bowhunting magazines have been one of the last places where sex hasn't been used for commercial manipulation. It sure would be nice to keep it that way.


I guess that's why they have ads for scents that let a buck smell a doe in estrous, and stories that talk about hunting during the rut. It's so easy to discuss the sexuality of other species, but "dirty" to talk about our own.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok do any of you read what I posted and continue to post? How many of you are going to continue to post a reply simply to defend Laura? Here let me put it this way. I'M SURE LAURA IS A WONDERFUL PERSON AND THIS THREAD HAS NOTHING, NOTTA, ZIP, ZERO, NOTHING TO DO WITH HER. It has to do with using sex and provocative images to sell archery equipment. Can anyone actually address what I'm attempting to discuss? I'm sure Laura is a great person and has contributed a lot to the archery world, awesome! Thank you Laura and if you read this it has NOTHING to do with you. the thread isn't Luara Frences tasteless?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Nov 17, 2009)

This is just crazy! I dont even shoot a Martin(yet), but lets get real, Martin is a top notch Bow company that does'nt need any help to sell Bows. Ask Uncle Ted If there Bows are any count! Lovely Laura is a great example to young woman and Ladys for our sport! She's liked ranked 4th in tournament shoots ( Hunter class). She is just a example to our young ladys along with Tiff that a woman can be a woman! ,and a killer BowHunter. My wife loves her! sorry Hoss sounds like yours is jealous.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Jfriesner said:


> Ok do any of you read what I posted and continue to post? How many of you are going to continue to post a reply simply to defend Laura? Here let me put it this way. I'M SURE LAURA IS A WONDERFUL PERSON AND THIS THREAD HAS NOTHING, NOTTA, ZIP, ZERO, NOTHING TO DO WITH HER. It has to do with using sex and provocative images to sell archery equipment. Can anyone actually address what I'm attempting to discuss? I'm sure Laura is a great person and has contributed a lot to the archery world, awesome! Thank you Laura and if you read this it has NOTHING to do with you. the thread isn't Luara Frences tasteless?



You are absolutely correct, I have had the pleasure of meeting Laura twice and she is a great ambassador for the sport of archery! But hot women in a ad for anything drives sales up and Companies will continue to use them.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

Ambush Hunter said:


> This is just crazy! I dont even shoot a Martin(yet), but lets get real, Martin is a top notch Bow company that does'nt need any help to sell Bows. Ask Uncle Ted If there Bows are any count! Lovely Laura is a great example to young woman and Ladys for our sport! She's liked ranked 4th in tournament shoots ( Hunter class). She is just a example to our young ladys along with Tiff that a woman can be a woman! ,and a killer BowHunter. My wife loves her! sorry Hoss sounds like yours is jealous.


You've never even seen my wife. Once again I never said a thing about Laura and yet you continue to defend her...owell. Since you all continue to drag her into this conversation then let me say this. Does anyone think that perhaps she is perpetuating an ongoing problem in our society where woman continue to be used as objects to sell anything under the sun? Or you all ok with your young daughter growing up believing that your looks will get you farther then your skill and that your more of an object then a person? All your replies are very interesting in the fact that out of the 150 some posts very few of you have actually been willing to discuss my original question. Instead you attack me and my wife personally and find some rabbit to chase completely off subject. Can we have this conversation? Or has everyone been so thoroughly brainwashed into the notion that sex sells and thats just the way it is? I'm just as interested in the opposite sex as the next guy. But as a new father of a beautiful little 7 week old daughter, I'm forced to start asking myself what kind of world is she going to grow in and what societal forces do I want to warn her to keep away from. I think this is one of them. I want my daughter to grow believing she can be just as successful as the next by being who she is and not have to show some skin so you all can stare at her to get there.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> Ok do any of you read what I posted and continue to post? How many of you are going to continue to post a reply simply to defend Laura? Here let me put it this way. I'M SURE LAURA IS A WONDERFUL PERSON AND THIS THREAD HAS NOTHING, NOTTA, ZIP, ZERO, NOTHING TO DO WITH HER. It has to do with using sex and provocative images to sell archery equipment. Can anyone actually address what I'm attempting to discuss? I'm sure Laura is a great person and has contributed a lot to the archery world, awesome! Thank you Laura and if you read this it has NOTHING to do with you. the thread isn't Luara Frences tasteless?


I said what I said because I don't think Martin uses sex to sell and I have not seen anything provocative from them so using Martin as an example is not a good one IMO. I talked about what kind of person Laura is and that is why I believe Martin has her as a spokeswoman. Because she is pretty they will show some belly button, but that is about it. . . . is that provocative? Hence the reason I don't believe Martin to be an example and why myself and other keep talking about her and her character. Because Martin uses a pretty female for ads and promotional touring does not mean they are using sex. If you do believe this and I am not saying you do, then every company that has a female in their advertising would be using sex to sell. . . .better tell Muzzy that.:wink:


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

AR&BOW said:


> I said what I said because I don't think Martin uses sex to sell and I have not seen anything provocative from them so using Martin as an example is not a good one IMO. I talked about what kind of person Laura is and that is why I believe Martin has her as a spokeswoman. Because she is pretty they will show some belly button, but that is about it. . . . is that provocative? Hence the reason I don't believe Martin to be an example and why myself and other keep talking about her and her character. Because Martin uses a pretty female for ads and promotional touring does not mean they are using sex. If you do believe this and I am not saying you do, then every company that has a female in their advertising would be using sex to sell. . . .better tell Muzzy that.:wink:


You honestly can look at that ad and say Martin is not using sex to sell? I find that either unbelievable or disturbing that it has become so common you can't even see it. I mean come on honestly. Read half the posts in this thread, they're using her to sell.


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Big Country said:


> I am sure this rant made sense to you, and in the end that is whats important.:wink:
> 
> BTW, Bear Archery used a topless woman in a 1973 ad.


Nice and subtle put down, I guess that means you won. :wink: Also haven't seen Bear's 1973 "topless" ad. ( I had a year of highschool to finish and wasn't into archery then) Have they had one since? Each one must draw their own line in the sand. Concensus does not make right.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> I'm trying to have an educated conversation with fellow adults about, and failing.



And you didn't see that (failing) coming on this forum?

I doubt that most of the replies attacking you, came from people that read *and understood* your question.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

sightpin said:


> concensus does not make right.


+++1


----------



## SemperF (Nov 22, 2009)

*Not Fair*

My misses saw this ad also and she just asked where the hunk holding her Diamond Bow in an advertisement was. I just stood there with the dumb man look and mumbled LOL


----------



## limbhanger25 (Dec 11, 2009)

Refer your question to the owner of Archery Talk......seeing how he also owns Martin Archery..........hahaha. I love the pics. Beautiful Woman with a beautiful bow. I don't even shot one...but this is smart advertising.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

sightpin said:


> Nice and subtle put down, I guess that means you won. :wink: Also haven't seen Bear's 1973 "topless" ad. ( I had a year of highschool to finish and wasn't into archery then) Have they had one since? Each one must draw their own line in the sand. Concensus does not make right.


I wasn`t actually being subtle.

You are "drawing a line in the sand" over the picture in the first post of this thread?


----------



## Idaho Bison (Sep 25, 2008)

safetreehunt said:


> This is pure and simple marketing.
> 1. Sex sells.
> 2. The market that Martin sells primarily to is men.
> 
> ...


Seems like quite a few female Martin shooters on here and that they have a line of bows friendly to female shooters.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

Double Standard?

No, it's nothing more than an tasteful 2009 Martin Calendar page...a calendar that would not have been created if there was not a demand for it! :dontknow:

*Martin Archery has figured it out...awesome bows, customer service that's second to none, and, excellent advertizing marketing!* 

*~M4L~*


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

You keep saying this is ALL about sex. Then by all means...PLEASE, explain what is sexual in nature about that picture?? I mean really!! Please explain!! I have seen 10x worse from Miley Cirus!! You mention girls and eating disorders and them being skinny and still having huge breasts. You can't even see breasts in the add!! This is all about NOTHING!! You would never have said or thought a thing about any of this if your wife hadn't announced how tasteless she thought the add was. I'm sorry but I have had my wife and mother look at the add (and didn't tell them why), and they both thought it was a nice add!! Nothing sexual or tasteless!! You can go to a local pool and see MUCH more skin than Laura has ever shown!! I and I will say this!!! You keep saying this has nothing to do with Laura but that is bull!! Laura is the one who decided to do the adds for Martin, so you are, in every way, including Laura!! ENOUGH!! YOU NO LIKE PICTURE...WE GET IT!!



Jfriesner said:


> Ok do any of you read what I posted and continue to post? How many of you are going to continue to post a reply simply to defend Laura? Here let me put it this way. I'M SURE LAURA IS A WONDERFUL PERSON AND THIS THREAD HAS NOTHING, NOTTA, ZIP, ZERO, NOTHING TO DO WITH HER. It has to do with using sex and provocative images to sell archery equipment. Can anyone actually address what I'm attempting to discuss? I'm sure Laura is a great person and has contributed a lot to the archery world, awesome! Thank you Laura and if you read this it has NOTHING to do with you. the thread isn't Luara Frences tasteless?


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Martin Archery has promoted woman in archery for many years. Katie Smith won Vegas 7 years in a row in the Unlimied Pro Division. No other archer has done that. Katie is one of many ladies we have promoted over the years.
Martin Archery is a family company in a family sport.


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

My professor of my advertising class in college said "sex sells". I believe her. :wink:


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

wow, no tramp stamp...refreshing.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

*Jfriesner*

I think a few of us are still waiting to hear why your wife made the statment she did. What was her reasoning behind the statement? (see my previous post in this thread) And FWIW, I have a 4 year old daughter that I plan on locking in the basement on her 13th birthday, or maybe earlier, and she will have to remain there until my funeral. :wink:


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> WOW! The vast majority of you seem to really lack in reasoning skills.
> 
> Why? Because they don't agree with you?
> 
> ...


It seems to me that you completely miss the root of the issue.
It is merely human nature. 
These feelings are hard wired into our species, whether we like it or not.

Suppose there are two diners in you town. The food quality, atmosphere, cleanliness, wait time, etc. are all equal. The waitresses at one, are twentysomething hardbodies with a flirtatious personality. At the other diner the waitresses are all in their fifties and sixties, married with kids and grand kids.

Two questions
1. Which diner do you go to with the guys on your lunch break from work?
2. Which set of waitresses will make the most in tips?

If you answer these questions honestly, you will get a lesson in human nature.

I used to play on a pool league with a guy who was a very successful restaurant owner. 
He told me that his policy was to never hire a waitress that he would not take out on a date.
His reason? Human nature. When people go out to eat the man usually picks up the check, and men will always spend more money if the waitress is attractive.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't see what all the fuss is about , its done very tasteful if you ask me, and its good that young women, can look at this and get know there is a beautiful nice women that is involved in a great sport, should look at it as its a sport for everyone!


----------



## johnnyg0168 (Oct 27, 2009)

This is in no way tasteless in my opinion. This is something called FREE PRESS and is one of our rights under the constitution. It has also been proven that beautiful women sell products and work great to advertise them. This Lady is smokin' and would love for her to teach me how to shoot a Martin bow. Mathews uses pretty women to sell the Passion bows on tv every day. Look around, there are a lot worse calanders and advertising out there.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

I like the Martin ads, my wife is cool with them, but, my wife is a hot chick. 

I met Laura at IBO Worlds this year, she spent some time talking with me and my wife. Took pictures with us and my daughter, she is a very nice person. She is just doing a job with Martin and cheerleading, she is a businesswoman.

What bothered me about the experience of meeting her was she was raising money for breast cancer reserach (her mom had cancer) by raffleing off a last chance bow press. I bought $30 worth of tickets, no big deal. While were filling them out, at least 4 guys came to take pics with her (thats cool), not one bought a ticket. 

That gents is lame. If anything we as guys need to grow up at times and have some class, that will grow archery's image in a positive way and its the right thing to do. 

Laura is a class act and a good ambassador for archery and I think most women see her and other women archers and think "I could shoot a bow and still be a woman."

If anything I think we need more Laura's out there, she just happens to be a beautiful woman and her ads show that.

Props to Martin for putting Laura front and center, scantily clad is good, fully clothed is good, women in archery is good. My wife will start shooting indoor tournaments soon, and I wont tell her what to wear.......


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

From reading the most recent posts I am amazed. Correct me if I'm wrong here but you are all saying its just simply human nature for men to use woman as objects of our pleasure and to sell our merchandise? And I need to just go with the flow of the majority and continue this attitude towards women? I don't disagree with any of you that this is a great advertising tool and that it works, but that isn't my question.


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey, if you wanna see some big fuzzy faced dude holding a bow, more power to ya. If not check out the hottest woman archer thread in the bar area :wink:

Did your wife make you post this??? :chortle:

Word of advice, don't get the martin calander!


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

NEVADAPRO said:


> You keep saying this is ALL about sex. Then by all means...PLEASE, explain what is sexual in nature about that picture?? I mean really!! Please explain!! I have seen 10x worse from Miley Cirus!! You mention girls and eating disorders and them being skinny and still having huge breasts. You can't even see breasts in the add!! This is all about NOTHING!! You would never have said or thought a thing about any of this if your wife hadn't announced how tasteless she thought the add was. I'm sorry but I have had my wife and mother look at the add (and didn't tell them why), and they both thought it was a nice add!! Nothing sexual or tasteless!! You can go to a local pool and see MUCH more skin than Laura has ever shown!! I and I will say this!!! You keep saying this has nothing to do with Laura but that is bull!! Laura is the one who decided to do the adds for Martin, so you are, in every way, including Laura!! ENOUGH!! YOU NO LIKE PICTURE...WE GET IT!!


So since Laura deiced to do the add that means I made this thread about her, interesting. I wouldn't have said anything if my wife hadn't, you know this how? You in my mind again? If I have to explain the sexual nature of the ad, not add, then you are the wrong person to have this discussion with. The sexual nature of it is quite obvious. Me discussing societal problems our young girls face had nothing directly to do with Laura so this part makes no sense. I think the problem is you all look at the picture and then can't stop thinking about it so when you come to reply its all you can write about, laura laura laura. You are right the advertising works, but is it right?


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> From reading the most recent posts I am amazed. Correct me if I'm wrong here but you are all saying its just simply human nature for men to use woman as objects of our pleasure and to sell our merchandise? And I need to just go with the flow of the majority and continue this attitude towards women? I don't disagree with any of you that this is a great advertising tool and that it works, but that isn't my question.



Have you ever noticed that women (with a few exceptions) are more petite, delicate,softer, smoother, more polished, and smell a lot better than men?

Why do you think that is?

Is it coincidence?

I would be willing to bet that your wife does not look at all like Wilfrod Brimley. 
So, let me ask you, why is that? 
It is because even you (in spite of what you profess) look at women as sex objects.
WE ALL DO (except for the ones who like men, but lets not open that can of worms).

Whether you believe in creation or evolution or some combination of the two, you must understand, that this hard wired response is human nature, and you can type till your fingers fall off, but it isn't going to change. 
It is after all what perpetuates the species.

Are women equal to men?
Heck no! They are far superior to us. They control half of the money, and all of the sex. Now you tell me who's oppressed.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

1955 said:


> And you didn't see that (failing) coming on this forum?
> 
> I doubt that most of the replies attacking you, came from people that read *and understood* your question.


In a way yes. I guess I just had high hopes that perhaps a genuine conversation could be had on this topic. I'm working on my Criminal Justice degree so I can go get licensed and this is a huge topic in psychology class. Bottom line is we live in an age where the pressure on our young woman to fit into this image of what our society deems beautiful is huge. I dare if that same attitude is in the archery industry and I think I got a resounding YES. I personally am not that worked up about the picture and neither was my wife. I will admit all your responses have made me dig a little deeper and play the devils advocate much longer then usual. I still have my magazine and no my wife didn't rip the ad out. But I still think it is a bit tasteless to use this kind of advertising but like most of you have said everyone does it and there is much worse out there so I might as well lower my standards and jump on the band wagon. <sounds like our politicians. I have very rarely in life been with the majority and I see this is no exception. Fine with me I kind of enjoy it.


----------



## Th3_IA (Sep 25, 2009)

The ad obviously worked...just look how many posts are on this thread. Another thing, I can only see part of her back, not offensive to me, can you guys see more somehow? jk. I dont get the fuss sex sells, get used to it.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

Hoosierflogger said:


> Have you ever noticed that women (with a few exceptions) are more petite, delicate,softer, smoother, more polished, and smell a lot better than men?
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> ...


I disagree with your premise all together. I see woman, and my wife, as sexual beings and beautiful, not sexual objects. An object is something you use without thought of its feelings, religion, future, etc...Woman are not objects and if you think they are...disturbing


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> I disagree with your premise all together. I see woman, and my wife, as sexual beings and beautiful, not sexual objects. An object is something you use without thought of its feelings, religion, future, etc...Woman are not objects and if you think they are...disturbing


Merely semantics my friend.
If you want to discuss the root of the issue I'm willing, if you want to discuss my grammar, you can find someone else, I don't have the time.


----------



## andy stowe (Nov 9, 2007)

i am seriously considering buying a martin bow in the near future.hope they throw in a calender.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

Hoosierflogger said:


> Merely semantics my friend.
> If you want to discuss the root of the issue I'm willing, if you want to discuss my grammar, you can find someone else, I don't have the time.


Honestly if you truly believe woman are objects then yes I will find someone else because you are part of the problem and I doubt will be useful in a discussion about the answer. I said nothing about your grammar, rather I disagreed with your statement.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Jfriesner said:


> ... The sexual nature of it is quite obvious. ...


 ....and yet you fail to address what is sexual about it. 

I'm 45, been married for 22 years, and have two kids. While I could call the ad provocative I don't think I'd consider it sexual. Instead of beating around the bush just state what you find to be offensive and if you can't figure it out please ask your wife what she finds distasteful and you can use that.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I would love to see the reaction of the Hoyt Fanboys if there were a shirtless Cameron Hanes in the next Hoyt ad.

Surely someone with some photoshop skills can make this happen.

BTW, the ad doesn't bother me.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

NOV RUT said:


> We had a pic of me running down the road in a speedo and flipflops
> but they went with this one. I don't get it???
> 
> Laura is a class act and a great shooter. Our adds are made to catch
> ...


You know.........the mere thought of that just burns my eyes:mg::wink:

Could be worse, it could be you and tooten together walking arm in arm in speedos and flip flops:wink:


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

Bobmuley said:


> ....and yet you fail to address what is sexual about it.
> 
> I'm 45, been married for 22 years, and have two kids. While I could call the ad provocative I don't think I'd consider it sexual. Instead of beating around the bush just state what you find to be offensive and if you can't figure it out please ask your wife what she finds distasteful and you can use that.


I never said I was offended. What I said was is the objectifying of woman to advertise a bow a tasteless thing for Martin to do. I never said the ad was sexual, I said it was an attractive woman striking a provocative pose to sell a bow. I'm not accusing anyone here of soft core porn. I think everyone needs to have a :darkbeer: and chillax. Not saying your reply was flaming just in general. You actually have a good question here. Its an attractive woman posing in a provocative way and many of the replies in this thread prove that in how people are responding. There is no one thing that stands out, its the picture as a whole. Like the got milk commercials? Whats wrong its just a woman with milk on her face right? But the underlying sexual nature of that ad is obvious.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> In a way yes. I guess I just had high hopes that perhaps a genuine conversation could be had on this topic. I'm working on my Criminal Justice degree so I can go get licensed and this is a huge topic in psychology class. Bottom line is we live in an age where the pressure on our young woman to fit into this image of what our society deems beautiful is huge. I dare if that same attitude is in the archery industry and I think I got a resounding YES. I personally am not that worked up about the picture and neither was my wife. I will admit all your responses have made me dig a little deeper and play the devils advocate much longer then usual. I still have my magazine and no my wife didn't rip the ad out. But I still think it is a bit tasteless to use this kind of advertising but like most of you have said everyone does it and there is much worse out there so I might as well lower my standards and jump on the band wagon. <sounds like our politicians. I have very rarely in life been with the majority and I see this is no exception. Fine with me I kind of enjoy it.



Well maybe they should stop using women in advertising or if they do make sure they are presented like an Amish woman.:noidea: There is nothing wrong with admiring and respecting the beauty of one of God's creations. It is when we lust after them that the problems begin. I think many enjoy Laura's, and other woman's beauty, but in this example I for one do not see this ad and lust after her nor does it make me want to buy a Martin bow. Her good looks get your attention. . . just like any attractive woman walking down the street. I am assuming your wifes looks got your attention also before you first met. . . .was that wrong of her to use her looks to get a mans attention for possible courtship.I don't have a problem with your thoughts on the matter, They just remind me of my strict grandparents views is all.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> I never said I was offended. What I said was is the objectifying of woman to advertise a bow a tasteless thing for Martin to do. I never said the ad was sexual, I said it was an attractive woman striking a provocative pose to sell a bow.
> Walking away from the camera with a bow on the shoulder is provacative???? I'm sorry, that is waaaay over the top IMO.
> I'm not accusing anyone here of soft core porn. I think everyone needs to have a :darkbeer: and chillax. Not saying your reply was flaming just in general. You actually have a good question here. Its an attractive woman posing in a provocative way and many of the replies in this thread prove that in how people are responding. There is no one thing that stands out, its the picture as a whole. Like the got milk commercials? Whats wrong its just a woman with milk on her face right? But the underlying sexual nature of that ad is obvious. Really??? so what does it mean in their same ads that have kids with the milk mustache and also the men with the milk mustache?? I think this reason is why so many have responded the way they have.
> /QUOTE]
> Does sex sell. . . . . yep! Is it right in archery advertising. . . . .IMO no, but that is for each individual to decide. I do not think Martin is using sex to sell, they are using the opposite sex to sell and her good looks to get your attention, but that is where it stops IMO. I don't see it being sex, if you do then you need to keep the family indoors and not go outside in the summer in MN.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

AR&BOW said:


> Well maybe they should stop using women in advertising or if they do make sure they are presented like an Amish woman.:noidea: There is nothing wrong with admiring and respecting the beauty of one of God's creations. It is when we lust after them that the problems begin. I think many enjoy Laura's, and other woman's beauty, but in this example I for one do not see this ad and lust after her nor does it make me want to buy a Martin bow. Her good looks get your attention. . . just like any attractive woman walking down the street. I am assuming your wifes looks got your attention also before you first met. . . .was that wrong of her to use her looks to get a mans attention for possible courtship.I don't have a problem with your thoughts on the matter, They just remind me of my strict grandparents views is all.


Thank you for a meaningful post. I agree it is the internal lusting that makes it right or wrong for us as individuals. No I do not think woman should be taken out of advertising and no they don't need to be portrayed as an Amish woman. The point of contention here is when an add crosses that line of just not using a person for advertisement due to their popularity and ability as an archer, but using her body soley. If a person sees that magazine and doesn't know about Laura they would assume she is just some payed model trying to appeal to men to sell a bow. They wouldn't look at this picture and know Laura is an archer or that she has done all the things she has. Thats where I believe they have objectified her. I'm not argueing that woman shouldn't be attractive or use that attractiveness to score a husband. But I do see something wrong with how we have turned woman into objects of our pleasure to use as we wish. A previous poster came right out and said woman are objects, get use to it. I think that is a sad state of mind.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

AR&BOW said:


> Jfriesner said:
> 
> 
> > I never said I was offended. What I said was is the objectifying of woman to advertise a bow a tasteless thing for Martin to do. I never said the ad was sexual, I said it was an attractive woman striking a provocative pose to sell a bow.
> ...


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Jfriesner said:


> I never said I was offended. What I said was is the objectifying of woman to advertise a bow a tasteless thing for Martin to do. I never said the ad was sexual, I said it was an attractive woman striking a provocative pose to sell a bow. I'm not accusing anyone here of soft core porn. I think everyone needs to have a :darkbeer: and chillax. Not saying your reply was flaming just in general. You actually have a good question here. Its an attractive woman posing in a provocative way and many of the replies in this thread prove that in how people are responding. There is no one thing that stands out, its the picture as a whole. Like the got milk commercials? Whats wrong its just a woman with milk on her face right? But the underlying sexual nature of that ad is obvious.


Then what's this?


Jfriesner said:


> If I have to explain the sexual nature of the ad, not add, then you are the wrong person to have this discussion with. The sexual nature of it is quite obvious.


 Perhaps you and your wife aren't confident enough in your relationship yet. 

No, I'm not getting in your heads. Just assuming since me and my wife don't find it overly provocative or of a sexual nature and she wouldn't think anything about THAT ad. All we see is a lady walking down the road with a bow in her hand. What you see is a product of your own thoughts.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

I have owned:

Mathews
Hoyt
Merlin
Bowtech
PSE

I can honestly say none of the advertising done by any of these companies, in any way, had an influence in my decision to buy their products.

Now that that's out of the way... who's gonna send me a Martin calendar...:wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> ...though I can't justify the lack of footwear....


Little Jackie Spencer wrote of barefoot hunting in the latest B&A magazine.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

Bobmuley said:


> Then what's this?
> Perhaps you and your wife aren't confident enough in your relationship yet.
> 
> No, I'm not getting in your heads. Just assuming since me and my wife don't find it overly provocative or of a sexual nature and she wouldn't think anything about THAT ad. All we see is a lady walking down the road with a bow in her hand. What you see is a product of your own thoughts.


LoL not confident in our relationship? Can we have this conversation without personal attacks? Misuse of the word sexual, I should have said provocative. because I do believe a lot of advertising is sexual, but I wouldn't call this ad sexual but yes very provocative in nature. Thank you for keeping me honest. Far as my relationship with my wife, you don't know me from adam so is the only point of comments like that to try to get me to flip out and start flaming like so many have?


----------



## bloodrunner1 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have to get in on this, yes she is hot and yes the sport of archery is predominately men, and in today’s society sex sells everything form cars to shampoo and everything in between. It’s something you and your wife should be use to buy now. Could the advertisements be viewed as degrading to women yes, yet do you feel degraded when they advertize men watching football as idiots? Pay attention to most commercials the man is always portrayed as an idiot. 

If I was Laura, I would be making bank on my assets!!!! I’m just surprised your wife reacted the way she did, with the society we live in today.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Just roll your eyes and tell her lighten up.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

bloodrunner1 said:


> I have to get in on this, yes she is hot and yes the sport of archery is predominately men, and in today’s society sex sells everything form cars to shampoo and everything in between. It’s something you and your wife should be use to buy now. Could the advertisements be viewed as degrading to women yes, yet do you feel degraded when they advertize men watching football as idiots? Pay attention to most commercials the man is always portrayed as an idiot.
> 
> If I was Laura, I would be making bank on my assets!!!! I’m just surprised your wife reacted the way she did, with the society we live in today.


I'm glad you got in on this conversation because your post is exactly what I'm talking about. Your surprised we are not just use to it by now? Am I suppose to just bow down to the great societal forces even if its going in a direction I disagree with? I'm not making this reply about you personally but the attitude you portray perfectly with your post. And yes I get very upset by those commercials that always show us men being simple minded fools easily controlled by our wives by bribing us with sex and tv. I think this is a sad place advertising has come to.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

Joel C said:


> After careful consideration based on the comments and suggestions of the original poster, Martin Archery has decided to go with a completely different direction when it comes to our online and print ad campaign. Allah Akbar.
> 
> We would like to ask for the help of the members of ArcheryTalk to help us pick a new spokesmodel, er...spokesperson. Please vote for unobjectified women number 1,2 or 3. Allah Akbar.
> 
> A'UZU BILLAHI MINASHAITANIR RAJIM


From one extreme to the other. I never said this is the direction Martin should go. Unobjectifying woman has nothing to do with covering them head to toe. There is a healthy balance to be found and apparently we can't discuss that balance.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> Let me start with my disclaimer so as to avoid, hopefully, some flaming. I am in no way suggesting any of the following: boy-coting martin archery, that they do not make quality bows, that anyone who owns a martin is less of an archer, that this type of advertising should be banned in any way, that laura is a lesser woman, or that enjoying Martin's advertising is wrong.
> 
> Now to my point. I got the mail today and walked in the house and dropped the mail off on the coffee table. A few seconds later I hear my wife say, "whats this all about?" I look back at her and I see she is looking at my Petersons bow hunting magazine, she is looking at the back so I can see the cover. My first reaction was cool. Since I just bought her a Mathews mustang for christmas I was happy to see her take some interest in the magazine. Well it wasn't all good news. She turned the magazine around and the picture below was what she was speaking of. Her next phrase was, "glad you didn't buy me a Martin." I also have a 7 week old daughter that some day will be getting into archery.
> 
> ...


Is there a double standard YES. However Men find women beautiful and women do as well. Men don't find other men attractive, unless well you know. So IF I was advertising I would use an attractive women like Laura aswell. Makes sense to me. As for the family aspect I find this pic mild compared to the Skin sensory overload kids get everywhere else in life. I find this pic to be on the classy side of the advertising spectrum. Women are beautiful and there is nothing wrong with admiring the female form. IMHO

If a women finds this distasteful I would suspect she is jealous or has her own personal self esteem issues.( But I could be wrong about that.)


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Joel C said:


> After careful consideration based on the comments and suggestions of the original poster, Martin Archery has decided to go with a completely different direction when it comes to our online and print ad campaign. Allah Akbar.
> 
> We would like to ask for the help of the members of ArcheryTalk to help us pick a new spokesmodel, er...spokesperson. Please vote for unobjectified woman number 1,2 or 3. Allah Akbar.
> 
> A'UZU BILLAHI MINASHAITANIR RAJIM


Thats funny as heck Joel.


----------



## OasisPlus (Mar 26, 2009)

It is a battle for the mind isn't it? Are we becoming desensitized??


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Jfriesner said:


> From one extreme to the other. I never said this is the direction Martin should go. Unobjectifying woman has nothing to do with covering them head to toe. There is a healthy balance to be found and apparently we can't discuss that balance.


No...apparently you are the one that will draw the line in the sand and make the decisions based on your morals. You asked for opinions...now you are getting them. What is the point of arguing with the masses?


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by Jfriesner 
... The sexual nature of it is quite obvious. ...

It's only obvious if the viewer chooses to see it that way. 



1955 said:


> The OP made every effort to put in EVERY disclaimer so as not to set off a firestorm. But all the girlie mens out there are more offended by the OP's simple comments than even his wife was by the picture.
> 
> What are you all so offended by...someone who was curious of your opinions? Is that a reason to attack him?


I believe the attacking was started when he personalized it himself. He asked for opinions and got them. He didn't like that there were differing opinions from his so he then decided to pull the trump card of belittling anyone that has a differing opinion. Go back and read and you'll see it. 



Jfriesner said:


> Ok do any of you read what I posted and continue to post? How many of you are going to continue to post a reply simply to defend Laura? Here let me put it this way. I'M SURE LAURA IS A WONDERFUL PERSON AND THIS THREAD HAS NOTHING, NOTTA, ZIP, ZERO, NOTHING TO DO WITH HER. It has to do with using sex and provocative images to sell archery equipment. Can anyone actually address what I'm attempting to discuss? I'm sure Laura is a great person and has contributed a lot to the archery world, awesome! Thank you Laura and if you read this it has NOTHING to do with you. the thread isn't Luara Frences tasteless?


BIG COUNTRY addressed it and I agreed with him. Somehow you personalized it as we were somehow talking about your wife. (?) The posts were made "in general" and nothing to do with your wife or anything personal. 



Jfriesner said:


> From reading the most recent posts I am amazed. Correct me if I'm wrong here but you are *all* saying its just simply human nature for men to use woman as objects of our pleasure and to sell our merchandise?
> And I need to just go with the flow of the majority and continue this attitude towards women? I don't disagree with any of you that this is a great advertising tool and that it works, but that isn't my question.


ALL is a broad brush to paint don't you think? :wink:
This quote was made in response to someone saying that we, as humans, are hard-wired to respond to pleasing images. That is a basic response for any creature in general. That by no means should be read as taking the leap that it's therefore ok "for men to use woman as objects of our pleasure and to sell our merchandise" because that my friend, is in fact a leap. 




Jfriesner said:


> So since Laura *deiced* to do the *add *that means I made this thread about her, interesting. I wouldn't have said anything if my wife hadn't, you know this how? You in my mind again? If I have to explain the sexual nature of the ad, not add, then you are the wrong person to have this discussion with. The sexual nature of it is quite obvious. Me discussing societal problems our young girls face had nothing directly to do with Laura so this part makes no sense. *I think the problem is *you all look at the picture and then can't stop thinking about it so when you come to reply its all you can write about, laura laura laura. You are right the advertising works, but is it right?


You correct someones grammar after messing up twice in the same post yourself. Nice. 
I think the problem is you can't accept a differing opinion from your own. :wink: 



Jfriesner said:


> In a way yes. I guess I just had high hopes that perhaps a genuine conversation could be had on this topic. I'm working on my Criminal Justice degree so I can go get licensed and this is a huge topic in psychology class. Bottom line is we live in an age where the pressure on our young woman to fit into this image of what our society deems beautiful is huge. I dare if that same attitude is in the archery industry and I think I got a resounding YES. I personally am not that worked up about the picture and neither was my wife. I will admit all your responses have made me dig a little deeper and play the devils advocate much longer then usual. I still have my magazine and no my wife didn't rip the ad out. But I still think it is a bit tasteless to use this kind of advertising but like most of you have said everyone does it and there is much worse out there so I might as well lower my standards and jump on the band wagon. <sounds like our politicians. I have very rarely in life been with the majority and I see this is no exception. Fine with me I kind of enjoy it.


With a few exceptions I think this has been a genuine conversation. 

We have lived in this age for as long as we have been on the planet. This is nothing new. Eve had more than an apple. :wink:

Is it ok? There are lots of opinions out there and who's to say which are right or wrong? 
For the record my favorite Martin ad with Laura is the 2nd pic shown in this thread. JMO. It gets your attention with subtlety and I think that image would attract more women to archery but again, JMO. 
When talking strictly about "bang for your buck" advertising though, this is a male dominated sport so if the first image works better so be it.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

Joel he asked if it was a double standard! he never accused martin of being immoral! The fact that he is still talking to you people after you have attacked he and his wife. For you to post that allah akbar garbage is not only distasteful of you it is a poor representation of martin on your part. Martin is a good company and you did not represent them will with that post.


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

Jfriesner said:


> From one extreme to the other. I never said this is the direction Martin should go. Unobjectifying woman has nothing to do with covering them head to toe. There is a healthy balance to be found and apparently we can't discuss that balance.


This is why I really am not a big fan of archery talk. You asked a pretty simple question and nobody takes the time to read it all, they see what they want to see and then try there best to personally attack you and your wife. That's Archery Talk for ya! Archers helping Archers! In response to your question I do think it is pretty tasteless. I have nothing against Laura have shoot with here a couple of times and she does do great things to get women involved in the sport but, the way Martin archery uses her I do wonder what real women think and if the way she is used is helping this sport get more women involved which is what we need. I do not agree with Martin Archery on this.


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

To answer your question--IMO Martin advertising is not 'over the top'. I don't find it tastless. And I don't think Martin has objectified Laura, unless maybe Laura want's to be an object. Wonder what her ol' man thinks? There is a lot of tasteless advertising out there, and Martin isn't one of the offenders. Advertising is done to catch your eye, and that is what this one does, man or woman, obviously. 

WHat does your wife (since she owns a Matthews bow) think of the Mathews women in their tight T-shirts and jeans? Surely you've seen that 'Mathews Pop-Up' here on AT. Should she get rid of it, since she is SO GLAD you didn't buy her a Martin? Wife ever worn a swim suit or bikini in public? Tight clothes? A fully clothed woman 'can be' more provocative than fully nude. Maybe she like a lot of women I know have a double standard. How do they say it? "Well, it's not the same thing!"
BTW, what exactly does your wife find offensive about the ad? Other than it was attached to one of your magazines. We'd love to hear from her.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Looney Bin said:


> Is there a double standard YES. However Men find women beautiful and women do as well. Men don't find other men attractive, unless well you know. So IF I was advertising I would use an attractive women like Laura aswell. Makes sense to me. As for the family aspect I find this pic mild compared to the Skin sensory overload kids get everywhere else in life. I find this pic to be on the classy side of the advertising spectrum. Women are beautiful and there is nothing wrong with admiring the female form. IMHO
> 
> If a women finds this distasteful I would suspect she is jealous or has her own personal self esteem issues.( But I could be wrong about that.)


:thumb: Well said


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

I personally do not find the add Tasteless or over the top in any way. You see more revealing clothing and spokesmodeles/athletes for products in the Olympics of all places than in that advertisement. Take the summer Olympics in China 2 summers ago. Beach Volleyball, Some swimming and diving events, Running events, etc. they all showed the same amount of skin and in some ways more than what has been shown in that advertisement.

I can go to ANY public swimming pool or beach and see far worse parading around that that advertisement.

Laura has done so much for Martin and for women in this sport in general that it would take, well basically a bomb going off, to remove a good image of her and martin in this industry.


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

*Martin Shadowcat Pantera Ad*


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

I like Martin's advertising....the women I have talked to about it, family members and a few others like it also. To me their advertising is kind of a throw back. It used to be a lot more acceptable to use pretty girls in main stream ad campaigns than it is now. Martin thinks it works for them or they would change directions. I say good for them, I am tired of people whining that they are offended about this or that. The world and especially our country are getting way too PC (politically correct) for me.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I see what some of you are saying about seeing bikinis at the pool or the beach, or any other venue. I think the difference here, and what the OP was getting at is, when you are at the pool or beach you are there to swim. Since when has shooting a bow in a bikini been something we have all been around. I have been to quite a few 3-D shoots and never once was there a female there shooting in her bikini.


Maybe the title should have read "What does this picture have to do with archery?" Aside from the bow, I see that this ad does nothing to promote archery, especially if you had no idea who Laura was. Now the second pic in this thread of Laura in the camo is a great pic. I actually find her wearing all camo a little more attractive. I am not defending the OP, just adding to what I think he might be getting at.


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

Looney Bin said:


> Thats funny as heck Joel.


X2 i laughed like a fool ! .........and there is a lot of truth in it , there is cultures who banned all woman rights  
sorry for the OP but it's not the right fight here .

edit : my wife just come in from work and i show her the pic and ask her about her feelings : 

she think it's a nice pic and she want the same pant ! :mg: now i will have to search everywhere for it ! 

Laura ? :embara: ......


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

So this may have been said I don't know I didn't read through all the posts. To the origional poster,Lone Wolf treestands has ads of a well muscled man in under armor in their print ads. Would this stop you from buying one of thier stands? Just curious as turnabout is fair play.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Martin Archery said:


>


Dear Martin Archery, 
Great advertising...can you tell me where I can find a copy of the aforementioned ad? 
Thanks,
Future Martin customer


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

NOV RUT said:


> We had a pic of me running down the road in a speedo and flipflops
> but they went with this one. I don't get it???
> 
> Laura is a class act and a great shooter. Our adds are made to catch
> ...


Thanks Goodness they Decided to go with Laura`s Pic instead of yours Shawn,I might have been Scarred for Life if I seen that one of you...:mg: :jaw: :laugh2: Wasn`t that Pic taken in Texas,I know it gets Hot,Hot in those parts,so I am thinking she was dressed accordingly with the Climate...:dontknow: :shade:


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

fap1800 said:


> Dear Martin Archery,
> Great advertising...can you tell me where I can find a copy of the aforementioned ad? _*Preferably in POSTER size!*_
> Thanks,
> Future Martin customer


Fixed your post! *grin*


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

jbsoonerfan said:


> I see what some of you are saying about seeing bikinis at the pool or the beach, or any other venue. I think the difference here, and what the OP was getting at is, when you are at the pool or beach you are there to swim. Since when has shooting a bow in a bikini been something we have all been around. I have been to quite a few 3-D shoots and never once was there a female there shooting in her bikini.
> 
> 
> Maybe the title should have read "What does this picture have to do with archery?" Aside from the bow, I see that this ad does nothing to promote archery, especially if you had no idea who Laura was. Now the second pic in this thread of Laura in the camo is a great pic. I actually find her wearing all camo a little more attractive. I am not defending the OP, just adding to what I think he might be getting at.


come to Calif :darkbeer:


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Trilithon said:


> Fixed your post! *grin*


Thank you so much...poster size would be much better! I'll pay for it along with shipping! I went to the Martin site but couldn't find it in their hi-res media section...


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

I think questioning advertising methods is good advertising too!


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

RxBowhunter said:


> I think questioning advertising methods is good advertising too!


thats the best Form I have seen in ages :wink:


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

Just so everyone knows I'm not running off, I have to leave right now to attend a military function, Marine Corps Birthday Ball. I will be gone all weekend and unable to post. I hope something good came about all this banter. In the end many of us will have to agree to disagree. I personally believe our society has become very desensitized to sex and violence. It shows up in society everywhere. I wish many of you could has responded in a more constructive way but thats what a free country is all about and I wouldn't trade that for anything. I still think ads like this objectify woman and continue a sick cycle our society has wondered into. I don't suggest we cover our woman or remove their right to do as they wish. I guess I just wish we men had the moral character to not indulge in and support this type of advertising. Am I calling those of you who have no issue with this ad immoral? No I would just say that on this one moral issue we disagree. None of you are satan and I think if you go back and read all my posts I did my best to not attack or personalize this conversation with anyone. 

Yes I did use my wife as an example and I guess in a way I personalized it with that comment. But many of you used your wifes and mothers as examples and I left them alone. I don't see how using someone you don't know from adam helps your arguement for or against my initial question. If this thread is dead when I get back I hope some of you at least give my question a second thought and mull it over a little. I fell in the same boat as the rest of you not long ago. But when you hold your own daughter in your hands, you are forced to think a little differently. I have to make decisions on how I am going to raise my daughter and although most of your posts didn't help in that decision process, some of them did. All in all I hope you have a great Christmas. And Laura if you stumble onto AT and read this thread I want to thank you for your contribution to the archery world. This thread was never meant to be a moral debate about you. 

Jon


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Trilithon said:


> Fixed your post! *grin*


Serious question. Is that available in a poster???


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

My wife and daughters have all commented on the "Martin Cover Girl" photos that they are quite tasteful and see no issue with them... It's not like she is wearing a g-string, pasties and using a Scepter4 as a dance-pole. My wife had the pleasure of meeting and shooting in the lane next to Laura at Nationals last year and we all got a chance to talk to her after shooting. She is a really nice woman and very "down to earth". IMO Martin could not have chosen a better Ambassador. The fact that she is also "attractive", is a bonus. 

I'm just worried that her hair is going to get caught on her shoot string and she'll get a clump ripped out!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Jfriesner said:


> Just so everyone knows I'm not running off, I have to leave right now to attend a military function, Marine Corps Birthday Ball.


Marine, you are a month late....


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

Jfriesner said:


> Just so everyone knows I'm not running off, I have to leave right now to attend a military function, Marine Corps Birthday Ball. I will be gone all weekend and unable to post. I hope something good came about all this banter. In the end many of us will have to agree to disagree. I personally believe our society has become very desensitized to sex and violence. It shows up in society everywhere. I wish many of you could has responded in a more constructive way but thats what a free country is all about and I wouldn't trade that for anything. I still think ads like this objectify woman and continue a sick cycle our society has wondered into. I don't suggest we cover our woman or remove their right to do as they wish. I guess I just wish we men had the moral character to not indulge in and support this type of advertising. Am I calling those of you who have no issue with this ad immoral? No I would just say that on this one moral issue we disagree. None of you are satan and I think if you go back and read all my posts I did my best to not attack or personalize this conversation with anyone.
> 
> Yes I did use my wife as an example and I guess in a way I personalized it with that comment. But many of you used your wifes and mothers as examples and I left them alone. I don't see how using someone you don't know from adam helps your arguement for or against my initial question. If this thread is dead when I get back I hope some of you at least give my question a second thought and mull it over a little. I fell in the same boat as the rest of you not long ago. But when you hold your own daughter in your hands, you are forced to think a little differently. I have to make decisions on how I am going to raise my daughter and although most of your posts didn't help in that decision process, some of them did. All in all I hope you have a great Christmas. And Laura if you stumble onto AT and read this thread I want to thank you for your contribution to the archery world. This thread was never meant to be a moral debate about you.
> 
> Jon


thank you for your service, have a great weekend, nice post:darkbeer:


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

jkcerda said:


> thats the best Form I have seen in ages :wink:



Her bow shoulder is too high, her arm is too straight...
And she's got enough lip-gloss on to blind the deer with the reflection.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

SandSquid said:


> Her bow shoulder is too high, her arm is too straight...
> And she's got enough lip-gloss on to blind the deer with the reflection.


lol


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

SandSquid said:


> My wife and daughters have all commented on the "Martin Cover Girl" photos that they are quite tasteful and see no issue with them... It's not like she is wearing a g-string, pasties and using a Scepter4 as a dance-pole. My wife had the pleasure of meeting and shooting in the lane next to Laura at Nationals last year and we all got a chance to talk to her after shooting. She is a really nice woman and very "down to earth". IMO Martin could not have chosen a better Ambassador. The fact that she is also "attractive", is a bonus.
> 
> I'm just worried that her hair is going to get caught on her shoot string and she'll get a clump ripped out!


This is a funny post because martin has used all of those examples before obviously not with Laura but still. I get a kick out of that.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> Just so everyone knows I'm not running off, I have to leave right now to attend a military function, Marine Corps Birthday Ball. I will be gone all weekend and unable to post. I hope something good came about all this banter. In the end many of us will have to agree to disagree. I personally believe our society has become very desensitized to sex and violence. It shows up in society everywhere. I wish many of you could has responded in a more constructive way but thats what a free country is all about and I wouldn't trade that for anything. I still think ads like this objectify woman and continue a sick cycle our society has wondered into. I don't suggest we cover our woman or remove their right to do as they wish. I guess I just wish we men had the moral character to not indulge in and support this type of advertising. Am I calling those of you who have no issue with this ad immoral? No I would just say that on this one moral issue we disagree. None of you are satan and I think if you go back and read all my posts I did my best to not attack or personalize this conversation with anyone.
> 
> Yes I did use my wife as an example and I guess in a way I personalized it with that comment. But many of you used your wifes and mothers as examples and I left them alone. I don't see how using someone you don't know from adam helps your arguement for or against my initial question. If this thread is dead when I get back I hope some of you at least give my question a second thought and mull it over a little. I fell in the same boat as the rest of you not long ago. But when you hold your own daughter in your hands, you are forced to think a little differently. I have to make decisions on how I am going to raise my daughter and although most of your posts didn't help in that decision process, some of them did. All in all I hope you have a great Christmas. And Laura if you stumble onto AT and read this thread I want to thank you for your contribution to the archery world. This thread was never meant to be a moral debate about you.
> 
> Jon


While we will have to agree to disagree. I implore you to never ever leave the USA. You would have shell shock at advertising in Europe, South America, and Japan. Their view of sex and nudity is far different from where your morals lay. Their advertising is far more Racey. Its not uncommon to see completely nude people in an everday magazine in those places.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

japple said:


> personally I think the ads are stupid, I would never buy a bow based on who is holding it in a picture and I don't think most of you would either. but as NOV-RUT said it does catch our eye.


Laura is the reason I bought my Martins..... :wink:

Well, she didn't hurt the decision anyway.


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*my $.02*

trust me on this. I AM NO HOLIER THAN THOUGH PERSON. i did my share of partying and slept with more women than i care to or even could remember(there is a time and a place for everything. it's called college). LOL. i think certain street drugs should be legalized. i think prostitution should be legalized. gambling, etc etc etc. i am a "to each his own" type of person. if it doesn't infringe on my rights or hurt me, then let people do what they want. i guess i am a Libertarian.

the reason i gave that "more than anyone cares to know" background is to show that i am not against using sex to sell merchandise. if it works use it. if people don'y like it---> don't look, don't buy!!! 

now my thoughts personally, i remember the first time i ever saw an attractive girl used in an archery ad for bows(Martin, I THINK). i hate it. it turns me right off from whoever is running the ad. it is just that we are overloaded with sex in so many aspects of our lives, ESPECIALLY advertising. it is thrown at us from all directions. remember i am totally for it if it works and if it is even more provocative so be it. but archery and hunting is my "escape" from the "real world". it is a complete getaway from life. i don't associate sex with archery or hunting at all and like to keep it that way MYSELF! what would turn me on to a product is seeing an attractive girl in camo, drilling a deer at 45 yards or shooting 60 straight Xs. 

so i am not for censorship or anything like that. i am just PERSONALLY turned off by those ads. i would love to shoot with Laura while she was wearing her hair tied up under a beenie and dressed in enough camo to make her look a little FAT. she could really help me with my shooting. remember, just my opinion.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Aceman said:


> This is a funny post because martin has used all of those examples before obviously not with Laura but still. I get a kick out of that.


Maybe on planet Bizarro


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Jfriesner said:


> Ok do any of you read what I posted and continue to post? How many of you are going to continue to post a reply simply to defend Laura? Here let me put it this way. I'M SURE LAURA IS A WONDERFUL PERSON AND THIS THREAD HAS NOTHING, NOTTA, ZIP, ZERO, NOTHING TO DO WITH HER. It has to do with using sex and provocative images to sell archery equipment. Can anyone actually address what I'm attempting to discuss? I'm sure Laura is a great person and has contributed a lot to the archery world, awesome! Thank you Laura and if you read this it has NOTHING to do with you. the thread isn't Luara Frences tasteless?


I was simply trying to figure out what kind of ad your wife, or any other woman, would find appealing if they were shopping for archery equipment.

So, flipping the conversation on end, how should a Archery Manufacturer appeal to a potentialy large new customer base (women)?

I don't see the purpose in the ad you posted for Martin because it doesn't talk about their bows, but it may stir enough interest to draw people to their sight. What you seem to be saying is that they would do better amongst women archers/potential women archers, if they used a different advertising strategy...but what would that strategy be? Mathews and Hoyt don't have "racy" pictures, but they still do not pull in hundreds of new women shooters every year, or cause current women shooters to their brand based on advertisemesnts (I don't think).

Perceval, have your wife check out shootlikeagirl.com..an AT sponsor dedicated to women shooters and hunters.


----------



## bloodrunner1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> I'm glad you got in on this conversation because your post is exactly what I'm talking about. Your surprised we are not just use to it by now? Am I suppose to just bow down to the great societal forces even if its going in a direction I disagree with? I'm not making this reply about you personally but the attitude you portray perfectly with your post. And yes I get very upset by those commercials that always show us men being simple minded fools easily controlled by our wives by bribing us with sex and tv. I think this is a sad place advertising has come to.


Nope don’t want you to lie down and take it, its good to see someone else fired up about what they believe in. That’s why you serve and that’s why you have earned a 1/8 of an inch of thread that makes up Old Glory. The only way to make a change is to stand up for what you believe.

By the way, Semper Fi!! 1/6 90- 94.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JeffB said:


> I don't care if its bows, cars, fruit juice, or laundry detergent. Don't gloss over the product in order to get me focused on a great set of boobs, awesome gams, or a tight butt- If you are trying to sell me something, sell THE PRODUCT to me. If I want to think with THAT head I've got an incredible woman I live with to take care of me in that case
> 
> Just my 2 coppers.


This is a legitimate point, but if you're going to throw in using attractive women to get attention for a product that has nothing to do with the attention-getter, I would offer that as equally absurd is using the military/patriotic angle to imply that a particular brand is the choice of such, or for that matter using religion as a way of implying value in the bow.

Marketing is politics, and politics is marketing. Yeah, it's silly, but you know what? It works. People say to themselves, whether they realize it or not, "Hey, I like that." And the association is made, interest is generated.

Most people think that marketing doesn't affect their buying decisions. And yet, it works on almost everyone to some degree.


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

TCR1 said:


> Perceval, have your wife check out shootlikeagirl.com..an AT sponsor dedicated to women shooters and hunters.


thanks i'll check wit her :cheers: .......


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> WOW! Took me a while to read all your posts. The vast majority of you seem to really lack in reasoning skills. You are all jumping all over me and my wife for having an attitude that we don't even have.



Sorry man. It was a legitimate question.

I don't think it's tasteless. I can understand somebody having various problems with it. It does promote Laura as a hot girl that shoots, as opposed to a shooter first. They don't seem to emphasize her accomplishments as an archer very much, compared to what she looks like. It seems a little weird in that, but from a marketing standpoint, i think they know what they're doing.


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

SandSquid said:


> Her bow shoulder is too high, her arm is too straight...
> And she's got enough lip-gloss on to blind the deer with the reflection.


thats funny, except her form work for her & she does well out at the shoots


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> Little Jackie Spencer wrote of barefoot hunting in the latest B&A magazine.


I can't justify it...I have sensitive feet:embara:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm just made because I still can't get an autographed glossy from Laura!!!!!!!!!!!





























Inside joke, j/k if you c this Laura.....


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks pretty good to me, makes me wish I was a whole lot younger.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

jkcerda said:


> thats funny, except her form work for her & she does well out at the shoots


I never said she was not a good shooter. 

But as a coach for many females, I would like to see better form portrayed in the "high profile" pictures. I hate it when one of my students points out the exact same thng you said "But Coach... but she does it like that and look at where it got her..."


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Jfriesner said:


> Just so everyone knows I'm not running off, I have to leave right now to attend a military function, Marine Corps Birthday Ball. I will be gone all weekend and unable to post. I hope something good came about all this banter. In the end many of us will have to agree to disagree. I personally believe our society has become very desensitized to sex and violence. It shows up in society everywhere. I wish many of you could has responded in a more constructive way but thats what a free country is all about and I wouldn't trade that for anything. I still think ads like this objectify woman and continue a sick cycle our society has wondered into. I don't suggest we cover our woman or remove their right to do as they wish. I guess I just wish we men had the moral character to not indulge in and support this type of advertising. Am I calling those of you who have no issue with this ad immoral? No I would just say that on this one moral issue we disagree. None of you are satan and I think if you go back and read all my posts I did my best to not attack or personalize this conversation with anyone.
> 
> Yes I did use my wife as an example and I guess in a way I personalized it with that comment. But many of you used your wifes and mothers as examples and I left them alone. I don't see how using someone you don't know from adam helps your arguement for or against my initial question. If this thread is dead when I get back I hope some of you at least give my question a second thought and mull it over a little. I fell in the same boat as the rest of you not long ago. But when you hold your own daughter in your hands, you are forced to think a little differently. I have to make decisions on how I am going to raise my daughter and although most of your posts didn't help in that decision process, some of them did. All in all I hope you have a great Christmas. And Laura if you stumble onto AT and read this thread I want to thank you for your contribution to the archery world. This thread was never meant to be a moral debate about you.
> 
> Jon


The Marine corp birthday is Nov. 10 your going to the ball now? Like I said in the PM Laura is a great roll model for young girls.


----------



## lumbermill (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm pretty sure if you find this picture offensive/pornographic...well you might want to look at yourself first. Maybe you're the one with the problem. I find nothing even remotely suggestive about that photo. Like my dad always said, "when you point your finger you have 3 pointing back at you."


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

some of the most perverse and immoral acts are performed by those who speak the loudest and most vehemently against what they do behind closed doors.

there are way too many moral beacons of society that practice 'do as i say, not as i do'.


----------



## Joe H. (Sep 15, 2007)

*No problems*

I have no issues with the pic.....Now, if she were naked on a public forum that may be another issue. We have a certain responsibility to protect the "little eyes" in the background. But lets face it, that chick is gorgeous!:wink: And in our society, advertising thrives off of our "human sexuality". Obviously Martins' advertising with Laura in it has caught the eye of many people (usually men) and this has helped their sales. 
If my wife saw it and was mad, she is entitled to her opinion....no offense would be taken. In fact, I would show her but she thinks I am a DORK for logging onto A.T. as often as I do.
Obviously Martin is proud of their model....and they should be!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Jfriesner said:


> Let me start with my disclaimer so as to avoid, hopefully, some flaming. I am in no way suggesting any of the following: boy-coting martin archery, that they do not make quality bows, that anyone who owns a martin is less of an archer, that this type of advertising should be banned in any way, that laura is a lesser woman, or that enjoying Martin's advertising is wrong.
> 
> Now to my point. I got the mail today and walked in the house and dropped the mail off on the coffee table. A few seconds later I hear my wife say, "whats this all about?" I look back at her and I see she is looking at my Petersons bow hunting magazine, she is looking at the back so I can see the cover. My first reaction was cool. Since I just bought her a Mathews mustang for christmas I was happy to see her take some interest in the magazine. Well it wasn't all good news. She turned the magazine around and the picture below was what she was speaking of. Her next phrase was, "glad you didn't buy me a Martin." I also have a 7 week old daughter that some day will be getting into archery.
> 
> ...





Jfriesner said:


> *I never said it offended me*. I guess my disclaimer was not long enough, thats what she said. I'm just saying based on my wifes reaction and the fact that I wouldn't want to own a bow that uses men wearing a swimsuit and walking down a road bare foot with perfect hair to sell bows. Isn't it a double standard? As far as lightning up, you can't get much lighter then me. I posted this to get some others point of view and a conversation piece. Its not like I threw my magazine in the trash in disgust. Have one on me :darkbeer: and thanks for the replys. Interesting to see your opinions.


 I'm going to say what a LOT if not most are thinking! YOU and your wife are not in touch with what is and hasn't been inappropriate in many, many decades if ever in the United States and certainly not in Europe.

How can the pic of Laura that is barely showing ANY skin be compared to a man wearing a banana hammock? I think a woman would have to be wearing a thong and pasties to be equal to a man in sling. I find it odd for someone to compare the calendar pic with a man completely naked other than a hammock!! This is outlandish. How can it be a double standard when the standards you mention are so far apart?  

Put a man in place of Laura in the pic dressed the exact same way.......... everything the same except the gender of the models. Is the pic with a man in it now offensive or inappropriate for a child to see? If you or your wife say "no" then you guys have applied a double standard. If you say "yes" then there are issues far beyond what you have brought up.....

You say, "My personal thoughts have to agree with my wife" and then you say "I never said it offended me".  You say you aren't offended so your wife can't be offended. 

Can I assume you and your wife believe that pretty women should not be used in ANY type of advertisement?

Do you guys see that sexy, attractive, lightly clothed women with sexy, attractive personalities are used every day in advertisements directed at women and girls? If you can't see that but see it in the calendar pose then you guys are blind or....................aggressively applying a double standard.

Go ask your wife what you think because it's fairly obvious you don't know.......


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Next thing you know cheerleaders at games will have to wear a black jogging suit and glves and a facemask. 

Girls are eye candy ........ that's what they are here for!

DUH







(no women were offended in the creating of this post)

















I hope not anyway- if so, sorry


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> I'm going to say what a LOT if not most are thinking! YOU and your wife are not in touch with what is and hasn't been inappropriate in many, many decades if ever in the United States and certainly not in Europe.
> 
> How can the pic of Laura that is barely showing ANY skin be compared to a man wearing a banana hammock? I think a woman would have to be wearing a thong and pasties to be equal to a man in sling. I find it odd for someone to compare the calendar pic with a man completely naked other than a hammock!! This is outlandish. How can it be a double standard when the standards you mention are so far apart?
> 
> ...


what he asked if it was a double standard? And of course it is. This man tried to ask a question and all of you jumped on him called him sheltered a germit and many other things. obviously he isn't he just asked a question. He never accused laura of anything. get off this guys back quit attacking he and his wife and just answer the question. My real irritation with this thread is not that most everyone disagrees with him it is that people attacked he and his wife. personally I think it is a double standard, but what in this society isn't. So who cares if it is or not! I don't find it offensive or pornographic I find it rediculous that an archery company is advertising like that it has nothing to do with archery. But the picture of her in the treestand at full draw is a great ad. Women is the fastest growing segment of our great sport one ad seems very much directed towards them and the other seems like eye candy for us men. 

Lets just stop attacking this marine and his wife and just answer the mans question!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Nothing personal, but you are fooling yourself or lying to yourself!! So you are going to tell everyone here that if you had seen the ad first, you would have run to your wife and made the same complaint?? Give me a break!! HUMMMMM!?!?!? Maybe I have been wrong all along!!! Maybe this is all about YOU!!! Now that I think about it, this was YOUR view all along and you just used your wife as an excuse to post this, knowing what kind of responses you would receive from most of the guys?? I don't know....just a thought!! AND, we are still waiting to hear just how or why your wife finds this particular ad tasteless!! 



Jfriesner said:


> So since Laura deiced to do the add that means I made this thread about her, interesting. I wouldn't have said anything if my wife hadn't, you know this how? You in my mind again? If I have to explain the sexual nature of the ad, not add, then you are the wrong person to have this discussion with. The sexual nature of it is quite obvious. Me discussing societal problems our young girls face had nothing directly to do with Laura so this part makes no sense. I think the problem is you all look at the picture and then can't stop thinking about it so when you come to reply its all you can write about, laura laura laura. You are right the advertising works, but is it right?


----------



## oktx (Jul 21, 2006)

Don't tell your wife, but Mathews is using girls to sell bows also.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

maybe if she was a camo burqa or chadri, the moralists wouldnt complain as much.


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Big Country said:


> I read your post before looking at the picture.........I have seen Laura in person enough to know what she looks like.
> 
> Your wife see`s way more than this in her women's shopping magazines every day.
> 
> ...



I have to say if Laura weighed in at. 100# more 99% of the guys wouldnt have replied to this thread either.
there must not be any 350# pound women that do anything for archery LOL
yes it is a double standard, and I comend the poster for asking a question, he did not ask about bikni clad women at the beach or tv he asked if a girl in reveling chothes sells more bows than a guy in a speedo whould, and we know the answer to that, but I will say that if the brand of bow I shoot has to have ads like that to help sell there bows I would wonder why they would want to divert my eyes from there bow, it does work though, I didnt know that was a martin ad, LOL


----------



## habanero (Sep 16, 2009)

Just so everyone understands- The #1 rule of advertising is sex sells. Can't blame them for using the most effective advertising tool their is.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

MN_Chick said:


> And why do you think that is?
> 
> First of all, I have nothing against Laura or any woman who uses her beauty to make a good living. (I've even used my own now and again.) I also have nothing against men who admire that beauty. My thought, however, is that this is the type of ad that keeps women (and men) thinking that archery is a man's sport. A lot of women asuume they wont be taken seriously (and many aren't) and don't try or don't stick with it. For those of you who enjoy your man time at the range- there's no problem.
> But for all the guys posting about how to get their wives or girlfriends shooting-- this is a big part of the problem. Yes, I have been told Laura can shoot quite well and is a great person. But that isn't really focused on. THAT would get more women shooting. But all we really see is her body. Mathews came out with the *Passion* this year, and Hoyt gave us the *Vixen*- bows marketed towards women. Martin gave us another girlie calendar.
> ...


:wink: ......and those names have NO connotations! It's actually called the "Vicxen" but we know what they meant........
Copied directly from Merriam-Webster dictionary:
*Vixen* - a sexually attractive woman
*Passion* - 5 a : ardent affection : love b : a strong liking or desire for or devotion to some activity, object, or concept c : sexual desire d : an object of desire or deep interest

 Mathews and Hoyt intentionally went for strong sexual feminine names. Are they trying to sell these bows to men? Why'd they choose these type of names rather than something like "Rock Buster" or "The Hammer"?


----------



## ButchrCrekHuntr (Mar 26, 2005)

I think her picture in the same outfit in the Martin ad on the back of the January, 2010, Bowhunter magazine is better. 

Where it says "Choose Your Hunting Partner Wisely" in the ad at the top of the page and gives you three choices to choose from, I would without a doubt choose Laura. No doubt Martin makes a fine bow, but when given that choice, you would have to be crazy to choose one of the bows.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

outback1 said:


> I have to say if Laura weighed in at. 100# more 99% of the guys wouldnt have replied to this thread either.
> there must not be any 350# pound women that do anything for archery LOL
> yes it is a double standard, and I comend the poster for asking a question, he did not ask about bikni clad women at the beach or tv he asked if a girl in reveling chothes sells more bows than a guy in a speedo whould, and we know the answer to that, but I will say that if the brand of bow I shoot has to have ads like that to help sell there bows I would wonder why they would want to divert my eyes from there bow, it does work though, I didnt know that was a martin ad, LOL


I guess I am in the 1% range then?

I see a lot of claims of "attacking" the poster and his wife, but I did not see a lot of attacking going on.

I know that I was the first person to ask him to get a clarification from his wife as to what her EXACT issue was with the ad? If that answer was presented, I missed it. I was given a list of the OP`s wife`s accomplishments, and they are rather impressive. I work regularly with people who are card carrying members of mensa, and they say just as many off the wall things as people with moderate to low IQ`s.

The bottom line is that the OP is entitled to his opinion, as is his wife. From what their opinion appears to be......it is probably best that he did not buy her a Martin Archery product.


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

What double standard are we talking about now?

They (they being the advertisers) use attractive, dare I say bordering on sexy, females to promote clothing, jewelry, make-up, underwear etc to other females of all age ranges. I see more skin in soap and shampoo ads targeted to women then was in this ad.

Why can't the female form be used to sell to males equally?


----------



## David Chouinard (Dec 19, 2002)

*big deal*

neither do I shoot martin whats the big deal here also


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

ButchrCrekHuntr said:


> No doubt Martin makes a fine bow, but when given that choice, you would have to be crazy to choose one of the bows.



I dunno... I have 2 Martin P3's and a Scpeter4 which all shoot better than the jerk behind the string is capapble of. And my wife is prettier than Laura (IMO) and she shoots better scores than her ... And the only doe in the freezer this year was put there by Mrs.Squid.

(And I'm NOT just saying this in case Mrs.Squid decides to read this thread.) :wink::wink:


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

First off, Laura is a great gal, good shot, and a pretty lady. Now all that aside, what catches a person's eye when flipping through the pages in a mag??? Seems to me that this advertisement done it's job, it got you to stop and take a look. For me that look lasts a bit longer, trying to decide which bow she is carrying :embara:. 

Meet Laura in person, learn what she does for a lot of great causes, and your wife will change her mind.


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

SandSquid said:


> I dunno... I have 2 Martin P3's and a Scpeter4 which all shoot better than the jerk behind the string is capapble of. And my wife is prettier than Laura (IMO) and she shoots better scores than her ... And the only doe in the freezer this year was put there by Mrs.Squid.
> 
> (And I'm NOT just saying this in case Mrs.Squid decides to read this thread.) :wink::wink:


a little off topic but i've checked your link about trad strings and i'm impressed to say the least . 
that's simply the best customer service i've ever seen and you do this to bring peoples and kids to archery ! my hat off for you and all my best wishes .
i'm too far to order but i'll in a heartbeat if i were in america . 
congrats to mrs Squid for the doe :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought I'd check out some advertisements directed at women. So I did a google search for "perfumes" and immediately found "perfumes.com". Is it unreasonable to think the ads would be directed, for the most part, at women?
Some perfume names:
Very Irresistible
Hypnotic Poison
Blue Seduction
Love in Black 

If the OP is serious about opening his awareness( I'm quite sure he believes he has the answers and it's the rest of society that is clueless) I suggest he look at advertisements directed at adult women. You''ll see sexy women selling product to women using sex!

I wonder if the OP and his wife would have had an issue with a woman modeling in Laura's place that they did NOT find sexually attractive and/or provocative? 

since there has been misunderstanding of certain "words" I copied from a dictionary:
provocative - : serving or tending to provoke, excite, or stimulate <a provocative question>


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

japple said:


> what he asked if it was a double standard? And of course it is. This man tried to ask a question and all of you jumped on him called him sheltered a germit and many other things. obviously he isn't he just asked a question. He never accused laura of anything. get off this guys back quit attacking he and his wife and just answer the question. My real irritation with this thread is not that most everyone disagrees with him it is that people attacked he and his wife. personally I think it is a double standard, but what in this society isn't. So who cares if it is or not! I don't find it offensive or pornographic I find it rediculous that an archery company is advertising like that it has nothing to do with archery. But the picture of her in the treestand at full draw is a great ad. Women is the fastest growing segment of our great sport one ad seems very much directed towards them and the other seems like eye candy for us men.
> 
> Lets just stop attacking this marine and his wife and just answer the mans question!!!


OK. I'll repost this for you also...........

Quote:
Originally Posted by Jfriesner 
This doesn't even make sense. Of course there is worse out there but that is a terrible way to measure what is right or wrong, good or bad, tasteless or tasteful. Because there is always something worse. There is worse everywhere but if I walked in church wearing my thong I think most would agree that is tasteless. Not just about where you can find worse. 


(my response)
This response does not make sense. Do you have a TV? Do your kids watch it? Why is this form of media any different? 

Did you just compare going to church in a thong to a magazine ad? And you wear a thong? 

This whole conversation is hypocritical. You know kids view this site also right? The very website you posted the picture in question in? .... The double standard is not with the magazine or archery.......



I say again. The double standard is NOT with the magazine or archery. It's up to individuals to uphold their moral ideals and not let outside forces sway them. So if you flipped through ANY magazine and did not take a double take at the latest GAP or Calvin Klein ad then the OP's question holds water and so does this opinion....Otherwise you are a hypocrit. (and by YOU...not you personally japple, I'm only using this point of view as an example :wink 

Ultimately......products have to be good to sell. Companies need ads to attract people to at least THINK about using their products.......consumers go get the products......If they are good they keep using the product and refer the product to others...if it's bad they say it also. I have NEVER bought a product because of an ad, but I have gone check it out because of an ad. That's the game...don't hate the player.  It's only a double standard if you make it one. Standards are personal in nature....so asking if something is a double standard is only justifing your view on whatever issue is being discussed.

Oh....and I'm still confused about this whole thong issue.....the way it's worded it's like you have gone to church in just a thong before


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> I did my best to not attack or personalize this conversation with anyone.
> 
> Yes I did use my wife as an example and I guess in a way I personalized it with that comment. But many of you used your wifes and mothers as examples and I left them alone. I don't see how using someone you don't know from adam helps your arguement for or against my initial question.
> Jon


Jon,
Sorry but you can't leave your wife out of this. If you wanted to do that you you should have just asked the question and not given us all the details as to why you asked. Lesson learned. You came to this group and started with a quote from your wife "What's this all about?" "glad you didn't buy me a Martin." You tried to tell us that she didn't find the ad offensive(in a later post), but her reaction obviously says otherwise. She is a key element in this conversation whether you like it or not. Others posted their wives reactions that were different. The outcome of the conversation does hinge on what was going through her mind when she made the comments.
I realize there might have been other post that attack you or your wife personally, although i saw very little.
But if, in my other post I have offended you or your wife with my comments or the questions i asked, I apologize here and now. I meant no offense and hope you didn't take it that way. I think I was asking legitimate questions. The kind of questions that should make you think from outside the box, after all that is why you wanted points of view and a conversation piece(see post #10), isn't it? If not, then maybe criminal justice isn't the field of study for you.
I think we would still like to know what your wife finds offensive about this ad, becasue there isn't a lot of agreement with her opinion here. After all you wanted to know the opinions of Lady ATers, what about her's?
Semper Fi!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

:bump2: to help keep the Martin name, and, Martin ad at the top again! :chortle:
















(Great advertizing scheme guys!  )


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

QUOTE=Trilithon;1056359760]Anyone else hear a whip crack?[/QUOTE]


Stapler please....my sides are splitting...:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## ranger774 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Good for Martin.*

I own a Martin and so does my other half, we think Laura can shoot with us anyday, and wear anything she wants!!!!!!!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

AM OUTDOORS said:


> Trilithon said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else hear a whip crack?
> ...



_Everybody_ is _somebody’s_ biatch.


----------



## SunRiverMan (May 30, 2007)

It is time for men to take their manhood out of their wife's purse. Women are beautiful and I hope I am dead the day I stop looking a them.  SRM


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Usually when a women is offended by another womens body it is because of jealousy. Do not hate. Appreciate.


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

My seven year old daughter would see that and want to know when we could go shoot.
Laura looks like she is coming in from a day of shooting or maybe going out to shoot. If you make the same picture with a bare footed guy in camo pants and no shirt he is doing the same thing, shooting his bow. If they made the add with the guy and my seven year old daughter saw it she would ask me the same question, when can we go shoot.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

Just arrived here in beautiful Alexandria, MN for the ball. Yes I am well aware the Marine Corps birthday is Nov 10th but every unit celebrates at different times. Can't have all our Marines partying all at once, imagine the chaos!

Luckily they have internet here, wasn't expecting that.. So I will make a post before I head out to have some fun. I will start by saying I have made and said some contradicting things throughout this thread. It is hard to keep things straight when you are still forming your own belief and trying to debate it at the same time. In retrospect I should not have even used an actual picture to start my thread because everyone just keeps focusing on that one picture instead of discussing the greater question that I attempted to raise. I will try once more.

Many years ago the masses said whats the big deal its just a duck hunting game? Then its just two brothers who run around and jump on mushrooms heads. Then it was just shooting ninjas that pop up on the screen with weapons. Then it was just a first person shooter fighting for the allied forces. Then it was just a guy running around killing, having sex, blowing up, stealing cars, shooting cops-I speak of grand theft auto. Then it was two boys walking into Columbine, the Virginia tech shooting, Red Lake shooting.

Many years ago it was who cares if girls wear skirts, show their ankles, knees, wear shorts, bikinis, thongs, short skirts, modeling underwear, then just modeling themselves. Now we have sex crimes out of control, eating disorders out of control, little girls growing up WAY too fast, teen pregnancy is out of control, STD's are out of control, and so on.

I understand that if you focus on just this pic I posted yes you may get a bit wound up and think I'm nuts. But that one picture is not the discussion. The discussion is when do we as a society stop and ask ourselves not just where did we use to be, where are we now, but where are we going? Where on the slippery slope to European style of society are we? If we adopt their society I guarantee it wont be long before we have their government and lose our freedoms. I'm not advocating any kind of censorship at all. This isn't a legal issue its a moral issue our society chooses to either be blind to, which many of you are proving, or ignore. In the BIG picture of things where are we going as a society. Ok got to go. Formation at 1700. say more later.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Jfriesner said:


> Just arrived here in beautiful Alexandria, MN for the ball. Yes I am well aware the Marine Corps birthday is Nov 10th but every unit celebrates at different times. Can't have all our Marines partying all at once, imagine the chaos!
> 
> Luckily they have internet here, wasn't expecting that.. So I will make a post before I head out to have some fun. I will start by saying I have made and said some contradicting things throughout this thread. It is hard to keep things straight when you are still forming your own belief and trying to debate it at the same time. In retrospect I should not have even used an actual picture to start my thread because everyone just keeps focusing on that one picture instead of discussing the greater question that I attempted to raise. I will try once more.
> 
> ...


Have fun and I bet you look sharp!


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Jfriesner said:


> Just arrived here in beautiful Alexandria, MN for the ball. Yes I am well aware the Marine Corps birthday is Nov 10th but every unit celebrates at different times. Can't have all our Marines partying all at once, imagine the chaos!
> 
> Luckily they have internet here, wasn't expecting that.. So I will make a post before I head out to have some fun. I will start by saying I have made and said some contradicting things throughout this thread. It is hard to keep things straight when you are still forming your own belief and trying to debate it at the same time. In retrospect I should not have even used an actual picture to start my thread because everyone just keeps focusing on that one picture instead of discussing the greater question that I attempted to raise. I will try once more.
> 
> ...


Ok...it's time for this to move to campfire. :wink:

Good luck and thank you for your service!


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Jfriesner said:


> Just arrived here in beautiful Alexandria, MN for the ball. Yes I am well aware the Marine Corps birthday is Nov 10th but every unit celebrates at different times. Can't have all our Marines partying all at once, imagine the chaos!
> 
> Luckily they have internet here, wasn't expecting that.. So I will make a post before I head out to have some fun. I will start by saying I have made and said some contradicting things throughout this thread. It is hard to keep things straight when you are still forming your own belief and trying to debate it at the same time. In retrospect I should not have even used an actual picture to start my thread because everyone just keeps focusing on that one picture instead of discussing the greater question that I attempted to raise. I will try once more.
> 
> ...


Folks it looks like we have another victim of the 24 hour news cycle....we're all doomed I tell you. Get a grip dude..... You are blaming the school shooting on video games????????? really.......is it just possible that those people had poor parenting? I listened to heavy metal all through my teen years and never once tried to kill myself or anyone else for that matter. The line you are trying to draw between advertising and media to the ills of society are just bogus and excuses for the lack of abillity to take responsibility for poor decisions.

And to single out a woman who in my opinion is a great role model for young girls everywhere. My daughter is a part of a national champion cheerleading squad, an archer, a straight A student, and a very well adjusted person....why because I and my wife have been there to guide and mentor her. She is able to watch whatever she wants to and is still able to make good decisions. Your whole premise is flawed from the start and is a waste of AT bandwidth.

By the way...Thank you for your service to this great nation


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

I shoot Martin. This just reinforces my decision.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Martin*

Here's my two cents worth. 


First of all I have met Laura and she is a very nice lady, funny and personable.

I am not offended by the photo or the advertising. 

BUT, really guys... didn't this type of advertising go out of style in the 60's and 70's???

It used to be that sex sells, but I believe we have evolved since that time and we are much smarter than these type of ads. 

I mean... Really.. would you buy a bow based on this ad?? Anyone with any sense would probably say... No!!

I think maybe the ad insults the intelligence of the modern archer.


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

RxBowhunter said:


> I think questioning advertising methods is good advertising too!


Its obvious that this picture is about the product. The other picture is about another product.


----------



## Hippokrates (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, the picture as such is certainly not lewd, but my problem is WHY does anyone do the connection between an undressed woman and a bow...why does she have to take of her CLOTHES? Simple answer because shes a woman and the idea is that skin sells more? Im not sure i think that the picture is distatsteful only silly and obsolete and somewhat of an insult to my intelligence. Needless to say i think of Martin as a low end company, i guess there recurves are ok and quite frankly i dont have any firsthand experience of their comps maybe there are superb i truly dont know, my point is that their manner of advertising makes me perceive them as a "low class" company


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

XForce Girl said:


> Here's my two cents worth.
> 
> 
> First of all I have met Laura and she is a very nice lady, funny and personable.
> ...


Using beautiful MEN or WOMEN has never left advertising since the idea came about.

Of course most of us are smart enough to make educated purchases without being influenced by flashy looking pictures, regardless of what those pictures are of.

I don`t think that Martin Archery feels they are going to trick anybody into buying their product by showing a picture such as this one, they still need to have a good product.

I would rather see this type of advertising than seeing Martin make false claims about their equipment......like some other companies have.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Hippokrates said:


> Well, the picture as such is certainly not lewd, but my problem is WHY does anyone do the connection between an undressed woman and a bow...why does she have to take of her CLOTHES? Simple answer because shes a woman and the idea is that skin sells more? Im not sure i think that the picture is distatsteful only silly and obsolete and somewhat of an insult to my intelligence. Needless to say i think of Martin as a low end company, i guess there recurves are ok and quite frankly i dont have any firsthand experience of their comps maybe there are superb i truly dont know, my point is that their manner of advertising makes me perceive them as a "low class" company


You "guess" that their recurves are OK?

You do not have any "firsthand experience" with their compounds, but you "think" Martin is a low end company?

Do you have any clue how many national and world titles have been held by men and women shooting Martin bows?

The Martins are pretty fair as hunting bows as well.......low end?


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

XForce Girl said:


> Here's my two cents worth.
> 
> 
> First of all I have met Laura and she is a very nice lady, funny and personable.
> ...


I won't buy any bow based on this ad , but this ad will catch my attention and always will . mens are not so different than their cavemens ancestors regarding primal psychology ( triune brain theory ), neither womens . 
a nice body will catch my attention , then i'll look at the bow . that's a successfull advertising .
i' am somekind of a modern archer and i usually don't pay attention to advertising or slogans , they all sounds fishy to my ears . 

martin : " fastest , most accurate bows in the world " ......really ? i don't think so 
Mathews : " catch us if you can " ....is this a speed race ? what is the prize ? ukey: 
Bowtech " refuse to follow " follow who ? go buy a weighting scale it'll be a good start 
Hoyt : " get serious get hoyt " hmm archery is a hobby , i don't want to be that serious , i already have a job thanks and i suggest to tell that to all archers who seen their 900cx limbs blowing last year . 

this pic of laura catch my attention , then i look the bows and if something intrigate me , i'll go to their website , i don't think that they insult my intelligence , i think they use any way to get my attention as they are supposed to do . 

hyppokrates : martin trad bows are awesome ! and i am glad as a trad shooter that they are still offering those great bows , i recommand either the mamba , X-200 , hatfield , savannah , X-150 and so on :wink:


----------



## Hippokrates (Sep 18, 2006)

Jfriesner said:


> Just arrived here in beautiful Alexandria, MN for the ball. Yes I am well aware the Marine Corps birthday is Nov 10th but every unit celebrates at different times. Can't have all our Marines partying all at once, imagine the chaos!
> 
> Luckily they have internet here, wasn't expecting that.. So I will make a post before I head out to have some fun. I will start by saying I have made and said some contradicting things throughout this thread. It is hard to keep things straight when you are still forming your own belief and trying to debate it at the same time. In retrospect I should not have even used an actual picture to start my thread because everyone just keeps focusing on that one picture instead of discussing the greater question that I attempted to raise. I will try once more.
> 
> ...


I think that talking about "Europeans" is fairly broad term... Actually sir as a "european" i do take offense in you judging a whole CONTINENTS different and political systems and cultural diversity. And what slippery slope would that be?? Im willing to wager that your brilliant and truly allencompassing view on the "European" state of affairs is based on your many trips to "Europe" Crude statements like that are usually made by people with little or no education, that makes it easier to divide the world up in white and black with no shades of gray for these individuals. 

Ignorance Sir, is not a form of knowledge...


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Martin Archery tasteless?"

Tasty, maybe! But not tasteless.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

XForce Girl said:


> Here's my two cents worth.
> 
> 
> First of all I have met Laura and she is a very nice lady, funny and personable.
> ...


I'm intelligent enough to realize that marketing is just marketing. As a man, I'll always enjoy seeing an attractive gal whether she's wearing camo or nothing at all. I shoot a Hoyt, and I wouldn't switch to a Martin because of a picture like this. Still nice to look at, though.:tongue:


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

Hippokrates said:


> I think that talking about "Europeans" is fairly broad term... Actually sir as a "european" i do take offense in you judging a whole CONTINENTS different and political systems and cultural diversity. And what slippery slope would that be?? Im willing to wager that your brilliant and truly allencompassing view on the "European" state of affairs is based on your many trips to "Europe" Crude statements like that are usually made by people with little or no education, that makes it easier to divide the world up in white and black with no shades of gray for these individuals.
> 
> Ignorance Sir, is not a form of knowledge...


X2 and i am also an european , i leave in a free country , i can legally purchase any assault weapon , i can say or write what i want about my government in public , i can vote , etc ......igorance is the most common human plague


----------



## Hippokrates (Sep 18, 2006)

Big Country said:


> You "guess" that their recurves are OK?
> 
> You do not have any "firsthand experience" with their compounds, but you "think" Martin is a low end company?
> 
> ...


Point was that i dont have anything against their product, but rather that their way of advertising makes me think of the COMPANY a certain way, its just something I think is unclassy apeishfor lack of a better word . I have shot a few of their recurves and thought they handled nicely, but then again i dont shoot recurves all to often thats all.


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

IDC at anyone says that woman is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

*My 2 cents*

A very sexy picture of a very beautiful person wearing camo and holding a bow. Whats not to like about that?


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

XForce Girl said:


> It used to be that sex sells, but I believe we have evolved since that time and we are much smarter than these type of ads.



Your average male archer won't buy a bow because of Laura. But he will look at the brochure because of Laura. That in turn leads to picking up brochure, and... 

HEY. Look! Cool Bows!

Sex doesn't just sell to stupid people. Anything that focuses attention is good for selling.

I don't consider myself stupid or shallow. But, if an attactive woman walks in front of me, whether I realize it or not, my head tends to stay in that direction just a little longer.

It may be that I'm just waiting to evolve, but if so, I'm still waiting...


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

You are right lumping all of Europe was a mistake. I and my wife have actually been all over Europe, my wife has seen more than I. I made the comment because several people have brought up the fact that many european countries have a much more sexualized society then even ours. I know this is a broad stroke and I apologize for that. 

No I'm not saying that Columbine happened because of a video game or that teen pregnancies happen because of bikinis. I'm saying shouldn't we as a society at least be able to have the conversation about whether these things are playing a role in why those things happen. Forget Laura or the original picture. This thread isn't about deciding whether laura is a good person or not or if that particular picture is wrong. Its about the much larger underlying issue.


----------



## Saskquatch (Sep 29, 2008)

Jfriesner said:


> This thread isn't about deciding whether laura is a good person or not or if that particular picture is wrong. Its about the much larger underlying issue.


I hate being a killjoy but does this thread really belong in General Archery Discussion?:set1_thinking:


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

BarneySlayer said:


> This is a legitimate point, but if you're going to throw in using attractive women to get attention for a product that has nothing to do with the attention-getter, I would offer that as equally absurd is using the military/patriotic angle to imply that a particular brand is the choice of such, or for that matter using religion as a way of implying value in the bow.


I'm not sure if you are making a ageneral point here, or if this is specific to me- if so, I offer the following thoughts

FWIW- I was a BT Corp Staffer at one time. Knowing the ownership at BowTech and working with them, I was completely aware of their strong faith/beliefs. Towards the end of my tenure- BT started amping up the faith aspects of their business/ownership ..maybe amping up isn;t the right term- but it became more "public". At the time too they started with the bows for the troops thing and there was a real focus on that- It was great cause/thing they did for those who serve our country, and I was proud to be involved with a company who did that.

Not long after I got out of archery for about 5 years, and now you're right- both aspects have become a marketing tool for BowTech. 

I have to say that I'm not really a person of faith, and while I'm all for ANYTHING that helps out our troops and veterans (like the discounts they provide, etc), and I think it's totally awesome how alot of archery companies support our military, I have to say I don't really like to see any of it blatantly used as a marketing tool to sell product- same goes for "sex sells". However, Martin, BT, Mathews, whomever can obviously advertise as they please.

BUT for ME PERSONALLY as a consumer- I'm concerned about the product-how it's better, and why I should buy it based on it's own merits. The politics/patriotism/sex/- whether I like or do not like, whether I agree or disagree is marketing crap I can do without when it comes to buying a bow (or anything else for that matter). 

Just some clarification for my part.


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

nobody has ever seen tool ads or equipment ads they do the same no big deal welcome to 2009-2010!!!!!


----------



## Joe H. (Sep 15, 2007)

*Somebody stop the bleeding......*

Are we still talking about THIS?


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

Personally I feel Laura is all that Martin has going for it..........:zip:










Just kidding folks! Just kidding. I have seen far worse ads in the check out line at my local grocery.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

:amen:


Joe H. said:


> Are we still talking about THIS?


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

I think Martin and Miss Laura are actually reaching out to the women as much as the men. She promotes the fact that beautiful women can enjoy the outdoors and archery and still be beautiful women.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Somebody want to put a Rage in this thing's head and put it out of its misery?
This keeps up Laura will be a grandma before it runs out of steam.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

carlosii said:


> Somebody want to put a Rage in this thing's head and put it out of its misery?
> This keeps up Laura will be a grandma before it runs out of steam.


The advertising campaign seems to be working


----------



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

Whats wrong man, your woman holdin your man card for ya???

If she'll dig threw some pages I'm sure ther a handsome guy thats holdin a bow, but that dont compare to a chick in a pair of camo pants and a string top.
I,ve heard people whinnin about martins ads for years but I hope they keep her just to give some of those snivlers somthin to stress over.

"Glad you didnt buy me a martin", maybe you should put that at the bottom of every post,,,just as a reminder, of the double standard of course.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Jfriesner said:


> I never said it offended me. I guess my disclaimer was not long enough, thats what she said. I'm just saying based on my wifes reaction and the fact that I wouldn't want to own a bow that uses men wearing a swimsuit and walking down a road bare foot with perfect hair to sell bows. Isn't it a double standard? As far as lightning up, you can't get much lighter then me. I posted this to get some others point of view and a conversation piece. Its not like I threw my magazine in the trash in disgust. Have one on me :darkbeer: and thanks for the replys. Interesting to see your opinions.


If you have a tivo or dvr, set it to record the Lee and tiffany episode where they go extreme aerial bowfishing - they shoot Mathews and the show flashes her bikini clad chest all over cable tv during the hunting show primetime.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

great ads as always from Martin....my wife thinks Laura is hot:wink:


----------



## smarpo (Nov 19, 2006)

I'll give my wifes thoughts on this. First off she said the typical that they are selling sex to get your attention, but the picture was far from tasteless. Then she threw out something to think about. Do not take this as my opinion or a slam of any kind against anybody, but she felt that if the original posters wife had such a problem with such a picture that maybe the husband has roving eyes and she feels insecure about him looking at any female, even an inocent picture like this.


----------



## WalterJ (Feb 27, 2008)

Around my part of Cali. I keep hearing that Martin would sell more bows if there was a pic of a big elk, deer, hog etc... on the front cover. Nothing against Laura, or any other female archer, bowhunter, etc... They do seem to sell at about the same rate as PSE does at the local shop.


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

**



big country said:


> i read your post before looking at the picture.........i have seen laura in person enough to know what she looks like.
> 
> Your wife see`s way more than this in her women's shopping magazines every day.
> 
> ...


thank you big country!!!!!!! Amen!!!!!


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

**

So much i could say but won't. I appreciate the people that know me and those that allow me to get to know them at events etc. I am proud of what i have accomplished and all the hard work and countless hours that i put into what i am doing. There isn't any ad that martin has included me in that i am not proud of. My husband, family and real friends are very supportive. I haven't seen the ad but can't wait to see it when i get back home. 

Laura
xoxox


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

Did anyone notice that there were 2 bows in the ad? Took a bit but I found them! Works for me so I guess I'm tasteless too!


----------



## ksp9416 (Mar 8, 2004)

I think the funniest thing is that all of you got so worked up over a guy that just asked a question on double standards. I mean from this response you would think you all are working for Martin. 

I think this form of advertisement sends a message. Not to buy a Martin bow, but check out the the lady in the picture. So here is another question.... What do you like about the picture, I mean really what do you think about when you look at it. I know that most men automatically think of some sexual thought. That is all the pic shows. It does nothing for a bow or archery. So I guess if your wife is cool with you fantisizing over other women while you are with her, so be it. 

I can imagine the responses I will get from this one. And before you do respond, just remember that I am an average person who does live in this world. I just think that this ad does nothing for archery. And when you look at it I don't think you are saying "oh man, I gotta get me a martin." It probably some thought of how you wish she was with you or that you wish your wife/girlfriend looked like that. Just remember you will never stop desiring something else until you are truly happy with what you have.


----------



## Running Man (Oct 8, 2009)

XForce Girl said:


> Here's my two cents worth.
> 
> 
> First of all I have met Laura and she is a very nice lady, funny and personable.
> ...


 Do you ever watch television? Look at magazines? Or even magazine covers? Drive down the road and see billboards? If using sex in advertising has gone out of style it sure seems to be news to the advertisers. In less then 5 minutes since I read this post I turned on the TV and saw 8 different commercials featuring scantily clad women or very sexy dressed women . . on broadcast networks . . selling stuff that had NOTHING TO DO with scantily clad women. On Saturday morning.

I sincerely doubt anyone ever looked at an ad for anything featuring a beautiful woman and ran out and bought that product. The idea is to get someone to pay attention to the ad and therefore the manufacturer. I wonder how many people (men) go to the Martin website to check out the calendar or other pictures and wind up checking out the bow line? The idea is when you are flipping through a magazine your ad catches someones eye. Martin's ads do just that. And . . oh look . . another multi-page thread about Martin ads. Seems like the ads are working.


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

Jacko said:


> Did anyone notice that there were 2 bows in the ad? Took a bit but I found them! Works for me so I guess I'm tasteless too!


3 JACKO, look harder


----------



## Running Man (Oct 8, 2009)

ksp9416 said:


> I think the funniest thing is that all of you got so worked up over a guy that just asked a question on double standards. I mean from this response you would think you all are working for Martin.
> 
> I think this form of advertisement sends a message. Not to buy a Martin bow, but check out the the lady in the picture. So here is another question.... What do you like about the picture, I mean really what do you think about when you look at it. I know that most men automatically think of some sexual thought. That is all the pic shows. It does nothing for a bow or archery. So I guess if your wife is cool with you fantisizing over other women while you are with her, so be it.
> 
> I can imagine the responses I will get from this one. And before you do respond, just remember that I am an average person who does live in this world. I just think that this ad does nothing for archery. And when you look at it I don't think you are saying "oh man, I gotta get me a martin." It probably some thought of how you wish she was with you or that you wish your wife/girlfriend looked like that. Just remember you will never stop desiring something else until you are truly happy with what you have.


So let me get this straight . . . you are saying that looking at an ad featuring a beautiful girl = a sexual thought or fantasy? Or makes me somehow undevoted or unthankful for my wife? Pretty strong stuff there . . . 

Sorry but women were designed to be beautiful and attract attention. That is human nature and any who deny it are full of something. That doesn't make us unhappy or lustful or unappreciative of our spouse, loved one, or our God for that matter.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

i like the sex sells part:mg: where do any of you get sex from any of the martin bows ads....if your wifes have problems with them get them on jenny craig:wink: 


my god....look around beyond archery pretty women are used for products..everywhere...martin adverising has nothing to do with sex.


i cant believe this thread was even started...if you dont like martin ads....its time to switch to the other side


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

archeryhistory said:


> Martin Archery has promoted woman in archery for many years. Katie Smith won Vegas 7 years in a row in the Unlimied Pro Division. No other archer has done that. Katie is one of many ladies we have promoted over the years.
> Martin Archery is a family company in a family sport.


To answer questoins - The ad is currently on the back cover of Bowhunter Magazine. It will also run in Bowhunting World and Bow and Arrow.
We do all our own in house advertising. I have taken care of the ad direction for over 35 years. 
If no one notices your ad they do not see your product. We work long hours to bring the best product at a good price. Sales are up over 20%. With the Addition of the Rytera line (Alien-X and Nemesis 2010 looks to be even better. Thank you all for the support.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

archeryhistory said:


> To answer questoins - The ad is currently on the back cover of Bowhunter Magazine. It will also run in Bowhunting World and Bow and Arrow.
> We do all our own in house advertising. I have taken care of the ad direction for over 35 years.
> If no one notices your ad they do not see your product. We work long hours to bring the best product at a good price. Sales are up over 20%. With the Addition of the Rytera line (Alien-X and Nemesis 2010 looks to be even better. Thank you all for the support.


And you all are doing a fantastic job Terry!! :darkbeer: '94


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Archeryhistory ---*

I, for one, think you are doing a great job. That is, with innovation, manufacturing, and marketing. I particularly like the fact that you have gone with the 3 piece rizer and allowed me to buy bows that are state of the art and not pay over $900 for a bare bow.

As I read through my various bow related publications I am always pleased when I see more pictures of Laura than of Chuck! Two iconic smiles to be sure, but, somehow, I prefer Laura.

Please keep up the good work, and know that some of us really appreciate what you do.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

and another thing..... for the record.....Martin Archery tastes like cotton candy and twizzlers!!!


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

the best thing is....luara actually shoots...shoots well, and correct. i practiced next to her the day before NFAA nationals in Louisville last year, want to learn how to shoot thru distraction? try it.:embara: it doesnt matter what shes wearing or not wearing, she is a beautiful woman, and i'd put her on staff too.:wink: i know several young ladies that would love to do what she does, so why not let them?


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

TASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Better stick with PBS television!


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry, i have to disagree with you. I have a 3 yr. old daughter who I send to Christian school, and I still think you and your wife are being too critical. I think the ad is appropriate. You'll see more skin in a Miley Cirus video...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

:bump2: 

9 pages of Martins advertizing standards....looks like it does work...'eh!?! :chortle:


I love my Martin Scepter IV Elites, not because Laura might have posed with them as studio props in a Martin ad...but, because they're sweet shootin' bows! 

EDIT;
Owning several of the sweetest shootin' bows, made by one of the very best companys, makes it that much sweeter being able to see......


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quite tasteful...maybe a pic or two of an ethnic looking woman (spanish, Native American, Italian etc...)and I might hang one in my office.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, hey there sweety, I'm a woman (trust me  ), and I think she should maybe reveal a little more to show you what she's got. She's obviously been working hard to have (I said hard ) that smoking hot hard body oops said it again and she has every right to show it off to whoever she wants. Woman Power!!!!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*After looking more closely*

I have even more respect for this lady. My bare feet on that surface would have me dancing!


----------



## GetItUpOrDie (Aug 24, 2008)

She's hott *thumbs up*


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

JWT said:


> and another thing..... for the record.....Martin Archery tastes like cotton candy and twizzlers!!!


Sorry - I have to disagree - RED VINES and COTTON CANDY !:wink:


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

Jfriesner said:


> I understand that if you focus on just this pic I posted yes you may get a bit wound up and think I'm nuts. But that one picture is not the discussion. The discussion is when do we as a society stop and ask ourselves not just where did we use to be, where are we now, but where are we going? .


hopefully FAR AWAY from Puritanical beliefs started by religious organizations to control people's minds and bodies. hopefully to a society where men AND WOMEN(yeah girls like it too) freely enjoy sex. where it isn't condidered EVIL to experience the ultimate human pleasure with whomever we would like and not be looked down upon for it. and especially for WOMEN. the female equivalent of a "stud" is a "****". why?????? and i am a man. hopefully we get to a society in which, when people don't like something, they don't take part in it or look at it, as long as it isn't hurting them personally. it would be great to live in a society in which the government's role was to protect us from crime in which there is a victim and not be the "moral police"!

i give up. people have their own beliefs and morals. i really have no desire to change their minds. i just wish they would reciprocate the same favor!

like i said. the ad turns me off from Martin. but it is a very Sexy ad and would catch my attention in a positive way if it was promoting most anything else!
and it won't be the destruction of society. hopefully we see even more of it and she could pose naked if Martin so choosed! there is enough garbage to look at in the world. a beautiful woman's body can only be a source of delight. don't like it, don't look!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

shortarrow said:


> hopefully FAR AWAY from Puritanical beliefs started by religious organizations to control people's minds and bodies. hopefully to a society where men AND WOMEN(yeah girls like it too) freely enjoy sex. where it isn't condidered EVIL to experience the ultimate human pleasure with whomever we would like and not be looked down upon for it. and especially for WOMEN. the female equivalent of a "stud" is a "****". why?????? and i am a man. hopefully we get to a society in which, when people don't like something, they don't take part in it or look at it, as long as it isn't hurting them personally. it would be great to live in a society in which the government's role was to protect us from crime in which there is a victim and not be the "moral police"!
> 
> i give up. people have their own beliefs and morals. i really have no desire to change their minds. i just wish they would reciprocate the same favor!
> 
> ...



The highlighted portion above confuses me.

That particular picture, or something similar is NOT OK to use as advertisement for an archery company, but it would be perfectly acceptable for just about any other product endorsement?

That has me scratching my head......


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

Big Country said:


> The highlighted portion above confuses me.
> 
> That particular picture, or something similar is NOT OK to use as advertisement for an archery company, but it would be perfectly acceptable for just about any other product endorsement?
> 
> That has me scratching my head......


sorry. you probably didn't read my previous post. to me, archery and hunting is my getaway from "real life". we see sex all over the place, and more would be great, but when it comes to archery, it is my mental escape from the everyday world. so PERSONALLY i don't like 'sexy" brought into it. i never said it wasn't "acceptable". and i could see it working quite well actually. but me, PERSONALLY, i would much rather see her dressed in solid camo(maybe even some face paint), drilling a deer of bear. but, like i said, there is nothing distasyeful about it. the only thing that would make that picture better would be seeing her NAKED!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

In the past hour I've seen a Victoria's Secret ad that showed a lot more than that, a GoDaddy.com commercial that showed more than that & some other commercial where a nerd passes out after 2 chicks have a sexy conversation. The ads probably don't increase sales in the least, just like I am sure nobody went out & bought 10 Martin bows because they saw this ad with Laura. However, the company & commercial sticks in your brain & that's what advertising is all about. Honestly, if this is the worst material my daughter or my future son sees in a day I can chalk that up as a win lol

In today's world sex sells................. the end


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have no ill feelings toward any of the models but, my question is why even take a "field pic" of a hunting bow in a bikini top and bare footed....let alone the old Martin ads is a string bikini with a doinker poking her.  

Sexy; sure it is....practical for hunting; No. I seen Laura's hunting pics, she aint wearing them clothes when she hunts. :wink:


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

I didnt hear too many complaints about daisy Duke lol, The Pick or Body you refer too is a person who works hard to promote MArtin and archery in general, she has a job like anybody else, Ive met Laura at several ASA shoots I have no clue why she likes FAsst but thats beside the point. A pic like that isnt goin to influence me one way or the other but it will some for sure. more will buy because of it than not, it sells period. Smart move for Martin to have such a people person representing them.


----------



## autumn (Sep 22, 2006)

Sounds like your wife has issues.


----------



## Stomper (Oct 9, 2007)

I bought a martin reciently because I liked the bow, not because of the model, BUT she is smoken HOT!! I'd like to see her shooting my bow.
As far as double standard, hot chicks shoot bows to. I really don't think martin expects to sell more bows because of a hot barefoot chick wearing a bikini top with a bow in her hand.

Just my opinion
sorry if I offended


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

Dang I get to choose from those, well now from that view the pardner I choose is the one in the middle. Laura is Hot heck with the bow :wink:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

shortarrow said:


> sorry. you probably didn't read my previous post. to me, archery and hunting is my getaway from "real life". we see sex all over the place, and more would be great, but when it comes to archery, it is my mental escape from the everyday world. so PERSONALLY i don't like 'sexy" brought into it. i never said it wasn't "acceptable". and i could see it working quite well actually. but me, PERSONALLY, i would much rather see her dressed in solid camo(maybe even some face paint), drilling a deer of bear. but, like i said, there is nothing distasyeful about it. the only thing that would make that picture better would be seeing her NAKED!


You are correct, I missed your previous post.:embara:

Ever since i read where martin ads could be directly contributing to STD`s and teen pregnancy, I have stopped reading every post.

At least your reasoning sheds light on your personal thoughts on the matter, and does not include any implied detrimental affects to the world at large.:wink:


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

Well I've got to say I've never seen anything like that while hunting but god I hope I will one of these days:darkbeer:


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Jfriesner said:


> Let me start with my disclaimer so as to avoid, hopefully, some flaming. I am in no way suggesting any of the following: boy-coting martin archery, that they do not make quality bows, that anyone who owns a martin is less of an archer, that this type of advertising should be banned in any way, that laura is a lesser woman, or that enjoying Martin's advertising is wrong.
> 
> Now to my point. I got the mail today and walked in the house and dropped the mail off on the coffee table. A few seconds later I hear my wife say, "whats this all about?" I look back at her and I see she is looking at my Petersons bow hunting magazine, she is looking at the back so I can see the cover. My first reaction was cool. Since I just bought her a Mathews mustang for christmas I was happy to see her take some interest in the magazine. Well it wasn't all good news. She turned the magazine around and the picture below was what she was speaking of. Her next phrase was, "glad you didn't buy me a Martin." I also have a 7 week old daughter that some day will be getting into archery.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your wife may have a case of archery envy!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyThunder (Dec 3, 2009)

It would never occur to me to call that picture "tasteless" but I'm not sure it conveys the best marketing message for Martin. Here is an example of what I mean.

I shoot Martin and none of the pro-shops near me carry Martin so everyone else shoots PSE, Parker or Mathews. When I go into the bow-shop to shoot and I bring my Martin bow in with me, I *always* get more comments from other archers about Laura than I get about the bow itself. Its like it never occurs to some people that Martin actually makes a high quality bow that they might really enjoy shooting, because most people can't see past the pretty girl that can probably outshoot them all anyway.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Confession time !*

:mg: I think that Martin should do an Laura Edition Bow or bows ( could most of their models ) with a nice photo of her and the bow autograph by her !

Another option is to clone her ( have enough Lauras for everyone ),I'ver wrote this before as this would be on my wish list this upcoming Holiday Season !:zip:

PS. Yes I do own a Martin ,would own alot more if one of the above suggestions is met !:wink: Heck, I 'll just buy a Martin and then complain !


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

To Matins credit, at least Laura is a real archer and not some bleach blonde bimbo posing with the product she knows nothing about.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Overreact?*

To me at least, the OP and certainly his wife are overreacting to the ad. I won't suppose why as that's been through already. Laura is not just a model holding a bow, like many of the Martin Girls of the past. Wasn't she 3rd at Ibo worlds one year? Great shooter, and great representative for the company. She just happens to be incredibly beautiful, which probably doesn't sit well with some other females, who may be insecure or jealous about it.:wink:


----------



## bigscott (Apr 13, 2008)

my biggest problem with the pic is she has to much on


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

*7,460*

*7,460 views on this thread so far, so, Martin Archery has reached at least 7,460 people on ArcheryTalk alone with the type of advertizing they've chosen to go with...whether y'all think it's "tasteless", or, not....seems to work, not to mention the fact that ArcheryTalk is also a part of the overall scenario! :chortle:*

*~M4L~*


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

To answer some questions. 
1-Laura was here a few days ago and we did talk about creating a ladies Alien-X for her. 
2-The risers actually cost us more to produce than other risers on the market. The risers are not forged stamped or extruded. By using block aluminum every handle is perfectly straight. 
3-Laura will have a busy year in 2010. She will be attending more shows and other events including her charity work.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*Thread keeps going and going*

This thread keeps going and going and going I thought it would have died long ago. Funny what things peak the interest of so many.


----------



## flossie (Oct 28, 2009)

Stormbringer said:


> *7,460 views on this thread so far, so, Martin Archery has reached at least 7,460 people on ArcheryTalk alone with the type of advertizing they've chosen to go with...whether y'all think it's "tasteless", or, not....seems to work, not to mention the fact that ArcheryTalk is also a part of the overall scenario! :chortle:*
> 
> *~M4L~*


As a female in the sport I don't mind the pic. If the world of archery is going to go to jump on the band wagon with the rest of the "skin ads" it's time for Levi to take off his shirt for Matthews. Personally when I pick out my bow I based my decision on: speed, length, hand shock, ect.... It wouldn't have mattered who was holding it, shotting it or how they market the bow. All a good bow, sight, rest, ect... needs to sell it's self is the spec's and the proof to back it up. A pic shouldn't sell a bow and if it does then the advertising department did what they hired to do. Hats off to Laura for a great pic, wish I looked that good on the range.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

I think I officially give up on this thread, I'm sure many of you are glad to hear that. I had hoped for a good conversation on what standards the archery world has when it comes to advertising. Most of the posts have either taken something I said out of context or simply insulted myself or my wife. No we my wife isn't jealous. No I'm not some hermit hiding from society. No I don't think this ad is terrible, I don't think Laura is terrible. I just wonder if this type of advertising is/will have a negative impact on the archery world. I'm just an average guy who loves his wife/daughter and I want the best for them. So I ask questions like this of myself, and you which perhaps I shouldn't. I'm not an easily offended person and if you think I am you don't know much about the Marine Corps! It takes a lot to get under my skin and for sure a lot more than a pic of Laura. Offended isn't the right word and if I used it in earlier posts I apologize. I find it just more questionable than anything. It made me ask the question that was in my original post. I will continue to ask questions like this. Not standing for anything is standing for nothing. I just want to make sure I'm standing in the right place. I have found that standing with the majority is usually the wrong place. So if nothing else this post has at least shown me where the majority is. I joined the Marine Corps because they have the highest standards and they are the best fighting force on earth. I try to apply that to my personal life. I don't expect everyone to have my same beliefs. But above all I love freedom. So you are all free to disagree as much as you wish. Thanks for a the replies and hope you all have a great Christmas. And to all the Marines out there. Semper Fi

Jon


----------



## <3 Archery (Oct 26, 2009)

I think this is just an attempt to stir the pot. Honestly, your little girl, or wife, will see much, much worse then this at any beach or swimming pool. I really expected to see somthing a lot more racey then Laura's back after reading your post. I think all the negative press you recieved was due largely in part by the title of your post, which asks if one of the most classy organizations in the archery biz are tasteless.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

Jfriesner said:


> I have found that standing with the majority is usually the wrong place.


Agree.

You'll note how many replies said "you'll see worse than that....", blah, blah. So, if we see skin everywhere and if sex sells _*does that make it right*_??? Everyone does it, so it must be okay, right? Last I heard "_broad _is the way that leads to destruction, and there are _many _who go in by it." Keep standing on that narrow path.

And thanks for being a Marine.


----------



## Running Man (Oct 8, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> I think I officially give up on this thread, I'm sure many of you are glad to hear that. I had hoped for a good conversation on what standards the archery world has when it comes to advertising. Most of the posts have either taken something I said out of context or simply insulted myself or my wife. No we my wife isn't jealous. No I'm not some hermit hiding from society. No I don't think this ad is terrible, I don't think Laura is terrible. I just wonder if this type of advertising is/will have a negative impact on the archery world. I'm just an average guy who loves his wife/daughter and I want the best for them. So I ask questions like this of myself, and you which perhaps I shouldn't. I'm not an easily offended person and if you think I am you don't know much about the Marine Corps! It takes a lot to get under my skin and for sure a lot more than a pic of Laura. Offended isn't the right word and if I used it in earlier posts I apologize. I find it just more questionable than anything. It made me ask the question that was in my original post. I will continue to ask questions like this. Not standing for anything is standing for nothing. I just want to make sure I'm standing in the right place. I have found that standing with the majority is usually the wrong place. So if nothing else this post has at least shown me where the majority is. I joined the Marine Corps because they have the highest standards and they are the best fighting force on earth. I try to apply that to my personal life. I don't expect everyone to have my same beliefs. But above all I love freedom. So you are all free to disagree as much as you wish. Thanks for a the replies and hope you all have a great Christmas. And to all the Marines out there. Semper Fi
> 
> Jon


Jon . . I'm sorry you were offended by some of the responses but I think you post was a bit mis-construed. You question whether or not the Martin ads were somehow lowering a "standard" for archery. Advertising is about one thing and one thing only . . . selling a product. It has NOTHING to do with standards or somehow "improving" a sport. And this isn't new. Martin has been running ads with women in them for many years. Bear Archery and others did it before them. Both companies are still going strong.


----------



## scepterman30x (Oct 22, 2007)

Tell her I already shoot for Martin.LOL



SemperF said:


> My misses saw this ad also and she just asked where the hunk holding her Diamond Bow in an advertisement was. I just stood there with the dumb man look and mumbled LOL


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

I have personally met Laura and let me tell you she is a class act. I can only hope my 2 girls grow up to be like her. Her ads are fine, and my wife has never said anything negative about her.

Keep up the good work Laura!!!


----------



## BBMF (Apr 8, 2005)

C'mon, it's not exactly pornography, beautiful women hold bows, there should be a hell of a lot more of it! :thumbs_up


----------



## skybolt (Apr 29, 2008)

Uh, I'm thinking camo thong!!!


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Spikealot said:


> Sorry - I have to disagree - RED VINES and COTTON CANDY !:wink:


I stand corrected... See, I know when I'm wrong and can admit it...:wink:


Wow for someone who dosen't like martin ads you sure pointed them out to enough people.... How many guys said..."hey Honey look at this add. what do you think?"

Do Martin a favor and post this on as many internet forums as you can find.:darkbeer:


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*huh?*



Stomper said:


> .
> . I really don't think martin expects to sell more bows because of a hot barefoot chick wearing a bikini top with a bow in her hand.Just my opinion
> sorry if I offended




of course they do!!!! think about what you just said. it's called advertising!!!! do you think they spent all that money just for our sheer pleasure???? if it isn't to sell bows, then what is the reaso for it??? you tell me


----------



## ironman5946 (May 29, 2007)

laura's calender pic is nice but i'd rather check put tiffany bow fishing in a bikini top anyday!!! What a great episode, when is it on again so i can tivo it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camocajunlx (Feb 24, 2009)

I think everyone has missed his point. Yes there is a double standard! But that is in everything in life today. It is designed and directed at the women to buy as the men. I think martin is trying to show that there is this kind of woman like Laura that is into Archery and shoots. That archery doesnt have to be just the good ole boys club anymore. Anything to get more women and men into archery is a good thing. I am not a Martin fan but definately a Laura fan.


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

shortarrow said:


> and especially for WOMEN. the female equivalent of a "stud" is a "****". why??????


I'm not saying i agree one way or the other, this is just a thought about your question !

Possibly one of the reasons guys get called "studs" and the female equivalent is called a "****" could be because most women could easily walk into a bar full of men and say "who wants to come home with me" and easily have a stampede of guys chasing after her, but can you imagine the reaction if a guy tried that at a bar full of women ???  :embara: :wink:

I think one of the reasons guys possibly get thought of as studs is because they have to woo and seduce a woman to get her into bed with them, and if they can easily get lots of different women into bed they are deemed to have some special powers or prowess and get called studs, where as a woman just has to say "do you want to go to bed with me" and guys being guys will naturally be tripping over themselves to get there, so males have to put in a lot of effort and work to win the female over and convince her to go to bed with them, but females can get males into bed with just a couple of words.

Like i said i'm not saying if i agree with it or not, or if i think it's fair or not, just giving a thought or perhaps a possible reason why guys get called studs, but the female equivalent gets called something else ???? :set1_thinking: :dontknow:

Woody


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

camocajunlx said:


> I think everyone has missed his point. Yes there is a double standard! But that is in everything in life today. It is designed and directed at the women to buy as the men. I think martin is trying to show that there is this kind of woman like Laura that is into Archery and shoots. That archery doesnt have to be just the good ole boys club anymore. Anything to get more women and men into archery is a good thing. I am not a Martin fan but definately a Laura fan.


I did not miss his point.

The OP`s wife has an issue with the ad. When asked what her issue with it specifically was, the discussion turned from an archery advertisement into a philosophical discussion on the degradation of society as a whole.

If his wife`s specific reasoning for her comment was ever revealed, I somehow missed it.

While I can appreciate the OP`s right to his own opinion, and certainly appreciate his service to our great nation(a service that protects my ability to sit here and whack keys on this darn computer), I disagree that this particular ad is in any way degrading to women, society as whole, or just archery.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm pretty sure women don't want to be exactly like men. There will always be a difference, thank goodness.




Although some of today's men sure seem to want to be a lot like women.


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

good rant


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

TailChaser said:


> I'm pretty sure women don't want to be exactly like men. There will always be a difference, thank goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In a boxing match, hitting below the belt is a no-no.:chortle:

BTW, I agree with you.


----------



## mickie (Feb 28, 2007)

*whew*

I am thinking, "damn I wish I had that body!"

And what is wrong with having male shooters in tight pants and bare chests. I'd think that would be *HOT* and would take a second look at their bows.
No speedos, just those tight Under Armour boxers (oh my).

So, manufacturer's, if you are trying to target female shooters, get out the male models.

I just subscribed to a magazine called "Woman Hunter" (http://www.thewomanhunter.com/)-no affiliation. 

That would be a perfect place to start your HOT MALE MODEL ads!!!!

I cannot wait.....hubba hubba.


----------



## cuzndave (Nov 13, 2005)

Sex sells! That's all there is to it.You can't stop it,all you can do is ignore it or enjoy it.I personally enjoy it.If you've gone to a national archery tournament in the last decade you would have seen how the sexy laura has inspired the future laura's to want to shoot a bow like her.Hats off to Martin and all other companies that advertise with hot women like Laura.That's my 2 cents.


----------



## camo princess (Sep 27, 2009)

Sad thing is that the Martin advertising using Laura gets more talk on AT than the actual Martin bows do.


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*but*



Woody69 said:


> I'm not saying i agree one way or the other, this is just a thought about your question !
> 
> Possibly one of the reasons guys get called "studs" and the female equivalent is called a "****" could be because most women could easily walk into a bar full of men and say "who wants to come home with me" and easily have a stampede of guys chasing after her, but can you imagine the reaction if a guy tried that at a bar full of women ???  :embara: :wink:
> 
> ...


but really it shouldn't be that way. women have just as much(sometimes MORE) desire then men. it is just that puritanical beliefs have suppressed those desires mostly brought about by men in power who feel superior and that everyone should have the same beliefs. men call women ****s but when they feel like they want a woman to be one. there is nothing wrong with a woman sleeping with a different guy every time she goes out if she chooses. maybe she views sex as pure pleasure and not an evil taboo. as long as she is mature enough and pracices safe sex and is honest with her partners, there is no wrong in it. i don't care what some stupid 2000 year old black book says.


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

shortarrow said:


> but really it shouldn't be that way. women have just as much(sometimes MORE) desire then men. it is just that puritanical beliefs have suppressed those desires mostly brought about by men in power who feel superior and that everyone should have the same beliefs. men call women ****s but when they feel like they want a woman to be one. there is nothing wrong with a woman sleeping with a different guy every time she goes out if she chooses. maybe she views sex as pure pleasure and not an evil taboo. as long as she is mature enough and pracices safe sex and is honest with her partners, there is no wrong in it. i don't care what some stupid 2000 year old black book says.


I've read all your posts on the subject and i really like your way of thinking shortarrow , nice to see open minded peoples here


----------



## landon607 (Nov 5, 2007)

Jfriesner said:


> Let me start with my disclaimer so as to avoid, hopefully, some flaming. I am in no way suggesting any of the following: boy-coting martin archery, that they do not make quality bows, that anyone who owns a martin is less of an archer, that this type of advertising should be banned in any way, that laura is a lesser woman, or that enjoying Martin's advertising is wrong.
> 
> Now to my point. I got the mail today and walked in the house and dropped the mail off on the coffee table. A few seconds later I hear my wife say, "whats this all about?" I look back at her and I see she is looking at my Petersons bow hunting magazine, she is looking at the back so I can see the cover. My first reaction was cool. Since I just bought her a Mathews mustang for christmas I was happy to see her take some interest in the magazine. Well it wasn't all good news. She turned the magazine around and the picture below was what she was speaking of. Her next phrase was, "glad you didn't buy me a Martin." I also have a 7 week old daughter that some day will be getting into archery.
> 
> ...


Uh I dont know about you but I think this thread should get you out of the doghouse with the wife. 

I sent the picture to my buddies that hunt with the following email. 

(Hey guys I was wondering if anyone wanted to join my new hunting club. Its archery only and we only have 30 acers by the hiway. The fee is $2500 a year except for the first member to sign up ,your too late to be the first member because it’s taken (see picture).

Dave


----------



## pointysticks (Nov 24, 2006)

laura is probably the only reason i know of Martin..

nothing wrong with that picture. i hunt in the same outfit all the time.


----------



## landon607 (Nov 5, 2007)

shortarrow said:


> but really it shouldn't be that way. women have just as much(sometimes MORE) desire then men.QUOTE]
> 
> And you tell me this AFTER IM married ,,,WHY .... :mg::mg:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

What is the point of advertising? To draw your attention to something, plain and simple. After that the product will have to stand on it's own merits.

Would I buy a Martin becuase Laura is in the ads? Nope. But I know about the bows because of the ads.

Would I run out and buy Axe shower gel, deoderant, or body spray because their commercials show women flocking to a geeky guy wearing their stuff? Nope. 

Do I believe Jeeps can drive up the side of buildings because I saw it on a commercial? Nope.

Advertising serves one purpose.....get your attention. It helps to make it memorable, and this ad campaign has done that. 

I know Laura and consider her to be a friend. I have had the pleasure of working with her on a couple of projects through Last Chance Archery, ie the pink press projects we have done the last 2 years. A more gracious individual you will not find anywhere. Truely humble, down to earth, sincere and friendly.

Heck, the ads must work, this is what, page ten???????????

Still......I need an autographed glossy photo!!!!!!!!


----------



## gman57 (Jun 7, 2004)

Trilithon said:


> Anyone else hear a whip crack?


That was funny:set1_rolf2:


----------



## skybolt (Apr 29, 2008)

gman57 said:


> That was funny:set1_rolf2:


I did!!!!!


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*sympathy*

boy i would hate to see HIS "honey-do list"!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Woody69 said:


> ... most women could easily walk into a bar full of men and say "who wants to come home with me" and easily have a stampede of guys chasing after her, but can you imagine the reaction if a guy tried that at a bar full of women ???  :embara: :wink:


I'm thinking mocking laughter... :darkbeer:


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

Sounds like to me that someone got their A** chewed out by a over jealous spouse!
Hide all the Cosmo , bride & groom, Victoria secret, even the JC Penney catalog! We are all EVIL!!!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I wonder how long it takes her to do her hair in the morning...

If I had hair like that, i'd sell it!


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

Look in the classifieds....Might be some balls for sale!


----------



## eddie_tobler (Jun 20, 2008)

Well I finally got my magazine and saw the original add....WTH? Someone finds that offensive? How so? I really didn't find anything inappropriate, I then conferred with my wife and mom....neither of them thought that there was anything wrong with it. The only comment that they had was that her hair looked awesome......Perhaps my wife and mom are a bit more mature than the complainer in question.

BTW: I sometimes have issues seeing small print, so the tag on her backside that said realtree girl was difficult to read. For that reason I had to get it so close to my eyes that it looked like I was doing a scratch n sniff........once I realized that I dropped the magazine I was laughing so hard  Thought that would get a laugh out of some of ya'll that are getting old like me....


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

Not having time to read all of this, I will dare make a statement. My wife swears I want an Alien after seeing Laura with one. I assured her I never saw the add (and still hadn't) and had only shot one at the local shop. I also assured her that since she had already chewed my arse for it, and shown them to me, I would have those adds on my desktop. After all, why do the time and not the crime.


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*well.....*

Honestly, Laura is the real deal...take it for whats its worth, but i know she works harder than anybody i know....here's a glass to her...:darkbeer:


PUG


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

PUG said:


> Honestly, Laura is the real deal...take it for whats its worth, but i know she works harder than anybody i know....here's a glass to her...:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> PUG


I`m thinking a picture of me with 2" of hair on my back would be "tasteless" PUG.:wink:


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> I think I officially give up on this thread, I'm sure many of you are glad to hear that. I had hoped for a good conversation on what standards the archery world has when it comes to advertising. Most of the posts have either taken something I said out of context or simply insulted myself or my wife. No we my wife isn't jealous. No I'm not some hermit hiding from society. No I don't think this ad is terrible, I don't think Laura is terrible. I just wonder if this type of advertising is/will have a negative impact on the archery world. I'm just an average guy who loves his wife/daughter and I want the best for them. So I ask questions like this of myself, and you which perhaps I shouldn't. I'm not an easily offended person and if you think I am you don't know much about the Marine Corps! It takes a lot to get under my skin and for sure a lot more than a pic of Laura. Offended isn't the right word and if I used it in earlier posts I apologize. I find it just more questionable than anything. It made me ask the question that was in my original post. I will continue to ask questions like this. Not standing for anything is standing for nothing. I just want to make sure I'm standing in the right place. I have found that standing with the majority is usually the wrong place. So if nothing else this post has at least shown me where the majority is. I joined the Marine Corps because they have the highest standards and they are the best fighting force on earth. I try to apply that to my personal life. I don't expect everyone to have my same beliefs. But above all I love freedom. So you are all free to disagree as much as you wish. Thanks for a the replies and hope you all have a great Christmas. And to all the Marines out there. Semper Fi
> 
> Jon


See, I knew if you kept posting, I would eventually find something I could agree with you on.

Merry Christmas


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

shortarrow said:


> it is just that puritanical beliefs have suppressed those desires mostly brought about by men in power who feel superior and that everyone should have the same beliefs.


Puritan, definition of; People with the haunting fear that someone, somewhere, is actually having fun.

Kev


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a question and I am sure that I will polarize a decent amount of the people whom read what I have to say. Has your wife been to college?

I bring this up because it seems to me that college is where the so called incorrect position on many things the staus quo have been polarized into the american mainstream. 
Just remember that one of our recent products of the American college system is none other than Osama Bin Laden !
That being said it's really funny that the issue of question is weather using sex to sell stuff is demeaning. Yet when they sell a product to weman using a male in the add a litttle buff or handsom and well groomed the women do not see that as demeaning. It's in my opinion , nothing more than two sex's of the species whom have vastly different feelings of what there view of sexuality is and those whom have take course in college have been given a viewpoint biased by their teachers.


----------



## 20Ft_closer (Jul 22, 2006)

Dewboy said:


> I understand where you are coming from. I don't like it either. I'd rather not have a woman's Arse in my face while I'm looking at something to buy. OK!!!.... I know where that will go!...."THERE IS NEVER A BAD TIME TO HAVE THAT IN YOUR FACE"...LOL... I agree, but most of you are either too young or don't have the critical thinking skills needed to "get it". It's really not about what is Offensive from a Morallity standpoint. *It is about being Manipulated!* Using sex to sell because the average male is such easy prey for the Sexual Marketing campaigns. If it didn't work, they would not do it. It kind of pisses me off for one simple reason....that they(Advertisers) ASSUME I am a DUMB Arse! That's all. I just don't like being categorized as a mindless Testosterone driven animal that can't see the BAIT on the trap!
> 
> That said, Martin can get the whole Dallas Cowboy Cheerleading squad with each having only their birthday suits and a bow, and it would not make me want to buy one of their bows! ! It would actually make me want to buy one of their bows even less for them assuming I am stupid. And when I'm in the mood to see some BOOTY, I won't be picking up Peterson's Bowhunting!
> 
> Ok, You guys can go back to drooling over Laura now.


That pretty much sums it up. The truth hurts boys.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Some folks keep saying that some are applying a _"double standard"_ when discussing this ad. So like I always do I thought I'd look at both sides of the issue, my wife says I always look at both sides of issues and that I shouldn't..... especially when she's angry. It is a given that the right to believe either side of the issue is a must.

Group "A" - Those that find the ad is _too_ sexual, provocative, titillating or however they describe that the ad is over the top...... They'd be uncomfortable or they feel it's wrong if their wife, sister, friend or adult daughter modeled in the ad.

Group "B" - Those that don't think the ad is over the top. They don't think it is offensive or inappropriate in any way. They don't believe they would be uncomfortable or that it is 'wrong' if their wife, sister, friend or adult daughter were modeling in this ad.
--------------------------------------------------
Let's say an attractive man dressed the same as Laura is in the ad instead of a woman........

- It seems for the "A" group to say group "B" applies a double standard then they must maintain this ad with the man is as "wrong" as the ad with the woman in it. 
- Those in group "B" that say there isn't a double standard must maintain that this ad with the man in it isn't "wrong".

To change what you believe based on the sex of the model is applying a "double standard". There is no way for me to be sure how one group would respond. BUT I think neither group "A" nor group "B" would find the ad with the man in it inappropriate. If this is the case then group "A" are the ones applying a _'double standard'_ since they have changed what they believe based on the sex of the model. 

A bikini top on a woman is about like a t-short on a man. Women wear modest formal dresses that leave most of their backs uncovered and I don't hear anyone hollering "that's toooooo sexy". Laura's hair covers most of her back, she's wearing long pants and she's not even facing the camera. It's probably a good thing she's not facing the camera because if you think the bottom of her bare feet are "inappropriate" then her naked smile and the sparkle in her eye would make you go blind.......


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Dewboy said:


> I understand where you are coming from. I don't like it either. I'd rather not have a woman's Arse in my face while I'm looking at something to buy. OK!!!.... I know where that will go!...."THERE IS NEVER A BAD TIME TO HAVE THAT IN YOUR FACE"...LOL... I agree, but most of you are either too young or don't have the critical thinking skills needed to "get it". It's really not about what is Offensive from a Morallity standpoint. *It is about being Manipulated!* Using sex to sell because the average male is such easy prey for the Sexual Marketing campaigns. If it didn't work, they would not do it. It kind of pisses me off for one simple reason....that they(Advertisers) ASSUME I am a DUMB Arse! That's all. I just don't like being categorized as a mindless Testosterone driven animal that can't see the BAIT on the trap!
> 
> That said, Martin can get the whole Dallas Cowboy Cheerleading squad with each having only their birthday suits and a bow, and it would not make me want to buy one of their bows! ! It would actually make me want to buy one of their bows even less for them assuming I am stupid. And when I'm in the mood to see some BOOTY, I won't be picking up Peterson's Bowhunting!
> 
> Ok, You guys can go back to drooling over Laura now.


I think that is what the OP was getting at....I agree with you as well to an extend. It is just that there are way too many "Leghumpers" that over shadow our views though. Heck look at the Black Friday thread or Hottest Female Archer thread, Guys like to look at other women and can do so from sun up to sun down. 
Martin Marketing know that and appeals to it..........
I see the see "Hot", "sexy", or other spicy comments about Laura all the time. Sure, she is beautiful and man can she shoot but, we are trying to sell bows not the actual woman ha-ha. Laura wears more clothes than some of the past Martin girls that have been posted no here......
Bottom line, do I care naw, not really. When I look at arcehry gear I look at the actual gear itself. :wink:


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

**



reylamb said:


> What is the point of advertising? To draw your attention to something, plain and simple. After that the product will have to stand on it's own merits.
> 
> Would I buy a Martin becuase Laura is in the ads? Nope. But I know about the bows because of the ads.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff.....very nice compliment....I appreciate your friendship as well and anything you need you know I am there to help in any way I can.

L XOXOX


----------



## BradNTexas (Dec 12, 2009)

If that picture is supposed to be an advertisement, someone at Martin should get the boot. You can’t see the bow from that angle well enough to make out any details. If the picture is supposed to be a glamour shot the photographer should get the boot because you can’t see her face.

Truth be known, if I were to hang that calendar up at work I would get fired. I work in a typical office environment with the normal mix of people. Someone would get offended and slap a sexual harassment lawsuit on me so quick it would make my head spin. The Texas Labor Relations Board and the EEOC would have a field day with me for displaying it regardless of my beliefs.


----------



## rkswyo (Jun 1, 2009)

I like the ads and hope Martin continues with them. Laura is a class act and does alot for the sport. I had that same picture as my wallpaper on my computer at work for a long time. I can't seem to get away from the November calendar picture now! Go Martin and go Laura!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

This thread is still going, huh??....Wow!....O.K., then, I'll add my post....it seems that some women are a bit insecure about Their own looks, and so pictures of a pretty, fit, attractive lady offend them...In all honesty, I LOVE to show my Wife, and 13 year old Daughter, pics of attractive, fit Women, such as Miss Laura, becuase it shows them that a Woman can have Her nails done, hair done, and be attractive, and Lady like, and still be an Archer, or Bowhunter.....Sure helps break out of the stereotype that women that hunt/fish etc..etc. are "Manly" looking, or ugly butch "Tomboys"....or , dare I say it, lesbians....My Wife is VERY much a "Girly Girl" and these pics show Her, and my Daughter, that Archery is for EVERYONE...There are some very attractive, lady-like Ladies that are regulars at the Pro shop that I hang out at, and the atmosphere at this shop is better because of this....We have whole Families come in Dad, Mom, and Kids, and this is a good thing....I wanted to add, that just for the record, some of "US" Men like a Lady with a "Full Figure"........I'm thinking that Martin could make a calender with some Archery Ladies that arent size 5 and under, as well, just to show that beautiful, Classy, Women Archers come in all sizes and age groups...Martin, or Hoyt or whomever could make a "Beefcake" Archery calender as well, I could care less, and if My Wife wanted one, it isnt gonna sweat me one bit!....Some folks just need to Chill.....Take Care.........Harperman


----------



## Running Man (Oct 8, 2009)

eddie_tobler said:


> BTW: I sometimes have issues seeing small print, so the tag on her backside that said realtree girl was difficult to read. For that reason I had to get it so close to my eyes that it looked like I was doing a scratch n sniff........once I realized that I dropped the magazine I was laughing so hard  Thought that would get a laugh out of some of ya'll that are getting old like me....


LOL! That's funny stuff. I've gone on a fitness tear the last year or so and gotten myself in pretty good shape for an older guy. Of course I've made quite a few friends at the gym, and a couple of them are pretty young ladies. There are some common lockers in the main weight area for keys, etc. I was opening my lock and caught one of these young ladies watching me. I turned and asked if she was checking me out? Being quick-witted, she said "No, but the way you have that lock at arm's length I thought you might need some help seeing the combination old man"!


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Running Man said:


> LOL! That's funny stuff. I've gone on a fitness tear the last year or so and gotten myself in pretty good shape for an older guy. Of course I've made quite a few friends at the gym, and a couple of them are pretty young ladies. There are some common lockers in the main weight area for keys, etc. I was opening my lock and caught one of these young ladies watching me. I turned and asked if she was checking me out? Being quick-witted, she said "No, but the way you have that lock at arm's length I thought you might need some help seeing the combination old man"!


That is even funnier!!! I can relate:wink:


----------



## srtp1987 (Oct 19, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> Let me start with my disclaimer so as to avoid, hopefully, some flaming. I am in no way suggesting any of the following: boy-coting martin archery, that they do not make quality bows, that anyone who owns a martin is less of an archer, that this type of advertising should be banned in any way, that laura is a lesser woman, or that enjoying Martin's advertising is wrong.
> 
> Now to my point. I got the mail today and walked in the house and dropped the mail off on the coffee table. A few seconds later I hear my wife say, "whats this all about?" I look back at her and I see she is looking at my Petersons bow hunting magazine, she is looking at the back so I can see the cover. My first reaction was cool. Since I just bought her a Mathews mustang for christmas I was happy to see her take some interest in the magazine. Well it wasn't all good news. She turned the magazine around and the picture below was what she was speaking of. Her next phrase was, "glad you didn't buy me a Martin." I also have a 7 week old daughter that some day will be getting into archery.
> 
> ...


No double standard. Its not over the top. And not all marines have your views. That being said, this is your opinion and others have theirs. Check out TV ads, magazine ads and you will find men and women being used to sell products, that are the in the same taste. Well named and quality products to.
You asked for personal thoughts after voicing yours, and you got some. Except it like a marine.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Woody69 said:


> most women could easily walk into a bar full of men and say "who wants to come home with me" and easily have a stampede of guys chasing after her, but can you imagine the reaction if a guy tried that at a bar full of women ???
> Woody


I don't know about you, but it used to work with me.


----------



## Crunch240 (Dec 19, 2009)

I showed my wife that pic and she was not offended by it at all but then again my wife is hot enuff that it could have been her modeling for the pic instead of Laura. I could see where an insecure woman would feel threatened by a picture. Not saying anything, I am just saying!!!


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

*amazing*

It seems that we, as a society, have become desensitized to the recognition of what has been called "provocative". Some of the responses here are clear evidence of that. There is a tactic being used to justify something that might be wrong by comparing it to another readily accepted wrong. All the while men who have exhibited great discipline and self control in their lives in a quest to reach goals, such as Elliot Spitzer the former governor of New York, Mark Sanford the governor of South Carolina, and Tiger Woods the great golfer, all fall prey to an uncontrollable obsession that actually risks all that they have sacrificed for in life. Of course these three don't even come close to scratching the surface of those number of good men who have fallen prey to an erotic lure in life that most of us choose to ignore or to justify. 

Martin Archery is only doing what is acceptable. We have chosen to accept it. If, by chance, someone's wife recognizes a tactic to lure men's eyes to their product by using their natural urges against them......should she be told just to get over it?? Possibly she is aware of a bigger picture than Laura's butt swinging down a dirt path. Maybe she is aware of more than just "sexism" by the use of this advertising tactic. Maybe she sees a very potentially destructive philosophy that says _if it feels good then look at it_.

We, in this country, value our freedom above almost all other things. Martin Archery is free to post any advertisement that which is legal no matter how erotic it might be. We are free to decide to bask in it's lure to catch our attention......or not. A wife is free to express her disappointment of what she feels is an inappropriate portrayal of what she had hoped to be a family activity. We as readers are free to express our opinions on the subject. With such freedoms come responsibility. We all are free to determine for ourselves if Martin Archery is acting in a responsible manner or not by the posting of this picture in their calender. But we can't responsibly do so while also ignoring the epidemic of _sexual addiction_ in this country as many of the respondents here seem to have done.


----------



## hoytamchic (Nov 3, 2009)

*since you asked, i'll throw in my 2 cents*

Posters like that are motivation for me to revive "getting in shape" as my new year's resolution. Other than the envy of wishing I looked like that in a bikini, I can't say I'm affected by the ad one way or the other. But then again, I shoot a Alphamax...


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

dougedwards said:


> Martin Archery is only doing what is acceptable. We have chosen to accept it. If, by chance, someone's wife recognizes a tactic to lure men's eyes to their product by using their natural urges against them......should she be told just to get over it?? Possibly she is aware of a bigger picture than Laura's butt swinging down a dirt path. Maybe she is aware of more than just "sexism" by the use of this advertising tactic. Maybe she sees a very potentially destructive philosophy that says _if it feels good then look at it_.
> 
> But we can't responsibly do so while also ignoring the epidemic of _sexual addiction_ in this country as many of the respondents here seem to have done.


I don't think calling her butt big is a very mature way to address the issue. Regardless of your opinions on the advertising, you have to admit its a cute butt.


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

[/QUOTE]



dougedwards said:


> Possibly she is aware of a bigger picture than Laura's butt swinging down a dirt path.


Dude you need lasik:zip:, no swinging here


----------



## roadogg (Jan 1, 2008)

me myself i thinks she is beautiful and look foward to seeing new martin bows come out so i can see her with them and i asked my wife about it and it does not bother her one little bit........grow up.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

MN_Chick said:


> Regardless of your opinions on the advertising, you have to admit its a cute butt.


I'm not saying a word :zip: no sir, not me. :zip:

Laura, you keep on promoting the sport and Mrs.Squid and my two daughters will be happy to share a shooting line with you in Louisville!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

dougedwards said:


> It seems that we, as a society, have become desensitized to the recognition of what has been called "provocative". Some of the responses here are clear evidence of that. There is a tactic being used to justify something that might be wrong by comparing it to another readily accepted wrong. All the while men who have exhibited great discipline and self control in their lives in a quest to reach goals, such as Elliot Spitzer the former governor of New York, Mark Sanford the governor of South Carolina, and Tiger Woods the great golfer, all fall prey to an uncontrollable obsession that actually risks all that they have sacrificed for in life. Of course these three don't even come close to scratching the surface of those number of good men who have fallen prey to an erotic lure in life that most of us choose to ignore or to justify.
> 
> Martin Archery is only doing what is acceptable. We have chosen to accept it. If, by chance, someone's wife recognizes a tactic to lure men's eyes to their product by using their natural urges against them......should she be told just to get over it?? Possibly she is aware of a bigger picture than Laura's butt swinging down a dirt path. Maybe she is aware of more than just "sexism" by the use of this advertising tactic. Maybe she sees a very potentially destructive philosophy that says _if it feels good then look at it_.
> 
> We, in this country, value our freedom above almost all other things. Martin Archery is free to post any advertisement that which is legal no matter how erotic it might be. We are free to decide to bask in it's lure to catch our attention......or not. A wife is free to express her disappointment of what she feels is an inappropriate portrayal of what she had hoped to be a family activity. We as readers are free to express our opinions on the subject. With such freedoms come responsibility. We all are free to determine for ourselves if Martin Archery is acting in a responsible manner or not by the posting of this picture in their calender. But we can't responsibly do so while also ignoring the epidemic of _sexual addiction_ in this country as many of the respondents here seem to have done.



That is one of the most cogent posts I've read on AT in a long time. Very well said (typed). :clap:




MN_Chick said:


> I don't think calling her butt big is a very mature way to address the issue. Regardless of your opinions on the advertising, you have to admit its a cute butt.



Where did that post call her butt big? The "big" was in reference to the bigger picture of the issue at hand, not the picture or the object(s)/subject(s) in the picture..


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Where did that post call her butt big? The "big" was in reference to the bigger picture of the issue at hand, not the picture or the object(s)/subject(s) in the picture..


This has gone on for 11 pages.. what is left to do "butt" laugh and have fun? Every point has been made already, at least 5 times.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

MN_Chick said:


> This has gone on for 11 pages.. what is left to do "butt" laugh and have fun? Every point has been made already, at least 5 times.


oookay, it was your post and comment to which I responded. Not the others that, apparently, have been hashed and re-hashed. But, so be it. :noidea:


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

MN_Chick said:


> This has gone on for 11 pages.. what is left to do "butt" laugh and have fun? Every point has been made already, at least 5 times.


Likely true but

If anyone is offended by that add they really need to look into themselves and ask why they are so easily offended.. Going out of ones way to be Offended seems to be a National past time these days. Randy


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> oookay, it was your post and comment to which I responded. Not the others that, apparently, have been hashed and re-hashed. But, so be it. :noidea:


Mine was simply a joke made from some iffy wording in his post. It's ok- not everyone gets my humor all the time. But there was nothing serious in my post.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

I approve!


----------



## skybolt (Apr 29, 2008)

ravensgait said:


> likely true but
> 
> if anyone is offended by that add they really need to look into themselves and ask why they are so easily offended.. Going out of ones way to be offended seems to be a national past time these days. Randy


10-4


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

ravensgait said:


> Likely true but
> 
> If anyone is offended by that add they really need to look into themselves and ask why they are so easily offended.. Going out of ones way to be Offended seems to be a National past time these days. Randy


the reason they are "offended" is they were probably raised with puritanical, religious beliefs that sex is "evil"! that casual sex sends people to a place where they will feel they are on fire for all eternity. religions teach "fear' as a way of contolling the minds and bodies of large numbers of people to give a select few power over others. some women are beautiful and therefore is are desired. it's basic human nature that religions and governments attempt to suppress. the one other reason anyone would be offended by it is pure ENVY, plain and simple! like i stated before, i don't like the ad because i don't like sex and archery together, but i am no way "offended" by it!


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*thinking*

i couldn't help thinking of what my fiance would think of ths ad. i explained to her who Laura was and that some guy's wife was offended by this ad. i showed her the picture and all she responded was, "what, she's cute. what, doesn't she(guy's wife) like that she(Laura) is prettier than her?"

that was just her instant reaction. no cockiness in her voice or anything.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

I like it!! Looks like a perfect, care free, summer day in the life of us girls to me. Sitting in camp getting some sun and you decide to throw some pants on and shoot a few? I can't wait for summer! Those are just a few of the things that makes being a woman archer fun.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

dougedwards said:


> It seems that we, as a society, have become desensitized to the recognition of what has been called "provocative". Some of the responses here are clear evidence of that. There is a tactic being used to justify something that might be wrong by comparing it to another readily accepted wrong. All the while men who have exhibited great discipline and self control in their lives in a quest to reach goals, such as Elliot Spitzer the former governor of New York, Mark Sanford the governor of South Carolina, and Tiger Woods the great golfer, all fall prey to an uncontrollable obsession that actually risks all that they have sacrificed for in life. Of course these three don't even come close to scratching the surface of those number of good men who have fallen prey to an erotic lure in life that most of us choose to ignore or to justify.
> 
> Martin Archery is only doing what is acceptable. We have chosen to accept it. If, by chance, someone's wife recognizes a tactic to lure men's eyes to their product by using their natural urges against them......should she be told just to get over it?? Possibly she is aware of a bigger picture than Laura's butt swinging down a dirt path. Maybe she is aware of more than just "sexism" by the use of this advertising tactic. Maybe she sees a very potentially destructive philosophy that says _if it feels good then look at it_.
> 
> We, in this country, value our freedom above almost all other things. Martin Archery is free to post any advertisement that which is legal no matter how erotic it might be. We are free to decide to bask in it's lure to catch our attention......or not. A wife is free to express her disappointment of what she feels is an inappropriate portrayal of what she had hoped to be a family activity. We as readers are free to express our opinions on the subject. With such freedoms come responsibility. We all are free to determine for ourselves if Martin Archery is acting in a responsible manner or not by the posting of this picture in their calender. But we can't responsibly do so while also ignoring the epidemic of _sexual addiction_ in this country as many of the respondents here seem to have done.



Awesome! Some folks are obviously impressed with this post.:darkbeer:

What a clearly lame attempt to use lofty wordsmithing in order to demonize something as innocent as this particular Martin Archery advertisement.

We have an "epidemic" of sexual addiction in this country? I beg to differ.

What we have is an unnatural fear instilled by religious zealots.

If by casting your eyes upon a well shaped caboose causes one to lose control of their sensibilities, the problem lies not with the vessel transporting the image, but with the observer themselves.

Some folks yearn for legislation, regulation, and religion to protect them from themselves.:doh:

Bottom line is the ad is a picture of a sweetheart of a woman who is a fantastic archer, a super great ambassador for our sport, and she just happens to be a hot chick.......that is carrying a bow, a Martin bow.

If that picture causes you to act in ways you would deem less than acceptable, then YOU should seek help for thine self.:wink:


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

"If thine eye offend thee, pluck it out"

How would you have felt if the had muslim woman dressed in full robes instead ? ?
One cannot please everyone.


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*Big Country*

Big Country, you are now my idol. maybe i'll burn forever for THAT too. but i couldn't agree with you more. the peoblem with our society is so many people yearn to be "governed" and "regulated" in what we do.

the problem with are society is the teaching that something as pleasurable as sex is evil. we don't need more suppression of our inherant "lust", we need to learn to be more understanding of them and enjoy them more freely.(ESPECIALLY WOMEN). but others like to be told what is right or wrong, usually by some fat gray-haired old man wearing a suit. or someonewearing a collar preaching in the name of some radical man who walked the earth over 2000 years ago!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Big Country said:


> Awesome! Some folks are obviously impressed with this post.:darkbeer:
> 
> What a clearly lame attempt to use lofty wordsmithing in order to demonize something as innocent as this particular Martin Archery advertisement.
> 
> ...




I read that post entirely different than you do apparently. Crafty use of logical, cogent, thought is not enough to sway my opinion. Although, it is nice to see someone able to post in an intelligent manner in an attempt to argue their point. That's quite rare in the world of AT these days, wouldn't you agree? 

But, back to the post. I don't see that post as a cry out for legislation, regulation or otherwise. I read it as reminding people that they do have personal responsibility. And that extends beyond the viewer of of a certain medium, it also extends to the producer of content distributed for public consumption.

Do I have a problem with this advertisement? Not entirely. Laura is obviously a beautiful person and from all accounts, that extends beyond the physical appearance. However, I do believe this method of advertising is objectification in a manner of speaking. But, it's to a very mild degree and the person in the advertisement is obviously a willing participant so there is really nothing wrong with it, per se. If it were my company, I would not advertise in this manner. But Terry Martin and the others involved with marketing of Martin Archery can, and have chosen otherwise. That is their decision to do so and if it works to their benefit, so be it. But just because someone chooses not to agree with the content of this advertising does not make them wrong. 

On a related note, If you don't believe that there is an epidemic of sexual addiction in this country, that is your right to that opinion. I would suggest making a pass through the world of popular culture. I suggest you would have a completely different opinion.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

I do believe that bleeding heart liberals are going to ruin our country!! 


SCFox


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

shortarrow said:


> Big Country, you are now my idol. maybe i'll burn forever for THAT too. but i couldn't agree with you more. the peoblem with our society is so many people yearn to be "governed" and "regulated" in what we do.
> 
> the problem with are society is the teaching that something as pleasurable as sex is evil. we don't need more suppression of our inherant "lust", we need to learn to be more understanding of them and enjoy them more freely.(ESPECIALLY WOMEN). but others like to be told what is right or wrong, usually by some fat gray-haired old man wearing a suit. or someonewearing a collar preaching in the name of some radical man who walked the earth over 2000 years ago!


Nothing on AT have I ever disagreed with more so than that statement.



JawsDad said:


> I read that post entirely different than you do apparently. Crafty use of logical, cogent, thought is not enough to sway my opinion. Although, it is nice to see someone able to post in an intelligent manner in an attempt to argue their point. That's quite rare in the world of AT these days, wouldn't you agree?
> 
> But, back to the post. I don't see that post as a cry out for legislation, regulation or otherwise. I read it as reminding people that they do have personal responsibility. And that extends beyond the viewer of of a certain medium, it also extends to the producer of content distributed for public consumption.
> 
> ...


 I totally agree with everything you just said JD. . . . .very well put.:wink:


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

Can someone please post that picture again?:wink:


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*huh?*



AR&BOW said:


> Nothing on AT have I ever disagreed with more so than that statement.


what's there to disagree with? many people's views on sex are based upon their religious beliefs or what the government tells them is "moral". and many religions vilify the mere thought of it. and isn't one of those religions Christianity, which hundreds of millions of people follow? and isn't that religion based upon the teachings of a man who 2000+ years ago preached "radical"(extremely different) views of what was "normal" at time?
how can you disagree with that?


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Big Country said:


> Awesome! Some folks are obviously impressed with this post.:darkbeer:
> 
> What a clearly lame attempt to use lofty wordsmithing in order to demonize something as innocent as this particular Martin Archery advertisement.
> 
> ...


I wanted to add to this, but there is nothing better to add. Plus, there is no room.:darkbeer:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

shortarrow said:


> Big Country, you are now my idol. maybe i'll burn forever for THAT too. but i couldn't agree with you more. the peoblem with our society is so many people yearn to be "governed" and "regulated" in what we do.
> 
> the problem with are society is the teaching that something as pleasurable as sex is evil. we don't need more suppression of our inherant "lust", we need to learn to be more understanding of them and enjoy them more freely.(ESPECIALLY WOMEN). but others like to be told what is right or wrong, usually by some fat gray-haired old man wearing a suit. or someonewearing a collar preaching in the name of some radical man who walked the earth over 2000 years ago!


First, thanks for the vote of confidence.:darkbeer:

Second, I hope that my post was not that misleading.....:embara:

I meant what I said in that post, but I am a regular church goer, and I firmly believe in God.

My belief does not go against my common sense though. I am fairly certain that the photo in the beginning of this thread would NOT cause my reverend to boot me from the flock, nor does the picture cause me to think of cheating on my wife, attack women, or spend money on a product I do not need or want.

If that picture did cause me to do any of those things, the problem would be with ME, not with the picture.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

lets see more pics of here :wink:


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

*reality*

Just as there is no mention of a larger butt in my post there also is no mention of ethics or morals or religion. Yet so many of the posters choose to respond as if there were. This type of diverting of an uncomfortable subject is not characteristic of only AT responders but is fairly typical of how the general population decides to deal with some difficult realities of life. "Ouch.....that makes me feel uncomfortable.....let's find someone or something to attack". The fact is that we all do it to some extent because sometimes facing reality is not what we would like to do at the moment. 

I will ask that you consider what is written. Adverse comments will not be taken as an attack in any way. They are most welcomed when they are rationally and factually based. 

Doug


----------



## scepterman30x (Oct 22, 2007)

Crunch240 said:


> I showed my wife that pic and she was not offended by it at all but then again my wife is hot enuff that it could have been her modeling for the pic instead of Laura. I could see where an insecure woman would feel threatened by a picture. Not saying anything, I am just saying!!!


Pics?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> I think I officially give up on this thread, I'm sure many of you are glad to hear that. I had hoped for a good conversation on what standards the archery world has when it comes to advertising. Most of the posts have either taken something I said out of context or simply insulted myself or my wife. No we my wife isn't jealous. No I'm not some hermit hiding from society. No I don't think this ad is terrible, I don't think Laura is terrible. I just wonder if this type of advertising is/will have a negative impact on the archery world. I'm just an average guy who loves his wife/daughter and I want the best for them. So I ask questions like this of myself, and you which perhaps I shouldn't. I'm not an easily offended person and if you think I am you don't know much about the Marine Corps! It takes a lot to get under my skin and for sure a lot more than a pic of Laura. Offended isn't the right word and if I used it in earlier posts I apologize. I find it just more questionable than anything. It made me ask the question that was in my original post. I will continue to ask questions like this. Not standing for anything is standing for nothing. I just want to make sure I'm standing in the right place. I have found that standing with the majority is usually the wrong place. So if nothing else this post has at least shown me where the majority is. I joined the Marine Corps because they have the highest standards and they are the best fighting force on earth. I try to apply that to my personal life. I don't expect everyone to have my same beliefs. But above all I love freedom. So you are all free to disagree as much as you wish. Thanks for a the replies and hope you all have a great Christmas. And to all the Marines out there. Semper Fi
> 
> Jon




Thank you for your service to this GREAT country Jon. :thumbs_up


----------



## ezrollin (Dec 17, 2009)

Jfrisener: I don't find that particular photo offensive,but I do know where you're coming from.It's the same thing with car mags. barely clothed women all over the cover,what's that got to do with cars.If I wanted to see naked women I'd have bought a playboy instead of a car magazine.Unfortunately we live in a society that is easily influenced,I mean do you really buy you sneakers because some jock endorses them?Millions do!Now don't misunderstand me I like women and yes I have looked at a playboy mag although I don' buy them.I'm not trying to be a hypocrite,just saying that if a naked woman or jocks endorsment get you to buy a product you need to rethink things.Hell,instead of giving millions for an endorsments just give me a discount and I'm more likely to buy your product!


----------



## carybcom (Oct 28, 2009)

*The marketing strategy worked...*

because we're talking about Martin archery. :darkbeer:


----------



## skybolt (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, at least the Viagra commercials aren't showing 2 guys hugging.


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*agreed*



ezrollin said:


> Jfrisener: I don't find that particular photo offensive,but I do know where you're coming from.It's the same thing with car mags. barely clothed women all over the cover,what's that got to do with cars.If I wanted to see naked women I'd have bought a playboy instead of a car magazine.Unfortunately we live in a society that is easily influenced,I mean do you really buy you sneakers because some jock endorses them?Millions do!Now don't misunderstand me I like women and yes I have looked at a playboy mag although I don' buy them.I'm not trying to be a hypocrite,just saying that if a naked woman or jocks endorsment get you to buy a product you need to rethink things.Hell,instead of giving millions for an endorsments just give me a discount and I'm more likely to buy your product!


i do agree with you on this. i PERSONALLY don't like ads like that in archery/hunting magazines. i just think as a whole, society is pretty darn dumb. but i am not "offended" by it in any way, shape, or form? it amazes me though how people get so "star struck" by people who don't give a rat's behind about them!


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

*MARTIN!!* :jam:

I have the Mag's with that picture on them and it's not that big of a deal to me or my wife. Besides my wife say's "It's about time they put a picture of me on their magazine" :chortle: It's all in fun though. Martin has great CS and has been around for a loooooong time  Laura is a model and that's what they do, take pic's of different angles. No different than taking the family to a water park and watching someone walk off into the sunset with even LESS clothing on


----------



## Hoyt1945 (Nov 30, 2006)

Good Ad


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

scfox said:


> i do believe that bleeding heart liberals are going to ruin our country!!
> 
> 
> Scfox


+1!


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Jfriesner said:


> Let me start with my disclaimer so as to avoid, hopefully, some flaming. I am in no way suggesting any of the following: boy-coting martin archery, that they do not make quality bows, that anyone who owns a martin is less of an archer, that this type of advertising should be banned in any way, that laura is a lesser woman, or that enjoying Martin's advertising is wrong.
> 
> Now to my point. I got the mail today and walked in the house and dropped the mail off on the coffee table. A few seconds later I hear my wife say, "whats this all about?" I look back at her and I see she is looking at my Petersons bow hunting magazine, she is looking at the back so I can see the cover. My first reaction was cool. Since I just bought her a Mathews mustang for christmas I was happy to see her take some interest in the magazine. Well it wasn't all good news. She turned the magazine around and the picture below was what she was speaking of. Her next phrase was, "glad you didn't buy me a Martin." I also have a 7 week old daughter that some day will be getting into archery.
> 
> ...


I'd say your wife has some issues if that ad bothers her. I put my issue
on the counter in front of my wife just to see if she would say something.
It didn't bother her a bit.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

If ads like this is all our society has to worry about, I think we have nothing to worry about. I do not know Laura and have only seen pictures, but everyone says she is a nice person. There is nothing offensive that I see. Sorry if I ruffle some feathers, but there are many things far worse in our society than this ad.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

Our Society has far more to worry about than this ad. I do not know Laura, but I consistently hear she is a nice person. I cannot believe this ad offends anyone, man or woman. You can go to the beach or the local pool during the summer and see far more than this. If this ruffles feathers I'm sorry, but I stand by my statement.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is some more offensive material:teeth:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEMU0gyeyMs


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I'd much rather have my kid see that than someone blowing out another's person's brains on the CIS trailer, the latest movie trailer, etc. etc...


----------



## Vinyari (Feb 10, 2007)

I can't beleive this thread even got started, you guys really need to get a life if an ad like this offends you. Watch tv during any evening and I guarantee you'll see worse than this. You have a godd looking woman holding a bow as she walks down a gravel road?????? big deal. Good thing she's not getting railed by some guy while the bow is leaning against the bed; bet ya'd have lots to say then hey!!!!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Vinyari said:


> Watch tv during any evening and I guarantee you'll see worse than this.



Watch daytime soap-opera's on TV and you'll see a lot more T&A.


----------



## Vinyari (Feb 10, 2007)

bet his wife doesn't mind watching soaps????


----------



## IrishnId (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a hard time seeing anything wrong with more clothing than you will see at most public swimming pools? My two bits. Keep shooting Laura.


----------



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

Give it a rest.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I didn't read the pages of replies but this was the first thing that came to my mind after reading the OP's first post.....

Tasteless?? Heck I got my magazine and it didn't even have smell let alone taste :thumbs_do Martin needs to at LEAST have one of them odor flaps in their ads like the perfume companies do


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

*12,120*

12,120 *Martin Archery* thread views, I don't think this type of marketing works at all.....! :chortle:


----------



## skybolt (Apr 29, 2008)

I want to be offended again. Send more, send more!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nn0nj-9GAQ&NR=1


----------



## 05-BTOG (May 20, 2006)

Yes it's offensive.

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Takeyouthhuntin (Aug 8, 2009)

*If i cant show to my fatherless kids*

How about this selling without it and lets see how many are sold.If i cant show it to my fatherless kids in my outdoors outreach program then i cant recommend it.


----------



## Sam_Adams (Dec 30, 2009)

Personally I like that ad 

But it's no worse than all of the marketing that goes out towards women in their gossip magazines or for beauty products. 

I think the female form is the best work of art ever made, so it makes perfect sense why martin would want to use it in an ad.

Hey, even sports cars have been designed based on the shape of womens' hips and curves. It's appeals to men


----------



## Hank LX (Sep 1, 2006)

Honestly, I think it is a good add.

I don't shoot a Martin Bow but applaud them for not making this tawdry or cheap. 
It shows a confident woman and her bow... nothing wrong with that.
And she has the skills to back it up so what's the problem???

Would you prefer some barbie chick that isn't necessarily a good archer with a heavy camo coat on? 
Sitting over the best Buck money could buy?


----------



## imollie (Feb 21, 2009)

I get your question. I don't see an issue with this calendar or this type of advertisement. I have used her and Tiffany (and others) to show my wife that archery is for anyone. My wife is about to get her first bow and my 8 year old daughter can't wait to learn to shoot. I can understand you wife's thoughts and I understand your question. My ladies didn't have a problem with it.


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

**

So how is everyone tonight?
I think I'll post some pics of my deer.....is that ok?

XOXOX
L


----------



## Vinyari (Feb 10, 2007)

great lookin deer Laura, Gratz


----------



## Stroketech (Jul 20, 2009)

*Wow*

Me likey!


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

Taste less? Oh contraire!

Good on ya L, nice buck.

C ya around cyber space.:shade:

Choo Choo,
G


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

archeryis4girlz said:


> So how is everyone tonight?
> I think I'll post some pics of my deer.....is that ok?
> 
> XOXOX
> L


For [email protected] sakes! no vail?............ neck exposed!............ what will the children think?


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

It's no different than anything else today.Less clothes means the posibility of more money some where along the line.You don't think brittney spears and other girls sold all those albums strickly on her/their voice do ya.....I like to see pretty ladies as much as the next guy.....but i can settle on a pretty girl in full camo.Never thought the less clothing thing would enter the hunting world....but it has i guess.Jodi on higher ground is a nice looking lady in camo pants and shirt.


----------



## WFO_Racer (Oct 13, 2009)

Good thing the OP does not live at the beach. I live in Southern California on the sand. We see awesome looking girls wearing next to nothing almost everyday ( of course we also see what we call, in-landers those who don't live in the neighborhood and tourists who should never wear a bikini as well sadly). One of the local pastimes is watching the wives who bltch at their husbands for admiring the talent walking around. Usually it's because the wife is either a plain Jane or plump with self esteem issues. Those poor bas tards

Maybe the OP is Amish otherwise why would the picture be any issue at all.


----------



## Ezbite (Oct 12, 2009)

archeryis4girlz said:


> So how is everyone tonight?
> I think I'll post some pics of my deer.....is that ok?
> 
> XOXOX
> L


nuthin else to do huh?lol


----------



## TripleJ (Dec 24, 2008)

On one hand, I don't think the ad is trashy or classless; it's not even close to as racy as most of the mainstream magazines out there today. On the other hand, I have always kind have looked down at Martin for their adds. I know that sex sells in advertising, but if you have to use it to sell archery equipment, than maybe you need to increase the appeal of your archery equipment.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Glad to hear that so many have noticed our new ad. Sales are up over 20% in 2009 and hope to have a similar increase in 2010. We are also on track to double the dealers for the Rytera line this year. 
Laura will be attending many shows and other events to promote our products and charities she is involved in. 
We are also working on some new target colors including some for the ladies.


----------



## 2 blue ducks (Sep 9, 2006)

Trilithon said:


> Just showed the wife your post and the pic ... complete opposite response, she wanted to see more pics.
> 
> I didn't see anyone holding a gun to her head or a bow in this case forcing her to take the pic, and I would guess she has final say as to if it was used publicly.
> 
> ...


Can she even see threw that peep???????????????? No comment on the words in the Quote just the picture. I really doesnt look like she can see threw the peep


----------



## dougkellermann (Feb 16, 2009)

My wife looks like the Martin Girl in the picture. And she wears a bikini. I see nothing wrong with that.

Now I dont know how practical a bikini top hunting would be. :darkbeer:


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

im sorry woman are beautiful creatures and are meant to be looked at,and if it sells a bow who cares shes hot.some of you guys need to get a pair of balls or get them back from your wives!lol


----------



## ken l (Jan 7, 2006)

hey see more skin then that in some stores when buying food.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

dougkellermann said:


> My wife looks like the Martin Girl in the picture. And she wears a bikini. I see nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Now I dont know how practical a bikini top hunting would be. :darkbeer:


lol. maybe gator hunting in Florida. They do make them in camo ya know.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Jfriesner said:


> Let me start with my disclaimer so as to avoid, hopefully, some flaming. I am in no way suggesting any of the following: boy-coting martin archery, that they do not make quality bows, that anyone who owns a martin is less of an archer, that this type of advertising should be banned in any way, that laura is a lesser woman, or that enjoying Martin's advertising is wrong.
> 
> Now to my point. I got the mail today and walked in the house and dropped the mail off on the coffee table. A few seconds later I hear my wife say, "whats this all about?" I look back at her and I see she is looking at my Petersons bow hunting magazine, she is looking at the back so I can see the cover. My first reaction was cool. Since I just bought her a Mathews mustang for christmas I was happy to see her take some interest in the magazine. Well it wasn't all good news. She turned the magazine around and the picture below was what she was speaking of. Her next phrase was, "glad you didn't buy me a Martin." I also have a 7 week old daughter that some day will be getting into archery.
> 
> ...


...and you probably go to Walmart and stare at the Miley Cyrus posters.


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*shame*

shame on you Laura for that picture with your deer. that neck line is quite low. now i am afraid my neighbor is gonna rape my dog if he sees it.

BTW. nice buck, are you getting it mounted with the velvet?


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

**



shortarrow said:


> shame on you Laura for that picture with your deer. that neck line is quite low. now i am afraid my neighbor is gonna rape my dog if he sees it.
> 
> BTW. nice buck, are you getting it mounted with the velvet?


I know I know...I am just the worst person alive......
Yes sir he will be mounted in velvet...I can't wait to get him back. Good thing no one was around when I was bow fishing.....or when I go fly fishing when it's 105 out......LOLOL Duh! people are sooooooooooooo funny!!! pst!!!!!(funny means something else) 

L
XOXOX


----------



## arrow chucker (Dec 15, 2009)

Well I didn't read all the replys but my two cents is this. 
Money!! Lets face it, its the male market that buys archery products in mass quantities. The "Hunter" market is the bulk of archery sales (In volume not price level). Lets put these two facts together, and what you have is a hell of a lot of male bowhunters.
Martin has decided to attack this market with a little (what was once called) "cheesecake" marketing. Its been all done before for many products. And....it works. It truly grabs your attention, whether in a negative or positive way. 
Have you ever noticed how those little subscription flyers fall out of a magazine when your reading it? Its done on purpose so you have to pick it up and "notice" it. 
I'll bet everyone on this site has noticed Martin advertising thats for sure. Hell, I'm even thinking of dropping her a line to get an autograph (lol).
I do however see your point in regards to taste. But maybe we are confusing something here. Taste is truly objective, and depends on many factors such as culture and opinion. My personal opinion is that the Martin adds are not offensive at all just sexy (lol). I'll tell you that in Quebec (I'm from Montreal) they are considered to be extremly tame.

Image is everything.....Look at the new Hoyt Carbon bows with the wild twisting in the riser. Is it required? No. But is it sexy? Yeah sure why not.

I know what you mean about the wife seing something like that though. I always have to make sure my "Bow and Arrow" and "Bowhunter" magazines are placed face up on the table. Don't ned the headaches (lol)


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*Oh man.......*

I just thought of something...
You know that show "Biggest Loser"?

I believe it's on NBC.....anyway........ you know that part where the contestants have to weigh in everyweek? Do you think they are selling sex there? Maybe we should all evaluate where our minds are? If it's in the gutter then it's in the gutter...good job for admitting it. If you are just being "I don't put my pants on the same way you do everyday" well then yikes is all I have to say. Being nice and helping people is one of the most important things anyone can do. Maybe the "I don't put my pants on the same way you do" people should take the time they spend not being nice and BE NICE! but remember...I said maybe 

L

ps look at my avatar....I'm selling sex AND dead fish!!!! Yummy!!!!


----------



## bartl17 (Jun 27, 2007)

Laura, that's a great buck. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

archeryis4girlz said:


> I just thought of something...
> You know that show "Biggest Loser"?
> 
> I believe it's on NBC.....anyway........ you know that part where the contestants have to weigh in everyweek? Do you think they are selling sex there? Maybe we should all evaluate where our minds are? If it's in the gutter then it's in the gutter...good job for admitting it. If you are just being "I don't put my pants on the same way you do everyday" well then yikes is all I have to say. Being nice and helping people is one of the most important things anyone can do. Maybe the "I don't put my pants on the same way you do" people should take the time they spend not being nice and BE NICE! but remember...I said maybe
> ...


just by reading these post i can tell she has to be mad chill to hang out with. 

dont worry about the post of some people. always the group of politically correct fun suckers that over think everything.

also nice buck:thumbs_up


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

My wife gave me a poster of Laura for Christmas!


----------



## mcpdk9 (Jul 20, 2005)

I like the ads. Laura is a beautiful woman and a little eye candy catches our eyes to look at the ads.


----------



## DMS1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the OP is man card violation!


----------



## skybolt (Apr 29, 2008)

I thought she had too many cloths on. You ought to see my e-mails. I'm a perv!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, this thread is still alive.

That's great. Any more pictures that need an opinion about tasteless or not? I'm happy to help.


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

Laura's gorgeous, she hunts, she's a class act, and she's an AT member... what else could you ask for when looking for a woman to advertise your archery product? Nothing wrong with some good marketing. Would you rather see some dude that hunts high fence with his scent lok clothing on and a kruncher in his hand? standing upon his Lonewolf stand with a deer view mirror?


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Link to new downlaod calendar. There will be a new 2010-2011 printed calendar available soon.



Martin Archery said:


> View the 2010 Calendar Online By Clicking here.
> 
> Download the Highres version by Clicking Here
> Download the Lowres version by Clicking Here


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

archeryhistory said:


> Link to new downlaod calendar. There will be a new 2010-2011 printed calendar available soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

I love Space Invaders:wink:


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

Those adds with Laura and Martins history make me love the Martin company. Thumbs up to Martins advertising department ....


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Archer917 said:


> archeryhistory said:
> 
> 
> > Link to new downlaod calendar. There will be a new 2010-2011 printed calendar available soon.
> ...


----------



## PREDATOR JIM (Oct 6, 2005)

*This tread is still going*

Wow that dude opened a can of worms. I read this around Thanks Giving. Women in archery adds have been happening since the mid 1960s. On the cover of Archery world magazine. The modle was wearing a white one peice bathing suit and at that time was tasteful and sexy ,she looked great. In the mid 1970 Pearson Archery had a win a hunt add with the Pearson modle who was wearing a cowboy hat and a black bikini top and shorts and some long boots. They did it very taste full and she was hot. I went back and looked at old archery catalogs and adds online from all manufactures and women modles and women archers have been in adds and covers of magazines for a long time. Thank you Martin. IT IS NOW 2010 AND THAT DUDE IS NOT QUITE RIGHT. HE SHOULD OF DONE HIS HOMEWORK AND LOOKED AT THE HISTORY OF ARCHERY AND MODLES. (I'll stop yelling) His Man card is now revoked He needs to grow a set of B-lls and get with the program .; I am Church going and Church loving person who likes to see the adds as long as thet are tasteful.
I met Laura at Redding two years ago she was talking a with my shooting partner. She was at the practice range getting some pointers from him and some other top Pros in the country. She was as real as they come and My girlfriend thought that she was the best role modle for young females and female archers.
Now alot of bows and guns and camo clothing are made just for women becuse of women who promote shooting sports as modles, archers and hunters. They are in magazines adds and catalogs and on TV . Bow sales and firearm sales in lite weight women sizes have gone up. This dude need get with the times. Women in archery and hunting are not going any where. I hope see more women modles and more of them. As long as done tastefully and with class.


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

Jfriesner;1056366644 But I do see something wrong with how we have turned woman into objects of our pleasure to use as we wish. [QUOTE said:


> you might "wish" it, but go ahead and try "using" one as you "wish" in no way is does a woman being desired make her agreeable to those wishes.
> 
> the "best" i ever hear is how strip clubs "degrade women". i really don't like strip clubs(go ahead and blast me guys), but the cfew times i have been to them i never saw a WOMAN being degraded, but the guys are surely fools!


----------



## tooours (Apr 19, 2008)

tasteless...no tasty...yep!


----------



## Montana Rawhide (Jul 13, 2006)

I've never seen any of Martin's or Laura's pictures and/or advertising that wasn't done in good taste. Peterson's mag is too good to have anything in or on their mag that they thought would be trouble either.


----------



## killerchris (Dec 18, 2006)

Because of here I now shot 3 Martins!


----------



## rrrrrrkevin (Dec 30, 2009)

she is HOT

heres a better picture though if anyone has a problem with hot women in advertising


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

maybe they're still angry they got shot down by the cheerleader in high school and you're their outlet?:dontknow:


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

at one time, Archery History showed an old ad from BEAR, i believe, in which the model was topless. were people up in arms over that one at all? seemed quite old, when things were even more puritanical. she was quite "perky", but no Laura. that was another example of an ad i dislike in archery, just like Martin's ads. but in no way am i offended by it and don't loose any respect for the model or company. actually i applaud them and believe they should have the RIGHT to go even farther.


----------



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

Dude u got way too much free time to waste it on a post like this./sorry


----------



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

Beauty is in the eye of I wanna hold her:wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

all I can say is JF, you married your wife, good luck with that. Im sure your very happy.Laura and Martin have a great advertising campaign/direction/strategy going. 

I like to read 3 Bow ads. Hoyt, because its my brand.
Martin, because of Laura...and 
Mathews for ammusement and just to see how far Matt has stretched the truth this time.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Got my IBO yearbook...and there was that NASTY Martin ad! :mg: Right out there for God and everybody to see! Oh the shame of it  Oh to what depths the IBO has now sunk...maybe if I keep looking at it it will disappear. That's what I'm gonna do, look at it till it disappears or I go blind.


----------



## dave cole (Mar 29, 2007)

*Talk about disgusting!!!*

Somehow, in the process of trying to find out what differences there might be between the 2009 Alien Xs and the 2010 AXs, I found myself on Page 4 of this thread. I don't care one way or another about the picture of Laura (thought it was GREAT), but was interested in others' opinions on the subject - and like many others was surprised at the variety of thoughts on the subject! 

By the time I got to Page 4, my brain suddenly jumped a cog or two (probably due to the word "bikini" being mentioned so many times) and a memory from 2004 popped into my head. Talk about disgusting! 

Out came the SimpleTech portable drive and sure enough, there they were - something truly disgusting - in a bikini. What was I thinking in keeping them???

He'd been wearing it all day (under his tee shirt) just waiting for the opportunity at the end of the shoot. He muttered something about how hot it was, and off came the tee! Gag!

Just thought I'd address the "double standard" issue that came up so often in this thread! How many bow(s) do you think this might sell???


----------



## skybolt (Apr 29, 2008)

If you don't like looking at good looking girls you might think about subscribing to "blue boy". I personally have stones and prefer looking at good looking women.


----------



## haus (Dec 22, 2009)

I guess the original poster wont visiting many bikini barista stands......


post #505 ukey:


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*well*



killerchris said:


> Because of here I now shot 3 Martins!


did you buy any of them though?


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Dave, you're a looker but I don't mean that in a good way, LOL.


----------



## dave cole (Mar 29, 2007)

*Not me!!*

AK,

Hey, I was the photographer - not the "model!!" I just hope no one sees it who may recognize him and tell him!! I'll be waay up S-Creek if that happens!ukey:


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

Im confused: What is acutally being advertised

is it ?

A: Laura Promoting Martin Archery.

B Martin Archery Promoting Laura.

C. Both A + B

D none of the above


----------



## MarkL (Apr 14, 2009)

*Options*



Jfriesner said:


> Let me start with my disclaimer so as to avoid, hopefully, some flaming. I am in no way suggesting any of the following: boy-coting martin archery, that they do not make quality bows, that anyone who owns a martin is less of an archer, that this type of advertising should be banned in any way, that laura is a lesser woman, or that enjoying Martin's advertising is wrong.
> 
> Now to my point. I got the mail today and walked in the house and dropped the mail off on the coffee table. A few seconds later I hear my wife say, "whats this all about?" I look back at her and I see she is looking at my Petersons bow hunting magazine, she is looking at the back so I can see the cover. My first reaction was cool. Since I just bought her a Mathews mustang for christmas I was happy to see her take some interest in the magazine. Well it wasn't all good news. She turned the magazine around and the picture below was what she was speaking of. Her next phrase was, "glad you didn't buy me a Martin." I also have a 7 week old daughter that some day will be getting into archery.
> 
> ...


First of all, I'll declare my bias - great shot and ad! Perhaps not terribly original, but effective and, IMO, tasteful.
Second, you and your wife have options, for instance:
1. Stop buying any magazines etc. that include such ads (or other 'tasteless' ones);
2. If it is truly just your wife that is offended, then simply have her not look at these magazines;
3. If you are truly and deeply offended, write to Martin and let them know how you feel.
It's a free and market driven world. Martin is free to so advertise and you and your wife are free to not buy the magazines or Martin products.

Cool that you raised the issue. I'm all for free speech.


----------



## HideawayArchery (Dec 18, 2008)

DFArcher said:


> I like Martin's advertising....the women I have talked to about it, family members and a few others like it also. To me their advertising is kind of a throw back. It used to be a lot more acceptable to use pretty girls in main stream ad campaigns than it is now. Martin thinks it works for them or they would change directions. I say good for them, I am tired of people whining that they are offended about this or that. The world and especially our country are getting way too *PC (politically correct)* for me.


I agree:set1_applaud:


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

my wife knows she is beautiful! She sees her ads in the mags and always comments on her beauty.

You can't but help not to stare at her photos.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Her own show?*

How much longer until she gets her own hunting show?

It's a matter of time until some production company take a chance.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Its a chance I'd be willing to take...especially if I owned a production company.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

buckchaser86 said:


> Its a chance I'd be willing to take...especially if I owned a production company.


i have to think she has been approached by now.

Bill Jordan or someone with a show.........

The perfect guy to do it would be......Huntley Ritter. Anyone know Huntleys phone #. I'll call!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

RT1 said:


> i have to think she has been approached by now.
> 
> Bill Jordan or someone with a show.........
> 
> The perfect guy to do it would be......Huntley Ritter. Anyone know Huntleys phone #. I'll call!


anyone else


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Is that a firecat shes using?


----------



## matthews85 (Sep 10, 2008)

Jfriesner said:


> Let me start with my disclaimer so as to avoid, hopefully, some flaming. I am in no way suggesting any of the following: boy-coting martin archery, that they do not make quality bows, that anyone who owns a martin is less of an archer, that this type of advertising should be banned in any way, that laura is a lesser woman, or that enjoying Martin's advertising is wrong.
> 
> Now to my point. I got the mail today and walked in the house and dropped the mail off on the coffee table. A few seconds later I hear my wife say, "whats this all about?" I look back at her and I see she is looking at my Petersons bow hunting magazine, she is looking at the back so I can see the cover. My first reaction was cool. Since I just bought her a Mathews mustang for christmas I was happy to see her take some interest in the magazine. Well it wasn't all good news. She turned the magazine around and the picture below was what she was speaking of. Her next phrase was, "glad you didn't buy me a Martin." I also have a 7 week old daughter that some day will be getting into archery.
> 
> ...


have you seen the movie the hangover? you are that guy in the beginning that likes to worry. you need to get out more


----------



## Meathntr (Sep 30, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that ad, maybe you should get out more often. Jealousy will kill a hunt.


----------



## JL C (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks fine to me !
Women always buy things advertised by sexy models ! Why should archery equip be any different ?


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Live and let Live...far more important things to worrie about...IMO...
just so funny she is so classy..can not see how anyone could see her other
wise.......

bigbucks170


----------



## nysparticus (Jan 22, 2007)

*Opinions are healthy*

Your wife has a opinion and that is great as we do need all types but it is clear that Martin is doing several things with the add:

1. Appealing to the majority of the archery world. I think the number is something like 65% male.

2. Empowering women archers. The add exudes a female archer doing what she wants feeling comfortable in the outdoors. I get it.

Not sure its worth anyone getting upset over but being a male I could also be biased.

Seems people worry about the wrong things these days "ever since 911 and people have gotten so uptight ...Thanks alot Bin Laden"


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

txcookie said:


> is that a firecat shes using?


warthog


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

nysparticus said:


> 1. Appealing to the majority of the archery world. I think the number is something like 65% male.


wow. i would suspect it to be even much higher than THAT???:mg:


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

*Laura Francese & Martin Archery*

Well at least I'm glad to see that their model is an active archer and not a pretender.

I've seen so many product lines get sold and the model has nothing to do with the product.

KUDOS to Laura and Martin Archery in this respect.


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

Also check out the Mathew's bow girls.

They have more than one!


----------



## 1ARRO (Jun 28, 2007)

My girl friend loves the ad and it makes her want to get into archery. I also like the ads. Even Fred Bear used to advertise in Playboy. Hope it sells a lot of Martins.


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Victoria's Secret*

My wife got the Newest Victoria's Secret Magazine last month. It was covered in models just wearing underwear and nighties. She was very upset and said she will never wear underwear or a bra again.

LOL: My wife actual saw the picture on the back of the magazine and told me she wanted some of those sexy camo pants, I am sure most women aren't affended by this sort of thing, But my wife also asked for new Camo's for Christmas so mabee she is just into that kind of thing more than most. I know that I liked seeing that nicely shaped rearend on the bow of the magazine. OPPS! I mean Nicely shaped bow on the rearend of the magazine. 

P.S. Still does not make me want to buy a Martin but I did go check out there website after seeing the add.:mg:


----------



## JamesWest (Jan 25, 2010)

Jfriesner said:


> This doesn't even make sense. Of course there is worse out there but that is a terrible way to measure what is right or wrong, good or bad, tasteless or tasteful. Because there is always something worse. There is worse everywhere but if I walked in church wearing my thong I think most would agree that is tasteless. Not just about where you can find worse.


Well, she is not going to church, and as for Laura Francese. she has the skills to do an ad however she wants. If she had no problem with, Oh my gosh!! the archery world seeing her partially bare back then why do you. I see the military iniform- is this not the kind of FREEDOM we enjoy and that you fight for in this country? ...Welcome to the United States Of The Offended.

Does the USO not send over a Very Sexy Girl for every show to entertain the troops?! What does that have to do with War or tanks or Killing people? I support our troops, but You need a reality check.


----------



## longshot1154 (Sep 24, 2009)

*wow*



Jfriesner said:


> Just arrived here in beautiful Alexandria, MN for the ball. Yes I am well aware the Marine Corps birthday is Nov 10th but every unit celebrates at different times. Can't have all our Marines partying all at once, imagine the chaos!
> 
> Luckily they have internet here, wasn't expecting that.. So I will make a post before I head out to have some fun. I will start by saying I have made and said some contradicting things throughout this thread. It is hard to keep things straight when you are still forming your own belief and trying to debate it at the same time. In retrospect I should not have even used an actual picture to start my thread because everyone just keeps focusing on that one picture instead of discussing the greater question that I attempted to raise. I will try once more.
> 
> ...


I was reading every post until this one however you just lost me. If you really think that Columbine, the Virginia tech shooting, and the Red Lake shooting were the results of video games, there is no reason for me to read any more of your posts, as you are misguided. I also like the way that you blame woman for the downfall of society because of what they wear. Please don't bother to reply to this, as I will not be viewing this post again.


----------



## wapitibowman (Jan 13, 2006)

*America*



Jfriesner said:


> Just arrived here in beautiful Alexandria, MN for the ball. Yes I am well aware the Marine Corps birthday is Nov 10th but every unit celebrates at different times. Can't have all our Marines partying all at once, imagine the chaos!
> 
> Luckily they have internet here, wasn't expecting that.. So I will make a post before I head out to have some fun. I will start by saying I have made and said some contradicting things throughout this thread. It is hard to keep things straight when you are still forming your own belief and trying to debate it at the same time. In retrospect I should not have even used an actual picture to start my thread because everyone just keeps focusing on that one picture instead of discussing the greater question that I attempted to raise. I will try once more.
> 
> ...



It is nice to see someone stand up for what they believe in. We have become way too liberal, way too blind, way too okay with immorality and indeceny. It is our fault as a people. We have come to accept and applaud inappropriate behavior. We have people posting comments like, "deal with it", "it's not that bad", etc. Maybe we don't want to deal with it! Maybe we don't want to be apathetic! How are we to change our declining country our declining morals if we don't demand something different? Instead we just sit back and say we have to look at it because that's the way it is. We are the problem. We have made it tasteful and good. True beauty is modesty. I was going to sit back and not say anything, but something inside me couldn't let this go without saying what I feel. It is absolutely crazy that Jfriesner is getting beat up for being moral and decent. We are on a steady moral decline. Look around you, talk to your parents or grandparents and ask them what is decent. Don't sit idly by and do nothing and pretend this change is good. Don't fool yourself and pretend this is freedom of expression. This country is losing the freedoms it was founded upon. 

Wapitibowman


----------



## Vinyari (Feb 10, 2007)

you religious zelots need to get a life


----------



## Valhalla 1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow. I tried to read this whole thread, but couldn't make it. What amazes me the most is how poor the level of reading comprehension is among those responding. People are openly hostile because someone observed his wife's reaction to an ad, and formed a question about how others, specifically women, see the same ad. Five hundred and thirty-four posts later, and precious few here even _tried_ to answer the question. 

I know my wife well enough to know she would feel the same way. I don't agree, but it doesn't bother me that she or anyone would feel that way.


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

wapitibowman said:


> It is nice to see someone stand up for what they believe in. We have become way too liberal, way too blind, way too okay with immorality and indeceny. It is our fault as a people. We have come to accept and applaud inappropriate behavior. We have people posting comments like, "deal with it", "it's not that bad", etc. Maybe we don't want to deal with it! Maybe we don't want to be apathetic! How are we to change our declining country our declining morals if we don't demand something different? Instead we just sit back and say we have to look at it because that's the way it is. We are the problem. We have made it tasteful and good. True beauty is modesty. I was going to sit back and not say anything, but something inside me couldn't let this go without saying what I feel. It is absolutely crazy that Jfriesner is getting beat up for being moral and decent. We are on a steady moral decline. Look around you, talk to your parents or grandparents and ask them what is decent. Don't sit idly by and do nothing and pretend this change is good. Don't fool yourself and pretend this is freedom of expression. This country is losing the freedoms it was founded upon.
> 
> Wapitibowman


problem is, what YOU see as "indecent" or "immoral", someone else might see as beautiful and pleasurable. AND WHAT IS WRONG WITH THAT??? How does that hurt You? So why shouldn't people do it. A well educated, INTELLIGENT woman may enjoy sleeping with a different person every night. If she enjoys that and is okay with it, why should that bother YOU. who are YOU to say what is moral? maybe if people weren't always so worried about what everyone else is doing and would thake care of themselves, we would be a lot happier planet. especially sex, two people giving each other extreme pleasure, how can that be a "bad" thing. what makes it a "bad" thing is those 2 people are choosing for themselves and not following the lead of some church or government and therefore those groups lose some control over others. it's the same with drugs, gambling, prostitution, enjoying violent sports, etc. seems to me, those people are enjoying it and benefiting from it without bothering those who choose not too indulge. the "indulgers" aren't offended by those who don't, so why do those who choose not to enjoy these thing have such a problem with those who do? people are so overrun with "mind control" from an early age that they can't think for themselves. and that control is always for the most part maintained through FEAR. there are far greater forces that will ruin this country than people becoming more open with and enjoying sex more freely! you say "we have come to applaud INAPPROPRIATE behavior". someone else may feel and believe we have come to applaud very APPROPRIATE behavior. what makes your feelings better than someone elses? what makes YOU right and others WRONG?? that, to me, is quite an arrogant personality trait!


----------



## jgory (Aug 28, 2005)

My wife thinks she's got a great bod !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bravesfan (Jun 5, 2009)

The women that dont like these ads are the ones who seem to make 3-4 runs to dunkin doughnuts and to mcdonalds a day and weigh 350lbs on the hoof.


----------



## Valhalla 1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bravesfan said:


> The women that dont like these ads are the ones who seem to make 3-4 runs to dunkin doughnuts and to mcdonalds a day and weigh 350lbs on the hoof.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

Vinyari said:


> you religious zelots need to get a life


Ya women are objects just like my bows. There is nothing wrong with objectifying willing women. My wife approves of my desires heck everyone has done it even fred bear so it must be right. Every woman is here to fullfill my natural urges I am a man and they are here for me !!!


----------



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

Tasteless? She looks delicious......:tongue:


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

Vinyari said:


> you religious zelots need to get a life


Ya women are objects just like my bows. There is nothing wrong with objectifying willing women. My wife approves of my desires and heck everyone has done it even fred bear so it must be right. Every woman is here to satisfy me visually and physically. :wink:

Who needs to be more open minded here ?


----------



## skybolt (Apr 29, 2008)

Bravesfan said:


> The women that dont like these ads are the ones who seem to make 3-4 runs to dunkin doughnuts and to mcdonalds a day and weigh 350lbs on the hoof.





KIT-HAN-NE Flinger said:


> Ya women are objects just like my bows. There is nothing wrong with objectifying willing women. My wife approves of my desires heck everyone has done it even fred bear so it must be right. Every woman is here to fullfill my natural urges I am a man and they are here for me !!!





frankensteel said:


> Tasteless? She looks delicious......:tongue:





KIT-HAN-NE Flinger said:


> Ya women are objects just like my bows. There is nothing wrong with objectifying willing women. My wife approves of my desires and heck everyone has done it even fred bear so it must be right. Every woman is here to satisfy me visually and physically. :wink:
> 
> Who needs to be more open minded here ?


I love these guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## roofer (Dec 13, 2005)

you have to be kidding. mr p.w.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I dont shoot Martin and never have but then again I never even shot one. There is no dealer around me. This sort of advertising doesn't bother me at all! If anything they dont show enough. Sorry if that offends anyone but thats how I feel.


----------



## sbalger (Feb 15, 2007)

*...just had to say.*

The original poster, _just trying to get the opinion of AT_, has created a mini-viral ad campaign for Martin that asks one question over and over and over again: 

​*Would you consider shooting a Martin bow?*

For the Martin owners, the obvious answer is *YES*.

For the non-martin owners, the answer might be NO, but they _still _think about the question and come up with a reply. If they give NO as their reply, and then EXPLAIN why--_Martin has hundreds of answers to study and determine how they can improve their unique product lines and change the 'non-martin' minds._

Whether Laura's back cover ad is tasteless is a moot point. It's a matter of opinion.

few people "enjoy" advertising. My 2 year old started singing "5 dollar, 5 dollar, 5 dollar (footlong)" yesterday. 

--Does anyone think Subway had their marketing department write that song for the enjoyment of their prospects? Or did they make it hypnotically catchy so it has STAYING POWER?

Regardless of personal opinion: Laura's Ad's have staying power. She'll be gracing basement walls and remain tacked to 2x4's in the garage long after many ATer's have sold their bows in the classifieds.

Viva la STAYING POWER! 

It's a great ad. That's a fact.

Now tell me about another advertisment that has created such a long thread on AT?

I don't remember seing one.:shade:


----------



## gabe_yalch (Mar 25, 2011)

Jfriesner said:


> Let me start with my disclaimer so as to avoid, hopefully, some flaming. I am in no way suggesting any of the following: boy-coting martin archery, that they do not make quality bows, that anyone who owns a martin is less of an archer, that this type of advertising should be banned in any way, that laura is a lesser woman, or that enjoying Martin's advertising is wrong.
> 
> Now to my point. I got the mail today and walked in the house and dropped the mail off on the coffee table. A few seconds later I hear my wife say, "whats this all about?" I look back at her and I see she is looking at my Petersons bow hunting magazine, she is looking at the back so I can see the cover. My first reaction was cool. Since I just bought her a Mathews mustang for christmas I was happy to see her take some interest in the magazine. Well it wasn't all good news. She turned the magazine around and the picture below was what she was speaking of. Her next phrase was, "glad you didn't buy me a Martin." I also have a 7 week old daughter that some day will be getting into archery.
> 
> ...



IM ACTUALLY HEADING OUT TO BUY A MARTIN AND TRASH MY BOWTECH TODAY BECAUSE OF THIS !!!!.... lol jk i see where your coming from and somewhat agree with you but in this society unfortunately this is not bad at all compared to to what they could have done


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

passinthrough12 said:


> I can see where your coming from, but i dont see that its that big of a deal, all you can see is her back. If you went to any public beach you would see much more than that.


But how many women go to tournament or bow hunting trip wearing what she wears for the ads ?

If it is swimwear ads for the beach, she is perfectly attired. But not for bowhunting or tournament.

And I will not advise my daughter to go to a tournament or bow hunting trip wearing what she wears. It is not a Laura issue, but the advertiser is trying to use femine appeal to get men to buy more bows. And that is just not being family oriented on an archery/bowhunting magazine publication such as the Petersen bow hunting magazine.

I think the OP is absolutely correct that this kind of ads drives women away from the sport.


----------



## gabe_yalch (Mar 25, 2011)

firemanstokes said:


> if anyone is offended by that picture, they must have one helluva hard time with life today!!! Look around you its everywhere......i suggest locking yourself in the house, never turn on the tv, or come outside, you will get offended.....!tmo



ps do not go to any lake on any holiday or you will have a heart attack if this is offensive


----------



## Gordon m (Sep 2, 2010)

Buddy change your wife out , change your life ,, nothing wrong with that pic man you folks have thin skin!!


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Why do people bring up old stuff like this? 

This thread is almost 2 years old !!!

If this was a useful, informative thread it would be ok. BUT ITS NOT !!!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

What's wrong with appreciating some of god's better work. It's a human body(And a FINE one at that) I say we should all give HIM an attaboy next time we're talkin!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

show more boobies


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

Whatever happened to miss Laura ?


----------

